#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  عايزين رأيكم بصراحة فى موضوع يهم الجميع(الملابس المثيرة للبنات فى الشوارع)

## طيور الجنة

نقوم بتجهيز لحملة هذه الايام ضد ارتداء البنات الملابس المثيرة التي تصف تفاصيل اجسامهن وتثير الشباب. فنرجو ان نكون يدا واحدة وتمدوا لنا يد المساعدة بكافة الطرق من ابداء لآرائكم حول اسباب وتحرير الموضوع و الطريقة المثلى لادارة وتفاصيل وخطواط هذه الحملة التي نقوم بها حتى نتخلص من هذه الظاهرة السيئة التي انتشرت في شوارع بعض الدول العربية. فاذا كان احد عنده اقتراح بالنسبة لشعار الحملة يعرضه علينا وشكرا لمشاركتكم

----------


## **أمة الله**

*جزاكِ الله خيراً يا أختى، للأسف دى بقت ظاهرة منتشرة فى معظم شوارعنا وبلا مبالاة
بس قوليلى انتو بتعملوا ايه فى الحملة دى ؟؟
الله يبارك فيكم.*

----------


## aiman29

*أولاً :- شكراً على هذا الموضوع المهم جداً* 

*إن لبس الملابس الضيّقة التي تبيّن مفاتن المرأة وتبرز ما فيه الفتنة محرم ، لأن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما بعد . رجال معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس – يعني ظلماً وعدواناً – ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات ) فقد فُسِّر قوله : " كاسيات عاريات " بأنهن يلبسن ألبسة قصيرة لا تستر ما يجب ستره من العورة ، و فُسِّر بأنهن يلبسن ألبسة تكون خفيفة لا تمنع من رؤية ما وراءها من بشرة المرأة ، و فُسِّر بأن يلبس ملابس ضيقة فهي ساترة عن الرؤية لكنها مبدية لمفاتن المرأة . 

وعلى هذا فلا يجوز للمرأة أن تلبس هذه الملابس الضيقة إلا لمن يجوز لها إبداء عورتها عنده وهو الزوج فإنه ليس بين الزوج وزوجته عورة لقول الله تعالى : ( إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ ) ، وقالت عائشة : ( كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - تعني من الجنابة - من إناء واحد تختلف أيدينا فيه ) فالإنسان بينه وبين زوجته لا عورة بينهما ، وأما بين المرأة والمحارم فإنه يجب عليها أن تستر عورتها ، والضيق لا يجوز لا عند المحارم ولا عند النساء إذا كان ضيّقاً شديداً يبيّن مفاتن المرأة .* 

*وتقبلو مرورى....*

----------


## فاضــل

أجتهدت كثيرا في البحث عن شعار للحملة فهداني تفكيري إلى شعار هو في اصله حكمة:

اللحم إذا كثر رخص .. و إذا قل غلا

----------


## سما الروح

السلام عليكم 

أولا شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع الذي يتحدث عن شيى

 أصبح مثل الوباء ينتشر في العالم العربي كاملا وينتقل من

 فتاة الى أخرى بلا توقف فيجب علينا أن نقف أمامة بكل قوة 

لا نخشى من شيى 

أن الشعار الذي قاله الأخ فاضل جميل ومؤثر

وجازاك الله خيرا 

وتحياتي............

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نقوم بتجهيز لحملة هذه الايام ضد ارتداء البنات الملابس المثيرة التي تصف تفاصيل اجسامهن وتثير الشباب. فنرجو ان نكون يدا واحدة وتمدوا لنا يد المساعدة بكافة الطرق من ابداء لآرائكم حول اسباب وتحرير الموضوع و الطريقة المثلى لادارة وتفاصيل وخطواط هذه الحملة التي نقوم بها حتى نتخلص من هذه الظاهرة السيئة التي انتشرت في شوارع بعض الدول العربية. فاذا كان احد عنده اقتراح بالنسبة لشعار الحملة يعرضه علينا وشكرا لمشاركتكم


 
*أختاه طيور الجنة هاكى باكورة إنتاجى فى حملتكم الهادفة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أختاه طيور الجنه أقترح أن يكون شعار الحملة هو التالى:*


أو هذا الشعار


والمشاركة 1 و المشاركة 2 السابقتين كبوسترات للحملة

وهاكى بوستر 3

----------


## ابن البلد

معلش طيور
أنت عايزه رأينا 
في الحمله ولا في الملابس ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أجتهدت كثيرا في البحث عن شعار للحملة فهداني تفكيري إلى شعار هو في اصله حكمة:
> 
> اللحم إذا كثر رخص .. و إذا قل غلا


*عذرا أخى فاضل*




> *اللحم إذا كثر رخص .. و إذا قل غلا*


*الشعار السابق لا يصلح لحملة الغرض منها الإصلاح أنا لو عندى محل جزارة سأعلقه كشعار لتجارتى....
كثير من اللحم مثله تماما كقليل من اللحم والغرض الأساسى من الحملة هو تغطية اللحم إلا ما نص عليه الشرع والأخلاق فالفتاه عند تلبس المحزق والإسترتش الذى يظهر قليل من لحم بطنها وظهرها فهى كاسية وعارية جدا..أليس كذلك؟!
*
*وهذا مجرد رأيى فنى بحت وأرجو أن لايفسد هذا الرأى أى ود بيننا وأنا أتخيل أننا جالسين على طاولة عمل نتباحث كفريق عمل ما يصلح وما لا يصلح لنجاح هذه الحملة والآن ما هو رأيك فى الشعار والبوسترات المقدمه منى؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بوستر مطور من أرشيفى فى المنتدى*

----------


## فاضــل

> *عذرا أخى فاضل*





> *الشعار السابق لا يصلح لحملة الغرض منها الإصلاح أنا لو عندى محل جزارة سأعلقه كشعار لتجارتى....*
> *كثير من اللحم مثله تماما كقليل من اللحم والغرض الأساسى من الحملة هو تغطية اللحم إلا ما نص عليه الشرع والأخلاق فالفتاه عند تلبس المحزق والإسترتش الذى يظهر قليل من لحم بطنها وظهرها فهى كاسية وعارية جدا..أليس كذلك؟!* 
> *وهذا مجرد رأيى فنى بحت وأرجو أن لايفسد هذا الرأى أى ود بيننا وأنا أتخيل أننا جالسين على طاولة عمل نتباحث كفريق عمل ما يصلح وما لا يصلح لنجاح هذه الحملة والآن ما هو رأيك فى الشعار والبوسترات المقدمه منى؟*




أهلا و مرحبا دكتور جمال  
هل الهدف من مثل هذه الحملات هو اجتذاب الفتيات نحو الفضيلة و التستر أم توجيه الاتهام لهن بأنهن كاسيات عاريات و بالتالي يقفن موقف المتهم الذي يحتاج للدفاع عن نفسه و بالتالي يأخذن موقفا عدائيا من الحملة و ممن يشجعها 
في حين أنه من اصول و فنون "تسويق" الأفكار أن توضع الفكرة في صيغة إيجابية تستثير شعورا إيجابيا محببا للنفس و بالتالي فتزيد فرصة تقبلها و التفاعل معها بشكل إيجابي 
قاعدة العرض و الطلب تنطبق على اللحم بغرض الأكل و على لحم البشر ايضا فعندما يزداد المعروض من لحم الفتيات يقل الطلب عليه في حين أن الستر يزيد الطلب عليه (الرغبة في رؤية ما وراء الستر) 
و بالتالي فالشعار يحاول أن ينقل شعورا إيجابيا للفتاة بأن لحمها غال , و اللحم الغالي يستحق أن يصان و يستر ليحافظ على قيمته في حين أن كشفه يقلل من قيمته و يعرضه للامتهان من دون أن نضع الفتيات في موضع المتهم أو الخصم قبل حتى أن تبدأ المعركة 
هذه هي ببساطة الفكرة من وراء الشعار 
و أعتقد بعد هذا التوضيح أنه بالرغم من مباشرة و وضوح الشعارات و البوسترات التي اجتهدت في إخراجها( و لك وافر الشكر عليها) إلا انها تستنفر الموقف الدفاعي عن النفس و الذي يمكن أن يجعل الشعار أقرب للرفض منه للقبول في نفوس من يفترض بهم قبوله 
مجرد رأي من "متخصص" لا يفسد للود قضية ايضا 
مع الشكر و التقدير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

موضوع مهم جداً .. بارك الله فيكم
تسجيل حضور ولي عودة باذن المولى

----------


## محمود_مي

علي عكس المتوقع انا شايف ان الحكايه كلها رجل وليس امراه فالمرأه لاتري اوتفهم شهوه الرجل 
وخصوصا الان في عصر المساواه والفساد هذا وايضا لحديث لرسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
(ثلاثة لا ينظر الله عز وجل إليهم يوم القيامة: العاق لوالديه، والمرأة المترجلة، والديوث قيل وما الديوث يارسول الله قال من لايغار علي أهل بيته) 
وغالبا المسئول عن البيت هو الرجل (غالبا اذا مات وتولت الام المسؤليه في التربيه)
فالحكايه كلها ضعف رجل وضعف تربيه واعلام ذائف يصور هذا علي انه الجمال

----------


## تركي

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين امابعد..بدايةكل عام وانتم بخير..واحب ان اشكرالاخت الفاضله .طيورالجنه وان يوفقهابماتنوي فعله وان يكثرمن امثالك ..ويااختي صدقيني ان الاعمال بالنيات اي عندماننوي ونخلص وذلك اهم صدقيني ليوفقنا الله لذلك توكلي على الله وبااخلاص وبالصبر والاحتساب واماالشعارليس بتلك الاهميه ولاكن لايمنع ان نضع الشعارالائق ولاكن اقول اولاالبدء بمن هم حولك محاولة كسب اكثر عددليعينوك على الخيرالذي تقومين فيه اضف لذلك نشر الكتيبات التي تبين حرمة لبس مثل هذه الملابس والمناصحه والمنشورات شيئافشيئا تجدي نفسك وقدوصلتي لعددكبيرمن قلوب الفتيات ...هذاواسال الله لكي التوفيق والمثوبةوالسداد....

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> قاعدة العرض و الطلب تنطبق على اللحم بغرض
>  الأكل و على لحم البشر ايضا فعندما يزداد 
> المعروض من لحم الفتيات يقل الطلب عليه في
>  حين أن الستر يزيد الطلب عليه 
> (الرغبة في رؤية ما وراء الستر) 
> و بالتالي فالشعار يحاول أن ينقل شعورا إيجابيا
>  للفتاة بأن لحمها غال , و اللحم الغالي يستحق أن
>  يصان و يستر ليحافظ على قيمته في حين أن
>  كشفه يقلل من قيمته و يعرضه للامتهان من دون
> ...


  
*عزيزى فاضل*
*هناك فرق كبير بين "الكاسيات العاريات"* 
*و "كثير من اللحم وقليل من اللحم"* 
*أليس كذلك؟!...* 
*خصوصا أن الأولى قالها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*أما الثانية فلها علاقة بالبورصة المالية والأسواق المفتوحة والعرض والطلب...*
*وإذا كان ما أنتجته من بوسترات وشعارات*
*منفر وغير مقبول للكاسيات العاريات* 
*لعله يكون*
*محفزا للملتزمات ولصاحبة الموضوع* 
*"طيور الجنة"* 
*والتى كتبت الموضوع وطلبت المساعدة*
*ثم فص وملح وطارت ...*
*لعل المانع خيرا!...*
*ولعل ما أنتجته يكون محفزا لآخرين فى المنتدى*
*لينتجوا مه غير منفر للكاسيات العاريات لعلهم* 
*يرجعوا عن ماهم فيه من داء أسمه"الكاسيات* 
*العاريات"...وللتذكرة علاقتى بمحاربة المدخنين*
*هى أيضا منفرة للمدخنين (من وجهة نظرهم!)*
*كأننا لا نريد مصلحتهم ومصلحة من*
*يحاصرونهم بدخانهم الضار والقاتل!....*
*الفنان عادة لا يحب القيود وعادة يخرج ما عنده*
*من أفكاره وليس من أفكار الآخرين وإلا أصبح*
*مجرد منفذا فقط وليس فنانا مفكرا....*
*اللهم هبنا من لدنك أفكارا توقف مرضا أسمه*
*"الكاسيات العاريات"!*


*وخمسة فرفشة* 


*كثير من اللحم* 
 
*كثير جدا من اللحم*

وقليل من اللحم

----------


## فاضــل

> *عزيزى فاضل*
> *هناك فرق كبير بين "الكاسيات العاريات"* 
> *و "كثير من اللحم وقليل من اللحم"* 
> *أليس كذلك؟!...* 
> *خصوصا أن الأولى قالها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
> *أما الثانية فلها علاقة بالبورصة المالية والأسواق المفتوحة والعرض والطلب...*


 
أهلا بك مجددا عزيزي دكتور جمال  :f2:  
بالفعل هناك فرق كبير بين الكاسيات العاريات و ما تلاها .. و أنا هنا لا أقارن شيئا قاله الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام بشيء اقوله أنا .. فأين أنا من ذلك  
لكن ما أود قوله أن ما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في هذا الشأن "الكاسيات العاريات" قد قاله على سبيل الذم  




> *وإذا كان ما أنتجته من بوسترات وشعارات*
> *منفر وغير مقبول للكاسيات العاريات* 
> *لعله يكون* *محفزا للملتزمات ولصاحبة الموضوع* 
> *"طيور الجنة"*


من بديهيات اي حملة أنها تكون موجهة لشريحة معينة تستهدفها برسالة معينة
و الشريحة التس تستهدفها هذ الحملة هي الفتيات "الكاسيات العاريات" و ليس للملتزمات أو لصاحبة الموضوع 
لذا فمن باب الحرص على وصول الرسالة المستهدفة للشريحة المستهدفة فيلزم وضع بعض أساسيات العلم فيها  
و لم اقل أن الشعارات التي انتجتها منفرة , و لكن الرسالة المتضمنة فيها قد تجعلها لا شعوريا اقرب للرفض منها للقبول ( و ليس النفور) فهناك في صياغة الكلام رسائل ضمنية غير مباشرة تمر مباشرة للعقل اللا واعي دون مرور على العقل الواعي و هذه الرسائل الضمنية تحدد إلى درجة كبيرة النتيجة النهائية التي ستصل اليها الرسالة  



> *ولعل ما أنتجته يكون محفزا لآخرين فى المنتدى*
> *لينتجوا مه غير منفر للكاسيات العاريات لعلهم* 
> *يرجعوا عن ماهم فيه من داء أسمه"الكاسيات* 
> *العاريات"...وللتذكرة علاقتى بمحاربة المدخنين*
> *هى أيضا منفرة للمدخنين (من وجهة نظرهم!)*
> *كأننا لا نريد مصلحتهم ومصلحة من*
> *يحاصرونهم بدخانهم الضار والقاتل!....*


 
الفرق بين إعمال العلم في الحملة و بين الارتجال هو بالضبط الفرق بين النصيحة و التوبيخ 
فالفرق بين النصيحة و التوبيخ كبير مع انه يمكن أن يكون هدفهما واحد 




> *اللهم هبنا من لدنك أفكارا توقف مرضا أسمه*
> *"الكاسيات العاريات"!*


آآمين

----------


## تركي

الاخوةالافاضل والله الامرليس شعارات وصوروالى ماالى ذلك نعم نضع شعارمناسب ولاكن ليس الشعاراهم من ماتتضمنه الحملة والمضمون اهم من الشعاروقبل ذلك نذكربالله وبنيه خالصه ونتعاون والله ليوفقناالله لاننانامربمعروف وننهي عن منكر وخطر على فتيات وشباب امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولاننسى الدعاء لاختنا والله اعلم وشكراا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نقوم بتجهيز لحملة هذه الايام ضد ارتداء البنات الملابس المثيرة التي تصف تفاصيل اجسامهن وتثير الشباب. فنرجو ان نكون يدا واحدة وتمدوا لنا يد المساعدة بكافة الطرق من ابداء لآرائكم حول اسباب وتحرير الموضوع و الطريقة المثلى لادارة وتفاصيل وخطواط هذه الحملة التي نقوم بها حتى نتخلص من هذه الظاهرة السيئة التي انتشرت في شوارع بعض الدول العربية. فاذا كان احد عنده اقتراح بالنسبة لشعار الحملة يعرضه علينا وشكرا لمشاركتكم


*أين أنتى يا طيور الجنة؟!*
*نحن هنا دخلنا فى مناقشات جدلية فى غيابك قد يكون لا نهاية لها*
*لن توصلنا لشئ!* 
*أنا فعلت وأنتجت الشئ الذى أقدر عليه ورحم الله أمرؤ يعرف قدر نفسه...*
*نريد أفكارا لننفذها ولا نريد نصحا من هنا ومن هناك...هاتوا أفكارا ومن يريد أن يحضر مضمونا فليحضره مشكورا*

*وأخيرا لعل أن لا مانع وراء غيابك يا طيور الجنة!*

*وسأعود قريبا للموضوع لأطمئن عليك وعلى الحملة.... *

----------


## طيور الجنة

اسف لتاخرى الأيام السابقة لظروف خاصة فأرجو الدعاء لى و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان .و لقد قرأت مساهمتكم معى فى هذا الموضوع الذى يثير الأستياء و الشجن فى النفوس لما نراة فى الشوارع من اثاره للغرائز و تؤدى الى التحرش بالبنات و ايضا عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات فى فترينات المحلات . و هذة الحمله المراد منها محاربة هذة الظاهرة و سننقلها من النت الى الشارع و الجامعه و اى مكان به تجمع و سنتكلم علانيه و سنستضيف اساتذه و علماء و مسئولين بس الآن احنا بنجهز للحمله و نريد مشاركتم و ارائكم . و اشكر الدكتور المهندس  جمال الشربينى لتحمسه الشديد لهذه الفكره و ارآئة الجميله المثمره  . و اشكر الأستاذ فاضل و العضو تركي و جميع من ساهموا معنا بالأفكار حتى الأن و نريد المزيد و اكثر شئ عجبنى و سأنقله لمن حولى هوضرورة  إستخدام العلم فى الحمله و ليس الأرتجال و ياريت الأستاذ فاضل يخبرنى كيف يمكن استخدام العلم فى ادارة مثل هذا الموضوع .  و هو فعلا مش موضوع شعارات و فقط و لكن قصدى عمل شعار يجذب الناس و يمكن عمله كملصقات  فى الشوارع  و اخيرا اشكر الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى على ما ارسله من اراء و شعارات و نطمع اكثر فى المزيد منه و من كل الأعضاء فى هذا المنتدى العزيز و اسف مره اخرى لتأخرى  و شكرا و انا سأتابع معكم يوميا ان شاء الله و منتظر و متوقع الجديد  لنعيش حياة افضل فى مجتمع افضل يحكمه الدين و الأخلاق .

----------


## ayafarfour

[quote=طيور الجنة;1070682]اسف لتاخرى الأيام السابقة لظروف خاصة فأرجو الدعاء لى و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان .و لقد قرأت مساهمتكم معى فى هذا الموضوع الذى يثير الأستياء و الشجن فى النفوس لما نراة فى الشوارع من اثاره للغرائز و تؤدى الى التحرش بالبنات و ايضا عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات فى فترينات المحلات . و هذة الحمله المراد منها محاربة هذة الظاهرة و سننقلها من النت الى الشارع و الجامعه و اى مكان به تجمع و سنتكلم علانيه و سنستضيف اساتذه و علماء و مسئولين بس الآن احنا بنجهز للحمله و نريد مشاركتم و ارائكم . و اشكر الدكتور المهندس  جمال الشربينى لتحمسه الشديد لهذه الفكره و ارآئة الجميله المثمره  . و اشكر الأستاذ فاضل و العضو تركي و جميع من ساهموا معنا بالأفكار حتى الأن و نريد المزيد و اكثر شئ عجبنى و سأنقله لمن حولى هوضرورة  إستخدام العلم فى الحمله و ليس الأرتجال و ياريت الأستاذ فاضل يخبرنى كيف يمكن استخدام العلم فى ادارة مثل هذا الموضوع .  و هو فعلا مش موضوع شعارات و فقط و لكن قصدى عمل شعار يجذب الناس و يمكن عمله كملصقات  فى الشوارع  و اخيرا اشكر الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى على ما ارسله من اراء و شعارات و نطمع اكثر فى المزيد منه و من كل الأعضاء فى هذا المنتدى العزيز و اسف مره اخرى لتأخرى  و شكرا و انا سأتابع معكم يوميا ان شاء الله و منتظر و متوقع الجديد  لنعيش حياة افضل فى مجتمع افضل يحكمه الدين و الأخلاق. اللهم ارزقنا نفسا مطمئنه محبة للقائك ترضى بقضائك و تقنع بعطائك .  
اولا شكرا لكى يا طيور الجنه على عرض هذا الموضوع الهام جدا جدا جدا , و ثانيا لقد استمتعت كثيرا بما قرأت من مناقشات تدل على الحس العالى لكتابها . و انا لى رأى فى هذا الموضوع ان البنت التى تلبس مثل هذه الملابس تفكيرها ضعيف و سطحى و لا يعتمد عليها  لأنها لا تستخدم عقلها الذى وهبها الله اياه و ميزها بها عن الحيوانات فابتعدت بتفكيرها عن الذوق و الأخلاق و الدين و اعتدت على حريه الأخر و هو الشاب بإثاره غرائزه, و بعدين اذا عاكس او مد ايده تقول له عيب انت قليل الأدب , من حقى ان البس ما اشاء , غض بصرك. فى رأى هذا التفكير هو اللى مودينا فى داهيه و شكرا. و الإختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية. [/font][/font]

----------


## طيور الجنة

جزاك الله خيرا ياayafarfour على ارائك المميزة وشكرا لمشاركتك ومشاركات الجميع وننتظر ابداعاتكم القادمة والمميزة

----------


## غريب الدير

:f2:  :f2: _بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ._
*أنا مع الحمله ومع رأى الاخ الشربينى .
وألله يوفقك* _أخوكم // غريب الدير_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
> 
> _السلام عليكم ._
> *أنا مع الحمله ومع رأى الاخ الشربينى .*
> *وألله يوفقك*  
> _أخوكم // غريب الدير_


*والأن ما رأيك فى هذا البوستر أخى غريب الدير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
طيور الجنه لم اجد كلمه ترحيب ااقول اخى ام اختى
فحضرتك تضع لوجو سيده وتتكلم بصيغه المذكر كما هو فى الردود  السابقه
ماعلينا خلينا فى موضوعنا 
لى مجرد فكره وهو دعوة اصحاب المحلات للمشاركه فى الحمله فلن تنجح مثل هذه الحملات ومازالت كل فاترينات العرض ممتلئه بنوعيه هذه الملابس المبتزله 
طبعا شئ صعب ولكن اهى محاوله 
شكرا لكم وربنا معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم
> طيور الجنه لم اجد كلمه ترحيب ااقول اخى ام اختى
> فحضرتك تضع لوجو سيده وتتكلم بصيغه المذكر كما هو فى الردود السابقه
> ماعلينا خلينا فى موضوعنا 
> لى مجرد فكره وهو دعوة اصحاب المحلات للمشاركه فى الحمله فلن تنجح مثل هذه الحملات ومازالت كل فاترينات العرض ممتلئه بنوعيه هذه الملابس المبتزله 
> طبعا شئ صعب ولكن اهى محاوله 
> شكرا لكم وربنا معاكم ان شاء الله


 
*عزيزتى أم البنات*
*رمضان كريم*
*أولا: ألا تعلمين أننا قفلنا باب النقاش وبدأنا العمل الفعلى فى الإعداد للحملة*
*ما الذى سيتغير إذا كان طيور الجنة ذكرا أم انثى؟!*

*ثانيا: مطلوب أفكار ومضمون فهل تشاركينا بإحداهما أو كلاهما* 

*ثالثا:*
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة om elbanat
					

 
لى مجرد فكره وهو دعوة اصحاب المحلات للمشاركه فى الحمله فلن تنجح مثل هذه الحملات ومازالت كل فاترينات العرض ممتلئه بنوعيه هذه الملابس المبتزله 

شكرا لكم وربنا معاكم ان شاء الله


الحكاية مش حكاية هذه المحلات الحكاية أكبر من كده ...الحكاية هى حكاية أدارة الحى التى رخصت لهذه المحلات وسابتها تعرض فى الفترينات هذا العرى الفاضح و الخادش للأداب العامة ...الحكاية حكاية دولة تنهار بالفعل إداريا وتربويا واخلاقيا ودينيا نظامها الحاكم لا يشغله من سيخلف مبارك ومبارك يهمه فقط أن يستمر فى الحكم إلى ماشاء الله أو أن يرثه نجله جمال لأنه يعتقد أن مصر لا يوجد فيها من يصلح لقيادتها إلا أبنه جمال و أقرأى ما كتبه الدكتور أحمد عكاشه عن هذه الحالة:





وهكذا اعتمد مهاتير في تجربته علي الوحدة الوطنية حتي لا يكون الجهد أو العائد مقصوراً علي طائفة دون الأخري، وحتي يشعر الكل بأن التجربة هي تجربتهم وأن النهضة تستهدف الرخاء للجميع.
غير أن الحزم والصرامة التي يتحدث بها مهاتير قد جعلت البعض ينظر إليه كرجل لا يكترث كثيراً بضرورات السياسة واعتبارات الدبلوماسية، أو أنه وإن كان أكثر كفاءة إلا أنه أقل ديمقراطية، وإنني إذ أميل للقول بأن مهاتير كان حازماً لا ديكتاتوراً بغيضاً، فإنما أدلل علي ذلك بما اتخذه هو نفسه من قرار تاريخي، حيث اختار راضياً وبمحض إرادته أن يترك السلطة وقد قال بأن أحداً لم يكن يعلم - حتي زوجته - وحين فاجأ الماليزيين في خطابه بقرار التنحي عن السلطة، كان ذلك صدمة للجميع، لكنه مضي في قراره.



 
اقتباس:وقال قبيل مغادرته السلطة «هذا قرار نهائي، وإذا كانت ماليزيا بعد أكثر من عشرين عاماً من تجربتي في الحكم غير قادرة علي أن تمضي بمفردها، يصبح كل ما فعلناه خطأ، وما لم تجد البلاد قيادات سياسية جديدة تكمل طريق ماليزيا إلي المستقبل، فالمعني الوحيد لذلك.. أنني قد فشلت».


*

----------


## om elbanat

> *عزيزتى أم البنات*
> *رمضان كريم*
> *أولا: ألا تعلمين أننا قفلنا باب النقاش وبدأنا العمل الفعلى فى الإعداد للحملة*
> *ما الذى سيتغير إذا كان طيور الجنة ذكرا أم انثى؟!*
> 
> *ثانيا: مطلوب أفكار ومضمون فهل تشاركينا بإحداهما أو كلاهما* 
> 
> *ثالثا:*
> *
> ...


السلام عليكم
استاذنا الفاضل دكتور جمال 
عفوا فأنا لايهمنى اطلاقاً لامن قريب او بعيد كينونيه هذا الشخص رجل ام امرأه فتى ام فتاه 
فهذه امور ليس بحسبان فى تعاملى داخل المنتدى وردى على المواضيع 
انما هى مجرد ملحوظه لكونى احب التدقيق فى الامور بصفه عامه وايضاً لانه من الافضل ان يكون المتكلم كما هو وليس كما حدث من قبل وكنت انت اول من علق على الشخص واللوجو الخاص به 
ماعلينا خلينا فى الموضوع الاهم 
هون عليك دكتور جمال فالتغيير لن ياتى فى يوم وليله وهذه الحمله لن تنجح بسهوله وان كنت اظن ان امامها سنوات وسنوات حتى نسمع ونرى صدى نجاح حقيقى لها 
اما حكايه مين السبب حكومه ولا نظام ولا شعب ولافقر ولا تقليد اعمى خلاصه القول 
  البيضه الاول ولا الفرخه 
ربنا مع الجميع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هون عليك دكتور جمال فالتغيير لن ياتى فى يوم وليله وهذه الحمله لن تنجح بسهوله وان كنت اظن ان امامها سنوات وسنوات حتى نسمع ونرى صدى نجاح حقيقى لها




*آه وألف آه* 
*آه لو تعرفى كما آلمتينى يا أم البنات بقولك هون عليك ومن ثم صدمتينى بقولك* 





> *البيضه الاول ولا الفرخه*


 
*أإلى هذا الحد إنحدرنا فى التفكير لنذكر فى مناقشاتنا البيضه ولا الفرخة الأول...لا سيدتى أن أؤمن بشئ واحد أن هناك خالق واحد هو أحسن الخالقين هو الله سبحانه وتعالى قادر على كل شئ ليقل للشئ كن فيكون*
*وخلق من كل شئ زوجين وإذا كان هناك إنجاب عن غير هذا الطريق فهوعن طريق عقل وعلم الإنسان خليفة الله على الأرض و هذا الإنسان هو صانع أى خالق ولكن الله خالق هذا الإنسان هو أحسن الخالقين...*
*سيدتى الله أحسن الخالقين وهب الناس عقلا تحليليا ونحن عن طريق هذه النعمة أمكننا (بدون هروب من الواقع) أن نعرف من أخطئ فى حق هذا الشعب الطيب المغلوب على أمره من إستمرارية قهره على مدى زمن طويل تزايد معدله فى السنوات الستة وخمسون السابقة....*
*فأرجوكى سيدتى أن لا تسألينى مرة أخرى أن أهون على نفسى كأنك تطلبين منى أن أحفر حفرة متر فى متر فى متر  وأدفن نفسى فيها....*
*ما نفعله أنا وغيرى كثيرون مثلى هو عبور جديد يفوق بكثير عبور أكتوبر 73 هم عبروا من هزيمة طالت من 67 إلى 73 ونحن فى عبورنا نعبر من هزيمة طالت من  1981إلى 2008*
*وشكرا على صبرك على وحسن قرائتك لما كتبت وسامحينى إن وجدت أى أخطاء إملائية....*
*وسلامى للبنات وأبو البنات*
*وتمنياتى للجميع بصياما مقبولا وإفطارا شهيا*


*عجبى*
*على أمة*
*هزمت بدون حرب*
*دكتور أسامة الغزالى حرب*

----------


## تركي

حضرةالدكتورالفاضل ..الحقيقه انت شخص مجتهدولاكن اسمحلي ان اقول لك انك الم توفق بالنسبةلشعارالاخيرالحجاب .. ا..ان هذه الصورالتي نعدها شعارلحملة توعويه فيهامن الفتنة الشيء الكثير..وهنامن غيرالممكن علاجهابالتي كانت الداء وهناك طرق كثيره ولاحاجه لمثل هذه الصور ولوكانت كلمةمعبره اظنها اقوى من صوره فاتنه ...اسال الله الهداية والتوفيق للجميع ..وشكراا لسعة صدوركم

----------


## طيور الجنة

> السلام عليكم
> طيور الجنه لم اجد كلمه ترحيب ااقول اخى ام اختى
> فحضرتك تضع لوجو سيده وتتكلم بصيغه المذكر كما هو فى الردود  السابقه
> ماعلينا خلينا فى موضوعنا 
> لى مجرد فكره وهو دعوة اصحاب المحلات للمشاركه فى الحمله فلن تنجح مثل هذه الحملات ومازالت كل فاترينات العرض ممتلئه بنوعيه هذه الملابس المبتزله 
> طبعا شئ صعب ولكن اهى محاوله 
> شكرا لكم وربنا معاكم ان شاء الله


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا  العضوة أم البنات على المشاركة الأيجابيه جدا جدا مع الموضوع الذى عرضته .و بعدين اهتمامك بموضوع ذكر ام انثى ليس فى محله , فلقد حدث خطء املائى و نسيت التاء المربوطة فتحدث كل هذه المشكله . فأنا فتاة عندها فكرة تطلب مشاركتم لها , و احمد الله انى لقيت العون اولا طبعا من الله سبحانة و تعالى ثم من اصدقائى فى المنتدى و اصدقائى فى كل مكان و عندى امل كبير فى الله ان تنجح هذه الحمله لأنى لا اريد منها الا الخير و لا ابتغى بها الا وجه الله سبحانه و تعالى . فالنجاح او عدم النجاح او المده التى قد يتم تغيير شئ فيها كل ذلك بيد الله سبحانه و تعالى , و على فكره فأنا اقوم بهذا العمل و انا فى تفكيرى الأيه الكريمه ( لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم او معذبهم عذابا عظيما , قالوا معذرة الى  ربكم , و لعلهم يتقون ) فكفى ان نقف امام الله سبحانه و تعالى و نقول يارب لقد عملنا شيئا و تكلمنا, يعنى عملنا شئ و النتيجه عليك يارب بدلا من ان نقف امام الله و يقول لنا ماذا عملتم فتقول  لا شئ ,اصل ما فيش فايده من عمل اى شئ . و بعدين اية موضوع البيضه و لا الفرخه  اللى معشعش فى افكارنا , ياجماعه كل شئ و اضح و لكننا الذين نضع رؤسنا فى الرمال و السلبية تملئنا  فيجب ان نتحرك و نتكلم . فانا عاوزه الكل يشاركنا بتفاؤل  لأننا لن ننجح الا اذاكنا مع بعض يدا واحده . و منتظرة ردودك الحلوه لأنك يا ام البنات انسانه ايجابية بحق .

----------


## طيور الجنة

> حضرةالدكتورالفاضل ..الحقيقه انت شخص مجتهدولاكن اسمحلي ان اقول لك انك الم توفق بالنسبةلشعارالاخيرالحجاب .. ا..ان هذه الصورالتي نعدها شعارلحملة توعويه فيهامن الفتنة الشيء الكثير..وهنامن غيرالممكن علاجهابالتي كانت الداء وهناك طرق كثيره ولاحاجه لمثل هذه الصور ولوكانت كلمةمعبره اظنها اقوى من صوره فاتنه ...اسال الله الهداية والتوفيق للجميع ..وشكراا لسعة صدوركم


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا الأخ تركى على مشاركتك معى فى هذا الموضوع الذى نعد له لما نراه فى الشوراع من فتن و مآسى و مهازل . و الأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد  للود قضيه , و تعدد الأراء طبيعى و مطلوب . فانا مثلا لست صض الصور التى عرضها الدكتور جمال الشربينى لأنه يجب لإيصال فكره فيجب عرض  المطلوب و الضد فى نفس الوقت ليظهر الفكره المطلوبه 
[URL=http://up3.m5zn.com/showimage-9-2008-ox554m

----------


## طيور الجنة

[QUOTE=دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى;1071515][B][SIZE=4]

الحكاية مش حكاية هذه المحلات الحكاية أكبر من كده ...الحكاية هى حكاية أدارة الحى التى رخصت لهذه المحلات وسابتها تعرض فى الفترينات هذا العرى الفاضح و الخادش للأداب العامة ...الحكاية حكاية دولة تنهار بالفعل إداريا وتربويا واخلاقيا ودينيا نظامها الحاكم لا يشغله من سيخلف مبارك ومبارك يهمه فقط أن يستمر فى الحكم إلى ماشاء الله أو أن يرثه نجله جمال لأنه يعتقد أن مصر لا يوجد فيها من يصلح لقيادتها إلا أبنه جمال و أقرأى ما كتبه الدكتور أحمد عكاشه عن هذه الحالة:


 
اقتباس:[COLOR=red][RIGHT][FONT=Tahoma][COLOR=red]
اخى الدكتور جمال الشربينى مجهودك رائع و افدتنى كثيرا جدا فى هذا التجهيز للحمله ضد هذه المهزله التى تحدث فى شوراعنا ,و انا لى رأى بالنسبه الى المحلات التى تعرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات علانيه فى الفترينات للمحلات , انه ليست ادارة الحى او الدوله وحدها المسئوله عن هذا و لكن فى رأى السبب الرئيسى هم الناس أنفسهم  فلو اعرض الناس عن هذه المحلات لتغير شئ و لو رفضت السيدات ان تدخل الا المحلات النظيفه لتغير شئ و لو رفضت السيدات ان تشترى هذه الملابس من رجال يفرجونهم و يبيعون بمنتهى البجاحه من البائع الرجل و السيده التى تشترى منه و لو دخلت السيده الى المحلات التى فيها بنات فقط و هى كثيره للعلم و اعرف سيدات يفعل ذلك  لتغير شئ , ياريت تحضر لى صور للمحلات التى تعرض هذه الملابس و جزاك الله خيرا  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...x554mnxjlg.JPG

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا للاخت الكريمه على الفكره الرائعه التى قمتى بعرضها  
وانا مستعده اشارك ومعى اخوات كثيرات فى الله 
من خلالها يمكن النشر والتوعيه والله يوفقنا جميعا 
اتمنى ان نبدأ بمن بجورانا بأهلنا وان استجابو فمن خلالهم ينتشر ذلك الامر 
باذن الله تعالى

----------


## تركي

الاخوة الافاضل** والله لم ارى  شيئ يحدمن الفسادباذن الله كالامربالمعروف والنهي عن المنكروتطبيق شرع الله والاقتداء بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم اظن لااحد يختلف معي في ذلك ..والله لوطبق شرع الله وسنةنبيه والله لتعم البركه والامن ويكثر الخير..وهنالتوضيح لااعني احداوجهه بعينهاولاكن كل فرديبدا بنفسه وارجوعدم المؤاخذه ربماخرجت قليلاعن الموضوع ولكن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين ..ومااهتمامي لذلك الاانني احبكم بالله وانتم اخوتي والله من وراء القصد وفق الله الجميع .....ولاتحرمونني دعاءكم....

----------


## تركي

قيل لسعادة اين تسكنين =
قالت ..في قلوب الراضين..
قيل/وبماتتغذين ..
قالت ..من قوة ايمانهم..
قيل ..فبم تدومين..
قالت..بحسن تدبيرهم..
[color="red"]قيل[/color].قيل.فبم تستجلبين ..
قالت..ان تعلم النفس ان لن يصيبهاالاماكتب الله لها..

----------


## طيور الجنة

[QUOTE=totatoty;1072040][center]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا للاخت الكريمه على الفكره الرائعه التى قمتى بعرضها  
وانا مستعده اشارك ومعى اخوات كثيرات فى الله 
من خلالها يمكن النشر والتوعيه والله يوفقنا جميعا 
اتمنى ان نبدأ بمن بجورانا بأهلنا وان استجابو فمن خلالهم ينتشر ذلك الامر 
[size=3][color=blue]باذن الله تعالى 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
نسعد بمشاركتك الأخت توتاتوتى و نحن فعلا فى حاجه الى كل يد عون تمتد الينا لأن الموضوع كبير و حساس. و نحن نجهز الأن ضد هذة المهزله التى تحدث فى شوراعنا , فأنا عاوزه منك افكار و تصورات لنجاح هذا الموضوع و ايضا شعار كويس  يشد انتباة الناس و لا ينفرهم , و انا أتفق معك ان الألتزام بالشرع و طاعه الله و رسوله هو مفتاح كل خير , فياريت تساعدينى و ادعى لى بظهر الغيب وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## طيور الجنة

> الاخوة الافاضل** والله لم ارى  شيئ يحدمن الفسادباذن الله كالامربالمعروف والنهي عن المنكروتطبيق شرع الله والاقتداء بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم اظن لااحد يختلف معي في ذلك ..والله لوطبق شرع الله وسنةنبيه والله لتعم البركه والامن ويكثر الخير..وهنالتوضيح لااعني احداوجهه بعينهاولاكن كل فرديبدا بنفسه وارجوعدم المؤاخذه ربماخرجت قليلاعن الموضوع ولكن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين ..ومااهتمامي لذلك الاانني احبكم بالله وانتم اخوتي والله من وراء القصد وفق الله الجميع .....ولاتحرمونني دعاءكم....


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا اخى فى الله (الأخ تركى) على مساهماتك و اراءك الجميله . و انت لم تخرج عن الموضوع و لا حاجه , و لكمك فى رأى متحمس و منعل ضد هذا الموضوع المهزله التى تحدث فى شوارعنا العربيه. و كلامك تمام ان طاعه الله و رسوله هى اصل كل خير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*



كان يوجد هنا صورة لفاترينه من فاترينات شارع شهاب بالمهندسين تظهر مدى الفسق و الخلاعة و العرى ولكن إزيلت بمعرفة الأخت الرقيقة حنان


*




> مساء الخير يا دكتور جمال
> ايه يا دكتور جمال ان عايز تجيب لي سكتة قلبية 
> 
> أنا شيلت الصورة اللي كنت حاطتها في آخر مشاركة ليك في الموضوع ده
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...01#post1072701
> 
> بلاش أذية في رمضان الله يكرمك


*ملحوظة هامة:*
*لسنا هنا لنجادل قفلنا باب المجادلة واللى ملهوش لازمه يتفضل يخلع مشكورا ...الإعداد للحمله قد يكون فيه ما يرضى الأخ تركى مثلا ولا يرضى الأخ فاضل مثلا والنتيجة النهائية ليست هذه الصورة ولا ذلك اللوجو أو هذا الشعار نحن الآن فى فترة تجميع أولية....وشكرا جزيلا على حسن تعاونكم وسعة صدركم وأنا أعتبر نفسى عضوا فى اللجنه التى ترأسها طيور الجنه (إقتراح للعرض و الدراسة) وكل من وافق على الإنضمام فيعتبر نفسه عضوا فى لجنة إعداد الحمله "أختاه" الأسم المقترح منى لأسم الحملة إييه رأيكم؟* 

*مع أهمية تحديد ميعاد إنطلاق هذه الحمله و التى أقترح أن يكون السادس من أكتوبر 2008 ليكون عبورا نحو العفة والعفاف...*
*أعرف أن هذا الميعاد يعتبر تحدى لأعضاء اللجنة ولكن إحنا يد واحدة معا أدها وأدود*

 
*وعلى بركة الله توكلنا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


*أول جلسة فنية بحته:* 
*الأعلان المقدم منك لى بعض الملاحظات الفنية عايه:*
*ركيك وبدائى بوجه عام**الآية القرآنية وكلام الله لا يصح أبدا أن يكون فوقه أحذية وأقدام**يصلح للتعليق فى مدرسه إبتدائى حكومية*
*ورغم التعديل الذى أدخلته عليه فما زال غير صالح للعرض* 

[center]

*بعد التعديل*
 :f2:

----------


## تركي

الاخت الفاضله طيورالجنه ..لايسعني هنا الاان اقدم لكي جزيل شكري وامتناني واهنئك على رقي افكارك وسعة صدرك ونظرتك الواسعة واهتماماتك المهمه في هكذاامورتهم اي مسلم لديه الغيره على دينه وعرضه وفقك الله وانامعكم واي شئ اناحاضرومستعد.وفق الله الجميع لمايحب ويرضى .....وشكراا

----------


## طيور الجنة

[QUOTE=دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى;1072701]لسنا هنا لنجادل قفلنا باب المجادلة واللى ملهوش لازمه يتفضل يخلع مشكورا ...الإعداد للحمله قد يكون فيه ما يرضى الأخ تركى مثلا ولا يرضى الأخ فاضل مثلا والنتيجة النهائية ليست هذه الصورة ولا ذلك اللوجو أو هذا الشعار نحن الآن فى فترة تجميع أولية....وشكرا جزيلا على حسن تعاونكم وسعة صدركم وأنا أعتبر نفسى عضوا فى اللجنه التى ترأسها طيور الجنه (إقتراح للعرض و الدراسة) وكل من وافق على الإنضمام فيعتبر نفسه عضوا فى لجنة إعداد الحمله "أختاه" الأسم المقترح منى لأسم الحملة إييه رأيكم؟  :f2: [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]

*مع أهمية تحديد ميعاد إنطلاق هذه الحمله و التى أقترح أن يكون السادس من أكتوبر 2008 ليكون عبورا نحو العفة والعفاف...*
[B][SIZE=6]أعرف أن هذا الميعاد يعتبر تحدى لأعضاء اللجنة ولكن إحنا يد واحدة معا أدها وأدود , وعلى بركة الله توكلنا
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

صراحة دايما موضوعاتك واقعية و جميله و اراء عملية  يا دكتور جمال لأننا فعلا يجب ان نقول كفاية جدال و اعتقد انه خلال الفترة الماضيه الكل تقريبا فهم المقصود من هذه الحمله , ويجب ان ننتقل الأن الي الجزء العملى من الموضوع و نبدأخطوات العمل . وبجد ان زعلت جامد على ازالة  الصوره التى اردت عرضها علينا لفترينات فى شارع المهندسين  بواسطه الأخت حنان , و اريد ان اقول للاخت حنان احنا محتاجين فى هذه الحمله ان نعرض امثله من هذه المحلات لكى يراها الناس الذين لم يفهموا حجم المشكله و كيف ان عرض هذه الثياب بصوره علنيه خادش للحياء و مستفز و مثير للغرائز و اقول للدكتور جمال ان القلوب عند بعضها  فانا فعلا قبل ان اقرأ مشاركتك الأخيره كنت بأفكر ان ارسل اليك لكى تذودنى بصور لفترينات المحلات التى تعرض هذه الملابس  بل و ايضا كنت افكر فى عمل لقاءات و احاديث و اخذ اراء اصحاب هذه المحلات . فياريت الأخت حنان تسمح لنا بهذه الصور و لا تفكرى اننا سنتفرج عليها للمتعه او الأثاره . و انتقل الأن مع الدكتور جمال الشربينى فأنا ارحب به جدا كعضو فى هذه الحمله  بل و اطلب منه ان يساعدنى فى إدارتها بل و يكون مديرا لها  و هذا رجاء شخصى منى , و اعلن من الأن فتح الباب  لعضويه هذه الحمله الهادفه من اعضاء المنتدى فعلى من يريد الأنضمام يخبرنا و سنحدد فيما بعد واجبات كل واحد و ياريت الدكتور جمال الشربينى و الأخ تركى و الأخت ام البنات و الأخت توتا توتى و الأعضاء الأفاضل الذين شاركونا بمساهمات و لا اتذكر اسمائهم الأن فليعذرونى , ان يساهموا معى فى ضم اعضاء لهذه الحمله الهادفه .اما عن تحديد ميعاد للحمله ففى رأى, الأول ننجز شئ او اشياء تكون لنا كقاعدة بياناتdata base  و بعدين نحدد , علشان يبقى كلامنا على اساس  مش مجرد كلام و بس  , و اما بالنسبه لأختيار الأسم ففى رأى  نعرض  الموضوع و نختار من بين اسماء كثيرة و الله الموفق .

----------


## حنـــــان

أختي الكريمة طيور الجنة
الحملة اللي بتقومي بتنظيمها طيبة جدا وان شاء الله يجازيكي عنها كل خير انتي وكل المشاركين فيها
الصور طبعا معبرة وحيوية في حملات زي دي... والدكتور جمال ما شاء الله ساهم بصور كتيرة كلها طيبة

انما ايه الهدف من صورة لفاترينة محل بتعرض أشياء بالشكل اللي وصفه دكتور جمال في مشاركته؟
أعتقد الوصف كافي جدا... غير ان المحلات دي موجودة في كل مكان للي عايز يشوف مدى انتشارها وأصبحت ظاهرة منفرة جدا.

انتي نفسك بتقولي التالي




> عرض هذه الثياب بصوره علنيه خادش للحياء و مستفز و مثير للغرائز


عايزاني بعد كده أوافق على تواجد صورة خادشة للحياء ومثيرة للغرائز ازاي؟
لا أعتقد ان صور زي دي تصلح أبدا لحملة من النوع اللي بنتكلم عليه هنا... وان كانت اعلان حلو قوي لصاحب المحل  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و انتقل الأن مع الدكتور جمال الشربينى فأنا ارحب به جدا كعضو فى هذه الحمله بل و اطلب منه ان يساعدنى فى إدارتها بل و يكون مديرا لها و هذا رجاء شخصى منى , و اعلن من الأن فتح الباب لعضويه هذه الحمله الهادفه من اعضاء المنتدى فعلى من يريد الأنضمام يخبرنا و سنحدد فيما بعد واجبات كل واحد 
> .


 
*معذرة أختاه طيور الجنه*
*لو راجعتى مواضيعى السابقة لأكتشفتى أننى كنت أنادى بتكوين حزب سياسى شبابى نكون فيه نحن من تعدوا الستين من العمر مجرد أعضاء إستشاريين ونفس الوضع ينطبق تماما على ما نحن بصدده ألا و هو حملة "أختاه"...أختاروا من بينكم يا شباب من يكون مديرا لإدارة الحملة وسأساندكم بكل طاقتى الفكرية والتنفيذية والإستشارية بعيدا عن طاقاتى العضلية والتى وهنت قليلا نظرا لأننى أقترب الآن من بداية سن الـ 67 فرحمة بشيوخكم الذين أكل عليهم الدهر وشرب!*

 


*صورة حديثة لى بعد أن تعديت سن الـــ 65* 
عقبالكم يا شباب

----------


## طيور الجنة

> أختي الكريمة طيور الجنة
> الحملة اللي بتقومي بتنظيمها طيبة جدا وان شاء الله يجازيكي عنها كل خير انتي وكل المشاركين فيها
> الصور طبعا معبرة وحيوية في حملات زي دي... والدكتور جمال ما شاء الله ساهم بصور كتيرة كلها طيبة
> 
> انما ايه الهدف من صورة لفاترينة محل بتعرض أشياء بالشكل اللي وصفه دكتور جمال في مشاركته؟
> أعتقد الوصف كافي جدا... غير ان المحلات دي موجودة في كل مكان للي عايز يشوف مدى انتشارها وأصبحت ظاهرة منفرة جدا.
> 
> انتي نفسك بتقولي التالي
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
اختى فى الله حنان اشعر انك معنا قلبا و مشاعرا و انك تريدى الخير لهذه الحمله الهادفه , و بعدين احنا فى طور التجهيز لها و نجمع الأراء و طبعا حضرتك عارفة ان الأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه , و احنا عاوزين الأفضل . فانا كان رأي الذى قلته عن صور الفاترينات مبنى على ما اراه و سمعته فى واقع حياتنا من ان البعض غير مدرك لحجم هذه المشكله كما اوضحت سابقا . و البعض يقول ان عرض هذه الملابس بصوره علنيه عادى و انتشار لبس البنات السئ فى الشارع عادى , بل و يوجد ناس تكلمنا معهم يدافعون بشده عن ذلك , و افضل طريقه لعرض موضوع او اعلان أن تعرضى الموضوع و عكسه مع بعض فهنا يتأثر العقل الباطن و يهتز من داخله , لأن عند هؤلاء الناس تكون الصوره التى يعرضهاالعقل الواعى  و يفرضها و يحاول ان يجد لها المبررات  على العقل الباطن قويه جدا  مثل الأب الذى تخرج ابنته الى الشارع بملابس مستفزه تبدى اكثر ما تخفى و فى الحقيقه هذا الأب هو الذى اشترى هذه الملابس للبنت و  احيانا يمشى بجانبها فى الشارع و ينسى انه رجل و  هو يعرف كيف ينظر الرجال الى ابنته و على اى مواضع فى جسمها ينظرون و صراحه الملابس دى مفصله جسمها تفصيل فاضح مثير للغرائز اكثر من ان تكون عاريه بدون ملابس . وعلى فكره هذا رأى طبيب نفسى . و لذلك يمكن عرض هذة الصور فتره قصيره و يمكن ان تزيليها بعد ذلك . و لذلك انا لا زلت عند رأى  و تعيدى التفكير مرة اخرى ,  و بعدين  هو احنا لازم نعرض أسم او مكان المحل , و الأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه .

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *معذرة أختاه طيور الجنه*
> *لو راجعتى مواضيعى السابقة لأكتشفتى أننى كنت أنادى بتكوين حزب سياسى شبابى نكون فيه نحن من تعدوا الستين من العمر مجرد أعضاء إستشاريين ونفس الوضع ينطبق تماما على ما نحن بصدده ألا و هو حملة "أختاه"...أختاروا من بينكم يا شباب من يكون مديرا لإدارة الحملة وسأساندكم بكل طاقتى الفكرية والتنفيذية والإستشارية بعيدا عن طاقاتى العضلية والتى وهنت قليلا نظرا لأننى أقترب الآن من بداية سن الـ 67 فرحمة بشيوخكم الذين أكل عليهم الدهر وشرب!*
> 
>  
> 
> 
> *صورة حديثة لى بعد أن تعديت سن الـــ 65* 
> عقبالكم يا شباب


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
اخى الفاضل دكتور جمال الشربينى , حضرتك فهمتنى غلط , فنحن فعلا نريد طاقتك الفكرية و التنفيذيه و الأستشارية الهائله ما شاء الله , و لم نفكر فى طاقتك العضليه . و بعدين تعال هنا يا دكتور جمال مين قال ان عمرك 67 سنه بارك الله فى عمرك , يعتبر سن ضعفت فيه . فالإنسان المفروض علميا و عقليا يمكن ان يعطى و يعمل بكل الطرق الي أن تأتيه الوفاة فى الوقت الذى يريده الله . و لقد قرأت ان بعض الصحابه لرسول الله اسلموا عند الستين عاما و اشتركوا فى الحروب بمنتهى القوة العضليه الى اعمارا كبيره . و لكن المشكله فى رأى هى ثقافه عامه عندنا نحن الشعوب العربيه الذى فى رأى متخلفه و ياريت متزعلش من هذه الكلمه , انه بعد الستين اى الخروج الى المعاش قد انتهى الشخص و عطاؤة وقف و مستنى الموت . و بجد يا دكتور جمال لقد رأيت مره رجل قارب التسعين عاما و بصحه جسديه جميله فقط كان يشتكى من دوخة بسيطه , و رأيت امرأه عمرها 95 عاما و صحتها البدنيه جميله من حركه و قوة عضليه , فأنت لسه شباب  يا دكتور جمال بارك الله لنا فى عمرك تضئ للشباب الطريق و تنصحهم بالأفضل  بل و تشاركهم فى كل خير و ربنا يعطيك الصحه و ترفع من أسهم حملتنا الهادفه  و شكرا .

----------


## ayafarfour

الأخت طيور الجنه بارك الله فيكى على هذه الفكره الرائعه الهادفه , و ربنا يعينك انت و اللى معاكى , و انا متابع الموضوع و عاجبنى الردود و المشاركات و حراره الحوار بالذات العضو المهندس الدكتور جمال الشربينى  الى واقف معاكى وقفه تمام . و لى تعليق على  العضو فاضل اللى قال فى اول المشاركات ان الحمله لازم تكون مجهزه علميا و ليس ارتجاليا   و لم يذكر لكى كيف ,حتى تستفيدى و بالتجهيز العلمى ثم فص ملح و داب  كمن يقول كلمه و بعدين يطفش و متلقهوش تانى . و انا رأى فى موضوعك الذى تعرضيه ان الأسباب كثيره منها الدوله , الأعلام . السلبيه , الأرتجاليه . البعد عن الدين و الأخلاق , انهيار الأسره المصرية و العربيه . و منها سكوت الناس على هذه المهازل من (عرى بالشوارع و عرض ملابس زى الزفت  فى واجهات المحلات و التحرش الصبيان بالبنات و بل ووصل الأمر الى تحرش الصبيان بالصبيان و البنات بالبنات و العلاقات الغير سويه بينهم)  و لا يستنكرها احد , حتى الشيوخ  الأفاضل فلا يتحدثون عن هذه المهازل فى خطب الجمعه او فى اى مكان و احيانا تجد أحد  الشيوخ تستضيفه  مذيعه فى التلقزيون  ملابسها فيها من التبرج الشديد و الخلاعه بحيث ان خلعه و الجلوس بدون ملابس افضل , و تجد الشيخ الفاضل قاعد بيضحك معاها  , مهزله . و اشياء اخرى كثير فمرحبا بمثل هذه الحمله لكى نتكلم و نصلح من بيوتنا , و انا معك يا طيور الجنه و اكون سعيد بالإنضمام الى هذه الحمله و اتشرف ان اكون عضوا بها  فقولى لى ايه المطلوب منى , و شكرا

----------


## جويريـة

مفروض الدولة  تفرض علي النساء زي معين 



وده مش بيتعارض مع  حرية الأنسان 



بيقولوا  أنت حر ما لم تضر 



و الحرية  بتقف عند  الضرر بالأخر 




طيب ما هيا المتبرجة دي  بتضر  اللي  بيشوفها و بيستاء من شكلها 





  و بعدين زمان  كانوا  بفرضوا  علي النساء زي معين و اي واحدة بتخالف الكلام ده بتتعاقب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مفروض الدولة تفرض علي النساء زي معين 
> 
> 
> وده مش بيتعارض مع حرية الأنسان 
> 
> 
> بيقولوا أنت حر ما لم تضر 
> 
> 
> ...


*مش لازم الدولة تفرض هذا الزى الموحد وإنما حملة شعبية مثل حملتنا  الشعبية (لا بد من دراسة من سيمول ماليا هذه الحملة؟!) هذه ممكن* *أن نخرج منها بتوصيات يلتزم بها المجتمع المصرى...من خبرتى السابقة أثناء تواجدى فى الهند لمدة أربعة سنوات أعجبت جدا بزى المرأة الهندية المسلمة وأيضا زى المرأة الباكستانية أحدى كبرى الدول الإسلامية*
 



*عينات من الزى الباكستانى*

*يصلح لأى شعب إسلامى*





*العرائس اللعب مرتدية زيا إسلاميا والتى تشجع النشء منذ الصغر** على حب إرتداء الملابس الحشمة**التعلبم من الصغر كالنقش على الحجر....كذلك إرتداء ما يمكن أن نسميه  الزى الإسلامى*

----------


## تركي

[اللهم عافني في بدني .اللهم عافني في سمعي .اللهم عافني في بصري .لااله الاانت اني اعوذبك من الكفر.والفقر.اللهم اني اعوذبك من عذاب القبرلااله الاانت ..استغفرك واتوب اليك.. لااله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..اللهم احفظ نسائناونساء المسلمين ..اللهم احفظهن من الفتن ماظهرمنهاومابطن ..اللهم زينهن بالحجاب وكره في قلوبهن التبرج والسفور.ولباس مالايليق بالمسلمةاللهم انك انت العلي القديرالكريم الودودذوالعرش المجيدفعال لماتريداللهم انزل هدايتك على قلؤب فتيات المسلمين اللهم وشباب المسلمين ..اللهم وثبتهم على ذلك واخذل اللهم عدوك وعدوهم وكل من يدعواللفسادونزع الحجاب اللهم ياذاالجلال والاكرام للهم احفظ دينناالذي هوعصمتنااللهم لاتخزناياكريم ياتواب نستغفرك اللهم ونتوب اليك ..............اللهم صلي على عبدك ونبيك وحبيبك محمد وارزقنااللهم محبته واتباع سنته ....

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اللهم عافني في بدني .اللهم عافني في سمعي .اللهم عافني في بصري .لااله الاانت اني اعوذبك من الكفر.والفقر.اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبرلااله الاانت ..استغفرك واتوب اليك.. لااله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..اللهم احفظ نسائنا ونساء المسلمين ..اللهم احفظهن من الفتن ماظهرمنها وما بطن ..اللهم زينهن بالحجاب وكره في قلوبهن التبرج والسفور.ولباس مالايليق بالمسلمة اللهم انك انت العلي القديرالكريم الودود ذو العرش المجيد فعال لماتريد اللهم انزل هدايتك على قلؤب فتيات المسلمين اللهم وشباب المسلمين ..اللهم وثبتهم على ذلك واخذل اللهم عدوك وعدوهم وكل من يدعوا للفساد ونزع الحجاب اللهم ياذا الجلال والاكرام للهم احفظ ديننا الذي هوعصمتنا اللهم لاتخزنا يا كريم يا تواب نستغفرك اللهم ونتوب اليك ..............اللهم صلي على عبدك ونبيك وحبيبك محمد وارزقنا اللهم محبته واتباع سنته ...


*يا شيخ تركى نسيت تقول*
*آمين .....آمين*

----------


## تركي

اللهم امين ...ويااستاذي العزيزلك مني كل الشكر..الامرالاخرياستاذي كلمة شيخ لاتطلق على اي حد بصرف النظرعن ماقصدته انت من ذلك وانالست شيخاولامحدث ولامفتيا..يااستاذالتعلم ان الدعاء مشروع بل على كل مسلم ان يدعواالله وليس هذامقتصرواوتختص به فئه معينه ..انماالواجب علينا ذلك ..وفضلاوليس امراا ارجوالايضاح مالمقصودبشعارك الذي وضعته وللعلم انادائما..لااحبذ الاستعجال في الامورقبل التبين والدقه وحتى يتبين الامروحتى لايحدث سوء فهم ..ارجوالايضاح ..واشكرك على سعة صدرك .....

----------


## طيور الجنة

> [اللهم عافني في بدني .اللهم عافني في سمعي .اللهم عافني في بصري .لااله الاانت اني اعوذبك من الكفر.والفقر.اللهم اني اعوذبك من عذاب القبرلااله الاانت ..استغفرك واتوب اليك.. لااله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..اللهم احفظ نسائناونساء المسلمين ..اللهم احفظهن من الفتن ماظهرمنهاومابطن ..اللهم زينهن بالحجاب وكره في قلوبهن التبرج والسفور.ولباس مالايليق بالمسلمةاللهم انك انت العلي القديرالكريم الودودذوالعرش المجيدفعال لماتريداللهم انزل هدايتك على قلؤب فتيات المسلمين اللهم وشباب المسلمين ..اللهم وثبتهم على ذلك واخذل اللهم عدوك وعدوهم وكل من يدعواللفسادونزع الحجاب اللهم ياذاالجلال والاكرام للهم احفظ دينناالذي هوعصمتنااللهم لاتخزناياكريم ياتواب نستغفرك اللهم ونتوب اليك ..............اللهم صلي على عبدك ونبيك وحبيبك محمد وارزقنااللهم محبته واتباع سنته ....


دعاء جميل يا اخى فى الله , تركى  و ربنا يستجاب  و ربنا يرزقنا الأخلاص , و لكن لى رأى انه ليس بالدعاء وحده يوفقنا الله ( ليس المطالب بالتمنى و لكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا ) أى مثلا اثناء الحرب لا يكفى الدعاء الخالص فقط  بل ايضا ( و اعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة و من رباط الخيل --الى اخر الأية) اى إن الله يأمرنا بالدعاء و الأخلاص فيه و الأخذ  بالوسائل , و الحمد لله احنا بنعمل اللى ربنا يقولنا عليه , و بنحاول نضع الخطوات العمليه لهذا المشروع  فياريت تفيدنا بأفكارك العمليه , فإنه لا يكفى ان ندعو الله كى يدفع عنا البلاء لكن ينبغى ان يكون مع الدعاء الخالص لله ثلاثه اشياء 1-نوحد قوانا لدفع البلاء  2- الأخذ بالأسباب    3- الأيمان بالله و العمل بتعاليمه

----------


## طيور الجنة

> اللهم امين ...ويااستاذي العزيزلك مني كل الشكر..الامرالاخرياستاذي كلمة شيخ لاتطلق على اي حد بصرف النظرعن ماقصدته انت من ذلك وانالست شيخاولامحدث ولامفتيا..يااستاذالتعلم ان الدعاء مشروع بل على كل مسلم ان يدعواالله وليس هذامقتصرواوتختص به فئه معينه ..انماالواجب علينا ذلك ..وفضلاوليس امراا ارجوالايضاح مالمقصودبشعارك الذي وضعته وللعلم انادائما..لااحبذ الاستعجال في الامورقبل التبين والدقه وحتى يتبين الامروحتى لايحدث سوء فهم ..ارجوالايضاح ..واشكرك على سعة صدرك .....


الى اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل ياريت بلاش الكلام الذى يؤدى للجدال . وعايزين نشتغل جد شويه وعايزين اقتراحات عملية يعنى الاقتراح اللى ذكره المهندس الدكتور جمال الشربينى هو بداية الشغل الجد وهو تمويل الحملة . واعتقد ان التمويل سيأتى من التبرعات اذا انتشر فهم الموضوع وياريت الدكتور جمال يوضح لنا اكثر افضل الطرق لتمويل الحملة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اللهم امين ...ويااستاذي العزيزلك مني كل الشكر..الامرالاخرياستاذي كلمة شيخ لاتطلق على اي حد بصرف النظرعن ماقصدته انت من ذلك وانالست شيخاولامحدث ولامفتيا..يااستاذالتعلم ان الدعاء مشروع بل على كل مسلم ان يدعواالله وليس هذامقتصرواوتختص به فئه معينه ..انماالواجب علينا ذلك ..وفضلاوليس امراا ارجوالايضاح مالمقصودبشعارك الذي وضعته وللعلم انادائما..لااحبذ الاستعجال في الامورقبل التبين والدقه وحتى يتبين الامروحتى لايحدث سوء فهم ..ارجوالايضاح ..واشكرك على سعة صدرك .....


*أخى تركى*
*لماذا كل هذه الحساسية المفرطة؟!*
*هل أنت من تلك الفئة من الناس التى نطلق عليهم فى مصر إللى على راسه بطحه بيحسس عليها؟!*

*هذا توقيعى من مده ليست بالبعيده وليس له أى صلة من قريب أو بعيد بك*

*هذا التوقيع موجه من كل أب مثلى إلى كل إبن تخطى من العمر 30 عاما ومازال حتى الآن لا يعتمد على نفسه ماليا فى حين أنه قادر على ذلك فعلا ...إستريحت يا أخ تركى أم ما زلت تحسس على رأسك!*

*المهم أنت تأمر وأنا أشيل هذا التوقيع عندما يحين تغييره يوم الجمعة القادمة!*

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة حملات أيه وتبرعات أيه ؟

يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
حضرتك تعلم جيدا 
أنه لا يجوز جمع أي تبرعات عن طريق أي موضوع داخل المنتدى

فبرجاء من جميع الأعضاء عدم التشاور او الإتفاق علي جمع أي تبرعات علي صفحات المنتدى
والمنتدى وإدارة المنتدى غير مسئولة عن أي أضرار قد تحدث من جراء ذلك

لكم مني جميعا كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## الملكه نفرتيتى

اولا:اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل ده,وهذا موضوع مهم فعلا 
اما بعد فان البنات العاريات او الائى لبسهن ضيق ويبين كل ما فى الجسم من مفاتن هن ملعونين ومن يحب ان يكون ملعون فى هذه الدنيا 
اتقولى الشيطان عدوى وانت اخته؟ اى ملعونه كذلك اختاه يجب ان تهتمى بنفسك وترجعى نفسك وتحاسبى نفسك فبل ان يحاسبك الله فان حسابك فى الدنيا يسير اما حسابك فى الاخره ليس يسير ولكن عسير عليكى جدا اختاه انى اخاف عليكى ولاهى عندما ياتى ملك الموت سوف تقولى لربك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟ هتقفى امامه مرتعشه خائه جدا من عذابه لانك عارفه نفسك مخطئه عودى الى كتاب الله وسنته وعيشى فى رحابه واجعلى قلبك طاهر ابيض لكى تطمئنى وليس فى احد على وجه الارض يدرى عمره سوف يخلصامتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وواجبنا نحوهن ان نرعاهنونعرفهن الصح من الخطا وشكرا اختكم مرام

<والله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون اخيه>

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا جماعة حملات أيه وتبرعات أيه ؟
> 
> يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> حضرتك تعلم جيدا 
> أنه لا يجوز جمع أي تبرعات عن طريق أي موضوع داخل المنتدى
> 
> فبرجاء من جميع الأعضاء عدم التشاور او الإتفاق علي جمع أي تبرعات علي صفحات المنتدى
> والمنتدى وإدارة المنتدى غير مسئولة عن أي أضرار قد تحدث من جراء ذلك
> 
> لكم مني جميعا كل التحية والتقدير


*عزيزى إبن البلد*

*عذرا لم أكن أعلم ونحن كنا نفكر معا Brain storming فى الوسيلة فقط وليس فى الجمع من الأعضاء ولكن ألا ترى معى أننا هكذا نقتل فرضية Concept روح الفريق والعمل سويا كفريق واحد يجمع بين الأجيال الحالية والأجيال التى سبقتها...فهل لنا أن نستمر فى نقاشنا أم نقفل النقاش أيضا؟!*
*منتظرين ردكم*
 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> و لى تعليق على العضو فاضل اللى قال فى اول المشاركات ان الحمله لازم تكون مجهزه علميا و ليس ارتجاليا و لم يذكر لكى كيف ,حتى تستفيدى و بالتجهيز العلمى ثم فص ملح و داب كمن يقول كلمه و بعدين يطفش و متلقهوش تانى .


في الحقيقة فإن العضو فاضل يفقد حماسه للمشاركة عندما يستشعر شيئا ما من حيث مصداقية من يخاطبه

فعندما يظهر لي أن طيور الجنة تشارك من نفس الكومبيوتر الذي تشارك منه ayafarfour  فاستغرب بعض الشيء ثم أترك الموضوع ليسير مساره الطبيعي

و لكن على ما يبدو أن هناك شيء غير طبيعي .. 

و لإبراء ذمتي 

فما عندي يحتاج لهيئة و كيان و تمويل لتنفيذه و لا يصلح معه مجرد اجتهادات فردية دون كيان منظم يستطيع نقل النظرية إلى التطبيق

فلو كان لديك ذلك فقولي لي لآتيك بتفاصيل حملة مصممة بالعلم و ليس بالارتجال

----------


## تركي

حضرةالدكتورالفاضل ..اولاليس هناك بطحاء فوق راسي وليس سؤالي بمعنى انني لدي شيئ ..وهل سؤالي يعني ذلك ..سؤالي للايضاح وانااقدرلك ذلك ومتاسف ياعم جمال ان كان في سؤالي اي ازعاج لحضرتك ..الامرالاخراشكرك ياعمنا بكل اطروحاتك واهتماماتك وارائك والشكرموصول ولايفوتني ان اشكرالاخت طيورالجنه...وياعم الدكتوراقول لك سرعلى  بركة الله .وانا معكم في هذه الحملة من تبرعات اوسواها..وشكراا

----------


## طيور الجنة

> في الحقيقة فإن العضو فاضل يفقد حماسه للمشاركة عندما يستشعر شيئا ما من حيث مصداقية من يخاطبه
> 
> فعندما يظهر لي أن طيور الجنة تشارك من نفس الكومبيوتر الذي تشارك منه ayafarfour  فاستغرب بعض الشيء ثم أترك الموضوع ليسير مساره الطبيعي
> 
> و لكن على ما يبدو أن هناك شيء غير طبيعي .. 
> 
> و لإبراء ذمتي 
> 
> فما عندي يحتاج لهيئة و كيان و تمويل لتنفيذه و لا يصلح معه مجرد اجتهادات فردية دون كيان منظم يستطيع نقل النظرية إلى التطبيق
> ...


العضو العزيز فاضل , انا مش عارف اقولك ايه  و يبدو ان أفقك غير واسع أو انك تعيش فى مكان تانى غير مصر او انك تعيش فى عزله عن الناس فى برج عاجى , فما المشكله ان طيور الجنه و ayafarfour يتكلمون من كمبيوتر واحد , عزيزى نحن هنا فى مصر و ليس امريكا او حتى كندا التى قامت بمحو اميه الكمبيوتر فى كندا و  ليست اميه الكتابه و القراءه, فلا يملك كل فرد من افراد الشعب  فى مصر كمبيوتر لكى يستخدمه لوحده , ألم تسمع عن مثلا اختراع فى مصر اسمه السيبر الذى يمتلئ كمبيوترات و الساعه بجنيه . و لعلم سعادتك ان ayafarfour شاب من اقاربى  و ليس فتاة كما اعتقدت فى رسالتك . فنحن عائله كبيره و ممكن ان اي احد يشارك برأيه من نفس الكمبيوتر  فهل امنع اى من اقاربى فى رأيك ان يشارك معى فى منتدياك العزيز, و بعدين تعال هنا هو ليه دايما مسيطر على مجتمعنا نظريه المؤامره , اى أحد ما او مجموعه ما تدبر أمرا اولشئ غيرطبيعى , دائما تشعرون ان فيه حاجه غلط  و اليس كان من الأفضل ان تفكر جيدا قبل ان تعلن و تقول  ان هناك شئ غير طبيعى , ثم بناء على افكارك الخاطئه تنسحب من الموضوع او يقل حماسك . ياجماعه لازم على الأقل ان نتعلم كيف نتحاور و نفيد بعضنا بعضا . على العموم فياريت ترسل الى تفاصيل اداره الحمله بطريق علمية التى ذكرت انك ممكن تبعتها لى كما ذكرت وو عدت ووعد الحر دين عليه لأنه فعلا توجد هيئه و كيان و هناك فى هذه الفتره نقاشات تحدث فى اكثر من مكان حتى يكتمل تمويل الحمله . ففى رأى انها ستكتمل ان شاء الله لأنه اسهل جزء فى الحمله هو تمويلها لأن المثقفين و اهل الخيرات كثرين و سوف يساهمون لجعل حياتنا أفضل , و للعلم التمويل ليس عن طريق التبرعات عن طريق النت كما اعتقد المشرف العام الفاضل ابن البلد  , و الأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه, فربا يكرم و تغذينا بالمعلومات المفيده الى تعيننا  و جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك

----------


## طيور الجنة

يا اعضاء المنتدى الكرام تعالوا نشتغل فى الخطوات العملية لمعرفه الأرآء حول الموضوع الذى نتكلم ونتحاور فيه , فأنا اريد من جميع الأعضاء ان يحاولوا يعملوا إستبيان خاص بالمواضيع التاليه 1- ارتداء البنات للملابس المثيره للغرائز فى الشوارع  هذا غير طريقه اللبس نفسها و الحركات التى تجعل الشباب يثار اكثر.   2- عرض الملابس الداخليه للسيدات علانيه فى فترينات المحلات .   3- التحرش فى شوارعنا .  وبهذا الأستبان فى رأى سنقوم بجمع قاعده بينات database ننطلق منها على اساس , فياريت الكل يساهم و يعرض علينا استبيان , ثم نختار الأستبيان الأفضل او ندمجهم فى بعضهم . عاوزين نكونوا ايجابين  مش بتوع كلام و بس .

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]أنا رأيى فى الموضوع ده 
نرجع للأساس
البيت
أيوة البيت
الأب
الأخ
مافيش رقابة على البنت
الأم ضعيفة لا حول لها ولا قوة 
إن كانت فى الطريق الصحيح
متدينة وتعرف أصول دينها  بينما أمام شيطان إبنتها 
لا تقو على التصدى امامها
ثم
الأب 
هناك من يترك زمام امر التربية على الأم 
ولا يعرف أى شئ عن إبنته 
وذلك لسطوة الإبنة على الأم 
او فرحة الأم بجمال إبنتها بمذهب 
إبحثى عن عريس يا بنت
ثم 
الأخ
هناك من يقال له
مالكش دعوة بأختك
وهناك من هو علىة مثيلتها
نفس أسلوب الحياة المفتوحة على الفساد والإنطلاق والحرية
 ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil:: [/frame]

----------


## طيور الجنة

:BRAWA: 


> [frame="7 80"]أنا رأيى فى الموضوع ده 
> نرجع للأساس
> البيت
> أيوة البيت
> الأب
> الأخ
> مافيش رقابة على البنت
> الأم ضعيفة لا حول لها ولا قوة 
> إن كانت فى الطريق الصحيح
> ...


 كلامك مظبوط ورأيك سليم لكن هذه هى ثقافة المجتمع التى تميز الولد عن البنت وفيها الاب لا حول له ولا قوة دايما يقول للى فى البيت نعملكم ايه مش كفاية بوكلكم وشايف الذل برة البيت ورامى الحمل على الام اللى هى الاخرى لا حول لها ولاقوة دايما العاطفة عندها بتغلب العقل ولا تستطيع التحكم مع البنات او الاولاد فى سن المراهقة وبعدين اختفاء دور الخال والعم والجد والعائلة دلوقتى ما حدش يعرف حد فى العيلة كل واحد مشغول بنفسه لا يحاول ان يحل حل مشاكل احد لانه لا يعرف حل مشاكل نفسه اصلا وبعدين دور سلبية المجتمع الجار لا يعرف جاره والعلاقات بين البشر اصبحت سطحية ومنفعية فقط وربنا يستر على مجتمعنا احنا رايحين فى داهية علشان كدة احنا بنعمل حملات التوعية زى الحملة اللى بنعملها الآن وملابس البنات اللى زى الزفت والملابس الداخلية للبنات المعروضة فى المحلات بعلانية وببجاحة والداهية الاكبر التحرش اللى بيحصل فى شوارعنا فياريت تساهم معنا فى هذا النشاط الهادف عشان نكون ايجابيين مش بتوع كلام وبس

----------


## طيور الجنة

ايه رأيكم اسئله فى الإستبيان مثل :-
1- هل تقبل ان تخرج اختك او بنتك بملابس ضيقه ؟

2:-ما رأيك بمن يقول ليس المهم لبس البنت و لكن الأهم طريقه لبسها و اختيار الألوان؟

----------


## جويريـة

أختي طيور الجنة 


أنتي كدة  بتعرضي الصور   دي   ،   و كدة   بنزود   المشكلة

----------


## حنـــــان

الأخت جنة الطيور
هناك بعض الكلمات التي لا يصح استعاملها سواء كانت في استبيان أو في المنتدى
وهناك بعض الصور التي لا يصح عرضها تحت مسمى الوعظ
عدلت مشاركتك الأخيرة وأزلت السؤال الثالث لأنه لا علاقة له بالموضوع الذي يتم مناقشته هنا

----------


## طيور الجنة

احنا بنعرض واقع مش بنزود المشكلة وهذه الملابس موجودة فى الشارع امامنا فى كل زمان وكل مكان مش شئ غريب ولاجديد احنا لو لم نستنكرها فسنعاقب على ذلك من الله سبحانه وتعالى وعرضها يعتبر تنبيه للغافلين وتدعيم للحملة يعنى تشوفوها معروضة بالشارع حية على بشر ولا تستنكرونها ولما نعرضها لتنبيه الغافل تقولون لا نعرضها فماذا تريدون ؟ كلام وخلاص

----------


## طيور الجنة

اكثر مكان تشاهدون مهرجان للملابس الغير لائقه و المثيره تجدونها بالجامعة

----------


## طيور الجنة

تعالوا نستمر فى عمل الأستبيان فما رأيكم بهذة الأسئله ؟
_**ماذا لو رأيت شاب فى الشارع بيضايق بنت محترمه فى ملابسها و سلوكها ._1*- تتركه يستمر و تقول انا مالى   2- تتدخل و تنصحه لأن البنت فى رأيك ما تستحقش كده حتى لو وصل الأمر الى مشاجرة  3- تتدخل و تعاكس معاه.*** ماذا لو رأيت شاب فى الشارع بيضايق بنت لابسه بودى كارينا و بنطلون استرتش.
*1- تتركه يستمر و تقول انا مالى   2- تتدخل و تنصحه لأن البنت فى رأيك ما تستحقش كده حتى لو وصل الأمر الى مشاجرة  3- تتدخل و تعاكس معاه لأن البنت تستحق اكثر من ذلك لأنها خارجه من بيتها و هى هى عاوزه هذه المعاكسات .*

----------


## طيور الجنة

اين انت يا دكتور جمال الشربينى افتقدناك كثيرا لعل المانع خيرا ان شاء الله ومنتظرة ردودك الحلوة فلا تحرمنا من وجودك

----------


## طيور الجنة

ايه رايكم فى الأسئله دى .
هل تقبل ان يرى احد من الناس زوجتك و هى لابسة قميص النوم ؟
(نعم)                                              (لا)
  واذا قلت لا فلماذا -----------------------------
[SIZE="6"][COLOR="Blue"]ابنتك و هى صغيرة كانت ماهرة بالسباحة و لكن الأن كبرت و اصبحت 16 سنه فهل تقبل كأب ان ترتدى ابنتك المايوه و تمارس السباحه امام الناس و تدخل مسابقات و تحضر لتشجعها  بعد ان كبرت ؟[/COLOR[/SIZE]](اوافق)                           ( لا اوافق)
مع ذكر لماذا ---------------------------------------
[URL=http://www.arb-up.com/][img]http://www.arb-up.com/files/arb-up-

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أختاه العزيزة طيور الجنه*
*واضح جدا أن المنتدى لا يصلح بتاتا لتنظيم هذه الحملة إفتراضيا Virtual...تنظيم مثل هذه الحملات لا يمكن إستمراره بهذه الطريقة لا بد من الإنتقال من المرحلة الحالية (النظرية أو الحلم) إلى المرحلة التنفيذية والتى لن تكون أبدا أنترنتية شبكية!*
*والمشكلة هى وجودكم فى محافظة البحيرة ووجودى فى الجيزة يجعل  الإنتقال الفعلى من النظرى إلى التطبيق والعملى صعب للغاية* 

*إذا ما العمل؟*

*الحل المقترح هو تنظيم حملة مصغرة فى محافظة البحيرة وفى حالة نجاحها يمكن إنتقالها إلى باقى المحافظات وفى كل الحالات سأكون رهن أمر الحملة أينما كانت*

*والأمر بيننا شورى والله الموفق*

----------


## طيور الجنة

انا موافقة وتعال نضع يدنا فى يدك ومنتظرة تشريفكم مرة أخري

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *أختاه العزيزة طيور الجنه*
> *واضح جدا أن المنتدى لا يصلح بتاتا لتنظيم هذه الحملة إفتراضيا Virtual...تنظيم مثل هذه الحملات لا يمكن إستمراره بهذه الطريقة لا بد من الإنتقال من المرحلة الحالية (النظرية أو الحلم) إلى المرحلة التنفيذية والتى لن تكون أبدا أنترنتية شبكية!*
> *والمشكلة هى وجودكم فى محافظة البحيرة ووجودى فى الجيزة يجعل  الإنتقال الفعلى من النظرى إلى التطبيق والعملى صعب للغاية* 
> 
> *إذا ما العمل؟*
> 
> *الحل المقترح هو تنظيم حملة مصغرة فى محافظة البحيرة وفى حالة نجاحها يمكن إنتقالها إلى باقى المحافظات وفى كل الحالات سأكون رهن أمر الحملة أينما كانت*
> 
> *والأمر بيننا شورى والله الموفق*


 الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربينى / لى رأى اريد ان اعرضه عليك و هو اننا علشان نبدأ الحمله المصغره كما ذكرت فإنه فى رأى لابد ان نجمع قدر كبير من المعلومات و الأراء و الإقتراحات و ذلك يكون عن طريق الأنترنت و اعضاء المنتدى كعمل استبيان به اسئله كالتى وضعتها من قبل نتعتبرها كقاعده بينات database  ننطلق منها الى الحمله التنفيذية فمثلا لكى نبنى اى عماره او نبنى لابد من عمل الأساسات و العمدان اولا  , فهذا قصدى , و ننشر هذا الأستبيان بالمنتدى و بذلك نحصل على مواضيع او نقاط و ممكن عمل احصائيه للأسباب و حلول هذ الموضوع . الفكره الأخرى يمكن جمع توقيعات عن طريق النت لهذا الموضوع من الأعضاء و بذلك نبين ان عددا كبيرا يريد التغيير و لا يعجبة الوضع , ايه رأيك تيجى نشتغل فى هذه الأراء , فأنا مستنية ردك العزيز و خبرتك .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزتى طيور الجنه*
*مفيش مانع لعمل هذه الإستبيانات فى المنتدى ولكن لكل سؤال يلزم عمل إستبيان منفصل فهذه الإمكانيات المتاحة فى المنتدى وأذكر مثال على ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
*السؤال:*

*هل تمانع فى إرتداء زوجتك أو أختك الملابس المحزقه والكاشفة لأجزاء من جسدها كالذراعين أوالبطن أوالساقين وكذلك كشف شعرها*
*لا مانع لدى**أمانع بشدة**متردد**فهل يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد فى قاعة المناقشات وإضافة تصويت للموضوع وتحديد مدة شهر لنهاية التصويت*
*وليكن أسم الموضوع: العاريات الكاسيات  - إستبيان (1)*
*و الإستبيان الثانى سيكون أسمه:*
*العاريات الكاسيات  - إستبيان (2)*
*وهكذا تتوالى الإستبيانات تباعا أو يمكن تكون كلها فى وقت واحد على التوازى أفضل من التوالى وذلك كسبا للوقت*



*فى إنتظار ردك*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *عزيزتى طيور الجنه*
> *مفيش مانع لعمل هذه الإستبيانات فى المنتدى ولكن لكل سؤال يلزم عمل إستبيان منفصل فهذه الإمكانيات المتاحة فى المنتدى وأذكر مثال على ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
> *السؤال:*
> 
> *هل تمانع فى إرتداء زوجتك أو أختك الملابس المحزقه والكاشفة لأجزاء من جسدها كالذراعين أوالبطن أوالساقين وكذلك كشف شعرها*
> *لا مانع لدى**أمانع بشدة**متردد**فهل يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد فى قاعة المناقشات وإضافة تصويت للموضوع وتحديد مدة شهر لنهاية التصويت*
> *وليكن أسم الموضوع: العاريات الكاسيات  - إستبيان (1)*
> *و الإستبيان الثانى سيكون أسمه:*
> *العاريات الكاسيات  - إستبيان (2)*
> ...


شكرا دكتور جمال الشربينى  على الفكره و جارى التنفيذ , و خليك معانا و متنساناش و ياريت تشجع اعضاء المنتدى للتصويت فى الأستفتاءات اللى بنعملها و مره ثانيه شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## حنـــــان

الأخت طيور الجنة
السلام عليكم

قمت بحذف موضوعك الأخير الخاص بسؤال الاستبيان. لا داعي لعمل كذا موضوع منفصل بكل موضوع سؤال...
يمكن مناقشة بقية القضية هنا مادامت كلها تكمله لنفس الموضوع.

ثانيا وأكرر للمرة الثالثة... رجاء عدم استخدام ألفاظ بها تجاوز. يوجد في اللغة العربية مفردات كثيرة جدا تسمح بصياغة الأسئلة بحيث لا تخدش الحياء.

أرجوا الانتباه الى انه اذا تم تجاهل هذا التحذير الثالث سيتم غلق الموضوع نهائيا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأخت طيور الجنة
> السلام عليكم
> 
> قمت بحذف موضوعك الأخير الخاص بسؤال الاستبيان. لا داعي لعمل كذا موضوع منفصل بكل موضوع سؤال...
> يمكن مناقشة بقية القضية هنا مادامت كلها تكمله لنفس الموضوع.
> 
> ثانيا وأكرر للمرة الثالثة... رجاء عدم استخدام ألفاظ بها تجاوز. يوجد في اللغة العربية مفردات كثيرة جدا تسمح بصياغة الأسئلة بحيث لا تخدش الحياء.
> 
> أرجوا الانتباه الى انه اذا تم تجاهل هذا التحذير الثالث سيتم غلق الموضوع نهائيا.


*سؤال فنى بحت**ما هى الطريقة لإضافة إستبيان (تصويت) لموضوع موجود فعلا (موضوع قديم)؟*

----------


## حنـــــان

صباح الخير يا د. جمال
ابن البلد هوه الأدرى بالموضوع ده وأنا لفت نظره دلوقتي برسالة لسؤالك وان شاء الله يقدر يساعد فيه.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صباح الخير يا د. جمال
> ابن البلد هوه الأدرى بالموضوع ده وأنا لفت نظره دلوقتي برسالة لسؤالك وان شاء الله يقدر يساعد فيه.


**
*وصباح النور يا حنان*
*وأنا بقول هى نسمة الهوا دى*
*منين جايه*
*أتاريها من ناحية بحرى هاله* 
*من الناحيه اللى فيها*
*إسكندرانى صاحبنا ساكن* 
* وكمان*
*جارته حنان**
*

----------


## طيور الجنة

اين انت يا ابن البلد فأنت لم ترد حتى الأن عل سؤال المهندس الدكتور جمال الشربينى, ما هى الطريقة لإضافة إستبيان (تصويت) لموضوع موجود فعلا (موضوع قديم)؟
نريد التوضيح و الأفاده.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يمكنك  يا عزيزتى طيور الجنه إرسال رسالة إلى إبن البلد عن طريق الضغط على أسمه المصاحب لأي مشاركه له*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *يمكنك  يا عزيزتى طيور الجنه إرسال رسالة إلى إبن البلد عن طريق الضغط على أسمه المصاحب لأي مشاركه له*


شكرا دكتور جمال الشربينى على وقوفك جنبى , بس انا مش عارفه ليه من كام يوم ما دخلش اى من اعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء الموضوع بتاعى.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ,
> بس انا مش عارفه ليه من كام يوم ما دخلش اى من اعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء الموضوع بتاعى.


*عزيزتى طيور الجنه*
*الأمر كله يرجع إليك أنت وحدك الموضوع موضوعك بيدك فقط يمكنك جعله شبه مثبت بإثراءه من ناحيتك أنت وليس من ناحية المشاركين ...فألحقى موضوعك قبل أن يغوص فى قاع القائمة....أبحثى عن الممول الذى يرضى أن يمول حملتك ثم قومى بعمل ملصقات صغيرة ويمكن أيضا تنظيم محاضرات فى الأندية والجمعيات الأهلية ولكن الحائل الأكبر سيكون تصاريح وزارة الداخلية ومباحث أم الدولة والله أعلم!*

----------


## ابو مؤمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

مشروع فضيل يثيبكم الله عليه 

قد يكون الخطأ الصادر من خواتنا بسبب قصور فكرة أو جهل بأمر من غير تعمد ، و لربما لو اتاهن النصح المقنع ما ترددن في قبول الفكرة ( على الاقل على المستوى النظري الذي يكون بمثابة المقدمة الموضوعية للسلوك خارج عالم الذهن) ، و عند ممارسة الاقناع ينبغي الالتفات للجانب السيكولوجي من عملية الاقناع و هو جانب في غاية الاهمية ، و احصر ما اريد الوصول إليه بهذه النقطة بمقولة : ( القلوب مفاتيح العقول ) ، صحيح ان الانسان يعمل ما يراه موافق لمصلحته و قناعاته و لكنه أحياناًَ قد يرفض فكرة اقتنعها بسبب الاسلوب الغير محبب الذي دعي به ، فعندما نكسب قلوب الناس تتفتح لنا يفتحون لنا عقولهم ( و كذلك كان رسول الله) . 

فأرى برأيي المتواضع البسيط أن الترغيب للعمل الصالح ينبغي أن يرتكز على تأكيد وجود اللذة الاخروية و الحكمة الدنيوية بالشرائع الربانية.

موفقين إنشاء الله

----------


## طيور الجنة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> مشروع فضيل يثيبكم الله عليه 
> 
> قد يكون الخطأ الصادر من خواتنا بسبب قصور فكرة أو جهل بأمر من غير تعمد ، و لربما لو اتاهن النصح المقنع ما ترددن في قبول الفكرة ( على الاقل على المستوى النظري الذي يكون بمثابة المقدمة الموضوعية للسلوك خارج عالم الذهن) ، و عند ممارسة الاقناع ينبغي الالتفات للجانب السيكولوجي من عملية الاقناع و هو جانب في غاية الاهمية ، و احصر ما اريد الوصول إليه بهذه النقطة بمقولة : ( القلوب مفاتيح العقول ) ، صحيح ان الانسان يعمل ما يراه موافق لمصلحته و قناعاته و لكنه أحياناًَ قد يرفض فكرة اقتنعها بسبب الاسلوب الغير محبب الذي دعي به ، فعندما نكسب قلوب الناس تتفتح لنا يفتحون لنا عقولهم ( و كذلك كان رسول الله) . 
> 
> فأرى برأيي المتواضع البسيط أن الترغيب للعمل الصالح ينبغي أن يرتكز على تأكيد وجود اللذة الاخروية و الحكمة الدنيوية بالشرائع الربانية.
> 
> موفقين إنشاء الله


شكرا على المرور و المشاركه يا ابو مؤمل  ووارد ان يكون العيب خلل او قصور فكرة او جهل بأمر غير متعمد . ووارد ايضا ان يكون متعمد او يكون الأثنين معا , و لابد فى كلا الأحوال التنبية و الأقناع و الترغيب هم الوسائل الأنسب  و الأفضل بكل الأحوال لتوصيل فكرتنا  فربنا يعينا على ذلك و انت معنا طبعا يا ابو مؤمل.

----------


## ابن البلد

> *سؤال فنى بحت**ما هى الطريقة لإضافة إستبيان (تصويت) لموضوع موجود فعلا (موضوع قديم)؟*


اللي يقدر يضيف تصويت
هو مشرف القاعة أو المراقبين او المشرف العام 

قولي حضرتك ايه التصويت اللي عايز تضيفه وخياراته
وهضيفه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اللي يقدر يضيف تصويت
> هو مشرف القاعة أو المراقبين او المشرف العام 
> 
> قولي حضرتك ايه التصويت اللي عايز تضيفه وخياراته
> وهضيفه


*شكرا على المعلومه القيمه ولعل صاحبة الموضوع طيور الجنه تستفيد منها*

----------


## LORDKAZA

*تلك الظاهرة فعلا ظاهرة سلبيه وتحتاج إلى العلاج ولكن العلاج ليس للفتاة وحدها العلاج للأب والأم أيضا فهما الأساس 
وعلاج تلك الظاهرة الوحيد التقرب إلى الله فعندما يعلمون دينهم جيدا لن يفعلوا ما يفعلوه .
معرفة الدين هو العلاج الذي لا بد أن ينبع من داخل الفتاة نفسها وذلك عن بمساعدة تكون عن طريق النصيحه ولكن النصيحه في مثل تلك الأشياء تكون لها تأثير سلبي إذا تمت بشكل استفزازي أو غليظ .
عندما تعطي النصيحه رغب ولا ترهب أبتسامتك على وجهك هي مفتاح القلوب المغلقه أنصح بهدوء ومنطق وأقنع من تنصحه بأسلوب دافئ يستشعر فيه أنك بالفعل تخاف عليه .
ولذلك اقترح ان يكون شعار حملتك *

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *تلك الظاهرة فعلا ظاهرة سلبيه وتحتاج إلى العلاج ولكن العلاج ليس للفتاة وحدها العلاج للأب والأم أيضا فهما الأساس* 
> *وعلاج تلك الظاهرة الوحيد التقرب إلى الله فعندما يعلمون دينهم جيدا لن يفعلوا ما يفعلوه .*
> *معرفة الدين هو العلاج الذي لا بد أن ينبع من داخل الفتاة نفسها وذلك عن بمساعدة تكون عن طريق النصيحه ولكن النصيحه في مثل تلك الأشياء تكون لها تأثير سلبي إذا تمت بشكل استفزازي أو غليظ .*
> *عندما تعطي النصيحه رغب ولا ترهب أبتسامتك على وجهك هي مفتاح القلوب المغلقه أنصح بهدوء ومنطق وأقنع من تنصحه بأسلوب دافئ يستشعر فيه أنك بالفعل تخاف عليه .*
> *ولذلك اقترح ان يكون شعار حملتك*


*عزيزى هانى مختار*

*نعم لقد نكون أختلفنا كثيرا فى الماضى ولكننا فى هذا الموضوع نحن متفقين معا على الهدف أما الوسيلة والشعار قد أختلف معك  فى الرأى خصوصا فى موضوع تحفيظ القرآن (عن ظهر قلب) فلقد فات زمن الكتاتيب وتحفيظ القرآن....أيهم أفضل بالنسبه لك ببغاء حافظ للقرآن وسنه لا يتجاوز الخامسه من عمره أم فاهم للقرآن ومستوعب ما فيه تماما..ألا تعلم أن سبب تأخرنا العلمى و البحثى سببه الجذرى نظامنا التعليمى الفاشل المعتمد على الحفظ الصم وحل أكبر عدد من نماذج الإمتحانات فى الأعوام الستين الماضيه....نحن نفهم خطأ قول الله سبحانه وتعالى:*
***
*


*فهو الحافظ هو الله الذى بقدرته سيحفظ القرآن إلى يوم الدين*
*ولسنا نحن الحافظون*

*الله سبحانه وتعالى كرر فى كتابه الفكر والعقل وإعمال الفكر و العقل كثيرا:*

*البقرة* (آية:44):اتامرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وانتم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون 

*البقرة* (آية:73):فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم اياته لعلكم تعقلون 

*البقرة* (آية:76):واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلا بعضهم الى بعض قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم افلا تعقلون

*البقرة* (آية:242):كذلك يبين الله لكم اياته لعلكم تعقلون 

*ال عمران* (آية:65):يا اهل الكتاب لم تحاجون في ابراهيم وما انزلت التوراه والانجيل الا من بعده افلا تعقلون

*ال عمران* (آية:118):يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تتخذوا بطانه من دونكم لا يالونكم خبالا ودوا ما عنتم قد بدت البغضاء من افواههم وما تخفي صدورهم اكبر قد بينا لكم الايات ان كنتم تعقلون

*الانعام* (آية:32):وما الحياه الدنيا الا لعب ولهو وللدار الاخره خير للذين يتقون افلا تعقلون

*الانعام* (آية:151):قل تعالوا اتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم الا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين احسانا ولا تقتلوا اولادكم من املاق نحن نرزقكم واياهم ولا تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله الا بالحق ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تعقلون 

*الاعراف* (آية:169):فخلف من بعدهم خلف ورثوا الكتاب ياخذون عرض هذا الادنى ويقولون سيغفر لنا وان ياتهم عرض مثله ياخذوه الم يؤخذ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب ان لا يقولوا على الله الا الحق ودرسوا ما فيه والدار الاخره خير للذين يتقون افلا تعقلون 

*يونس* (آية:16):قل لو شاء الله ما تلوته عليكم ولا ادراكم به فقد لبثت فيكم عمرا من قبله افلا تعقلون 


*هود* (آية:51):يا قوم لا اسالكم عليه اجرا ان اجري الا على الذي فطرني افلا تعقلون 

*يوسف* (آية:2):انا انزلناه قرانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون 

*يوسف* (آية:109):وما ارسلنا من قبلك الا رجالا نوحي اليهم من اهل القرى افلم يسيروا في الارض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبه الذين من قبلهم ولدار الاخره خير للذين اتقوا افلا تعقلون 

*الانبياء* (آية:10):لقد انزلنا اليكم كتابا فيه ذكركم افلا تعقلون *الانبياء* (آية:67):اف لكم ولما تعبدون من دون الله افلا تعقلون *المؤمنون* (آية:80):وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وله اختلاف الليل والنهار افلا تعقلون 

*النور* (آية:61):ليس على الاعمى حرج ولا على الاعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج ولا على انفسكم ان تاكلوا من بيوتكم او بيوت ابائكم او بيوت امهاتكم او بيوت اخوانكم او بيوت اخواتكم او بيوت اعمامكم او بيوت عماتكم او بيوت اخوالكم او بيوت خالاتكم او ما ملكتم مفاتحه او صديقكم ليس عليكم جناح ان تاكلوا جميعا او اشتاتا فاذا دخلتم بيوتا فسلموا على انفسكم تحيه من عند الله مباركه طيبه كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تعقلون 

*الشعراء* (آية:28):قال رب المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما ان كنتم تعقلون 

*القصص* (آية:60):وما اوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياه الدنيا وزينتها وما عند الله خير وابقى افلا تعقلون 

*يس* (آية:62):ولقد اضل منكم جبلا كثيرا افلم تكونوا تعقلون



*الصافات* (آية:138):وبالليل افلا تعقلون 

*غافر* (آية:67):هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفه ثم من علقه ثم يخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا اشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل ولتبلغوا اجلا مسمى ولعلكم تعقلون 

*الزخرف* (آية:3):انا جعلناه قرانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون 

*الحديد* (آية:17):اعلموا ان الله يحيي الارض بعد موتها قد بينا لكم الايات لعلكم تعقلون 

@@@@@@@@@

*البقرة* (آية:219):يسالونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما اثم كبير ومنافع للناس واثمهما اكبر من نفعهما ويسالونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تتفكرون 

*البقرة* (آية:266):ايود احدكم ان تكون له جنه من نخيل واعناب تجري من تحتها الانهار له فيها من كل الثمرات واصابه الكبر وله ذريه ضعفاء فاصابها اعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تتفكرون 

*ال عمران* (آية:191):الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون في خلق السماوات والارض ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار 

*الانعام* (آية:50):قل لا اقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا اعلم الغيب ولا اقول لكم اني ملك ان اتبع الا ما يوحى الي قل هل يستوي الاعمى والبصير افلا تتفكرون 

*الاعراف* (آية:176):ولو شئنا لرفعناه بها ولكنه اخلد الى الارض واتبع هواه فمثله كمثل الكلب ان تحمل عليه يلهث او تتركه يلهث ذلك مثل القوم الذين كذبوا باياتنا فاقصص القصص لعلهم يتفكرون 

*يونس* (آية:24):انما مثل الحياه الدنيا كماء انزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الارض مما ياكل الناس والانعام حتى اذا اخذت الارض زخرفها وازينت وظن اهلها انهم قادرون عليها اتاها امرنا ليلا او نهارا فجعلناها حصيدا كان لم تغن بالامس كذلك نفصل الايات لقوم يتفكرون 

*الرعد* (آية:3):وهو الذي مد الارض وجعل فيها رواسي وانهارا ومن كل الثمرات جعل فيها زوجين اثنين يغشي الليل النهار ان في ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون 

*النحل* (آية:11):ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والاعناب ومن كل الثمرات ان في ذلك لايه لقوم يتفكرون 

*النحل* (آية:44):بالبينات والزبر وانزلنا اليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل اليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون 

*النحل* (آية:69):ثم كلي من كل الثمرات فاسلكي سبل ربك ذللا يخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف الوانه فيه شفاء للناس ان في ذلك لايه لقوم يتفكرون  


*الروم* (آية:21):ومن اياته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازواجا لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم موده ورحمه ان في ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون 

*الزمر* (آية:42):الله يتوفى الانفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت ويرسل الاخرى الى اجل مسمى ان في ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون

*الجاثية* (آية:13):وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الارض جميعا منه ان في ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون 

*الحشر* (آية:21):لو انزلنا هذا القران على جبل لرايته خاشعا متصدعا من خشيه الله وتلك الامثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون 

@@@@@@@@@


*ولكن كلمة أحفظوا فجاءت على النحو التالى:*


*المائدة* (آية:89):لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في ايمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الايمان فكفارته اطعام عشره مساكين من اوسط ما تطعمون اهليكم او كسوتهم او تحرير رقبه فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثه ايام ذلك كفاره ايمانكم اذا حلفتم واحفظوا ايمانكم كذلك يبين الله لكم اياته لعلكم تشكرون 



*أما كلمة تحفظون فهاك النتيجه:*

لم يعثر على آيات تحتوي علي:*تحفظون*

*وسؤالى لك عزيزى وأخى هانى مختار*

** 
*هل أنت نفسك تحفظ القرآن؟*
*وهل أخواتك البنات يحفظن القرآن؟*


*أتريدنا أن نحل مشكلة راهنه بحفظ البنات للقرآن الكريم...*

*دعنا نعيش على أرض الواقع ولا نحلق فى السماء بعيدا بين السحاب وخصوصا أن الأيام ديت هى موسم السحابه السوده فى مصر!*

----------


## alias

بصراحة استغفر الله العظيم يعني  المناظر تفطر الصائم 
وفي بعض البنات عندهم لا مبالا  ناس صائمة  مش مهم  المهم  لبسها يبقى حلو  ومشعرفة إيه 
والمشكلة  إن البعض يشتكي ويقول ليييه الولاد بيعكسوا دول مش عرفه إيه ..........
مهو لو البنت إحترمت نفسها الولاد حيحترم نفسوا غير كده مينفعش ابدا
((اللهم اصلح حال شباب وبنات امتنا )) ربنا يهديهم

----------


## LORDKAZA

]
*هل أنت نفسك تحفظ القرآن؟*
*وهل أخواتك البنات يحفظن القرآن؟*


*أتريدنا أن نحل مشكلة راهنه بحفظ البنات للقرآن الكريم...*

*دعنا نعيش على أرض الواقع ولا نحلق فى السماء بعيدا بين السحاب وخصوصا أن الأيام ديت هى موسم السحابه السوده فى مصر!*


[/QUOTE]



أخي الكريم  الاستاذ جمال الشربيني 
بما اني لست من الفقهاء فلقد جئت لك بفوائد حفظ القرآن وجزاء حفظه عند الله تعالى .
ويا اخي الفاضل التقرب إلى الله وتعلم الدين وحفظ القرآن هم الطريق الى الجنة لأن من تعرف دينها لن تخالف تعاليمه ولن تغضب رب العالمين ولن حتى تفكر في هذا وبهذا نكون قطعنا على الشيطان سبله الكثيرة .
إذا تقربت الى الله وعرفت دينك جيدا لن تخالفه أبدا ولن تجد أي مظهر من مظاهر الفساد في كل المجالات والاخلاقيات التي حولنا .
ثم سيادتك دائما تخالفني الرأي ففي موضوع لي كنت ادعو فيه الى اصلاح النفس هاجمتني وقلت الحل ليس في ذلك وتكلمت معي عن نظريه الهرم وأختلفت معي واليوم تقول لي ابدأ بنفسك ومن قال لك سيدي اني لم أبدأ بنفسي فدوما ما احاسب نفسي كثيرا وأن اخطأت صححت خطأي دون خجل أو جدل ولم أستعلى عن احد ولم استهزأ بأحد .
فكلنا عباد الله وباب التوبه مفتوحا على مصرعيه للتأبين الراجين عفوه ورضاه واولهم الكاسيات العاريات حسب ما لقبتهم فمنهم من سيكون عند الله خير منا جميعاً .
ثم الدعوة بطريقتك لن تجذب أحداً فما أجمل من أن تعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك بقناعه وبهدوء ودون تطاول ولا استهزاء بالكبير منهم قبل الصغير الأستهزاء أو النقد الساخر الذي يطول من تسخر منه نقد هدام ونقد سلبي فعندما نريد ان يتبع الناس عكس ما ندعو سننصح بتلك الطريقة .وهذا ما جاء عن الحفظ سيدي الكريم وشكراً



إن حفظ القرآن الكريم من أجل القربات وأفضل الطاعات ، وبه ينال الإنسان رضا ربه سبحانه وتعالى ، وكذلك حفظ علوم الشرع من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأقوال أهل العلم الموضحة لمعاني نصوص القرآن والسنة ، وفيما يلي أسرد بعض فوائد الحفظ وفضائله ليكون ذلك باعثا للهمم ، ومقويا للعزائم يستطيع المربي أن يشحذ همم أبنائه بها كي تقبل على حفظ كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بجد واجتهاد وصبر وثبات وهمم عالية في الحفظ والفهم ومحاولة التطبيق العملي :

1)          الحافظ من الذين أوتوا العلم :  
قال سبحانه وتعالى : ) وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذاً لارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآياتِنَا إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ[1](. 
ويكفي الحافظ لكتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى عزا وشرفا ، أن يوصف بهذا الوصف ، وأن ينال تلك المنزلة والمكانة .
قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي في تفسيره : (بَلْ هُوَ) أي : القرآن )آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ(  لا خفيات . ) فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ ( هم : سادة الخلق وعقلاؤهم ، وألو الألباب منهم والكمل منهم . فإذا كانت آيات بينات في صدور أمثال هؤلاء ، كانوا حجة على غيرهم[2] . أ.هـ.
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير : (( أي : هذا القرآن آيات بينة واضحة في الدلالة على الحق أمرا ونهيا وخبرا يحفظه العلماء ، يسره الله عليهم حفظا وتفسيرا )[3] أ.هـ.
وآيات الله عز وجل محفوظة كما قال سبحانه وتعالى : ) إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ ([4] .
ومن أسباب حفظ القرآن ، صدور الذين أوتوا العلم ، وكفى بهذا شرفا وفضلا لمن حفظ القرآن والسنة ، فإنه من أسباب حفظ الدين ووسائل حفظ الشريعة .
2)          الحفظ سبب للنجاة : 
عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عصم من الدجال )) . في رواية : ((من آخر سورة الكهف))[5]. 
فإذا كان هذا الفضل والثواب ، وهذا العطاء والجزاء ، وهو العصمة من أكبر فتنة على ظهر الأرض منذ خلق آدم وإلى قيام الساعة ، ألا وهي فتنة الدجال ، والنجاة من عاقبتها ثمرة من ثمار حفظ عشر آيات من سورة الكهف ، أولها أو آخرها ، فكيف بمن حفظ القرآن كله ، لا شك أن النجاة من العواقب الوخيمة أعظم والسلامة من الشرور أكبر ، وهذا فضل الله يمنحه من يشاء . .
وكذلك فإن حفظ القرآن سبب للنجاة من النار ، ففي الحديث (لو جعل القرآن في إهاب ثم ألقي في النار ما احترق)[6] رواه أحمد . ويقول أبو أمامة :  ( اقرأوا القرآن ولا تغرنكم هذه المصاحف المعلقة فإن الله لا يعذب قلبا وعى القرآن) [7] . 
3)          حافظ القرآن مقدم في دنياه وأخراه :
عن عمر بن  الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواما ، ويضع به آخرين ) [8].
وممن رفعهم الله بالقرآن كما قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : عبدالرحمن بن أبزى الخزاعي _ رضي الله عنه – وهو من أواخر صغار الصحابة وكان مولى لنافع بن عبدالحارث، وكان نافع مولاه استنابه على مكة حين تلقى عمر بن الخطاب إلى عسفان ، فقال له : من استخلفت على أهل الوادي ؟ - يعني مكة – قال : ابن أبزة. قال : ومن ابن أبزى ؟ قال إنه عالم بالفرائض قارئ لكتاب الله . قال عمر : أما إن نبيكم r قال : ( إن هذا القرآن يرفع به أقواما ويضع به آخرين )[9].
فهذا ابن أبزى - وهو عبد أعتق – أصبح أميرا على أشراف أهل مكة من الصحابة والتابعين، وما رفعه إلى هذه المنزلة إلا علمه بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه r . 
وهذا أبو العالية رفيع بن مهران _ رحمه الله – وهو إمام مقرئ حافظ مسند – وكان مولى لامرأة – يقول : (( كان ابن عباس يرفعني على السرير ، فتغامزت بي قريش ، فقال ابن عباس: (( هكذا العلم يزيد الشريف شرفا ، ويجلس الملوك على الأسرة )) . قال الإمام الذهبي: هذا كان سرير دار الإمرة لما كان ابن عباس متوليها لعلي رضي الله عنهما[10]. 
ومن المواطن  التي يقدم فيها حافظ القرآن على غيره ما يلي : 
أ‌-       إمامة الصلاة :
عن أبي مسعود البدري t أن النبي r قال : ((يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله تعالى .... الحديث ))[11] .
 فالأقرأ لكتاب الله تعالى هو المقدم في إمامة الصلاة ، وإن كان صبيا مميزا ، فعن عمرو بن سلمة t قال : (( لما كانت وقعة الفتح ، بادر كل قوم بإسلامهم ، وبادر أبي قومه بإسلامهم ، فلما قدم قال : جئتكم من عند النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم حقا : فقال : صلوا صلاة كذا في حين كذا ، وصلاة كذا في حين كذا ، فإذا حضرت الصلاة ، فليؤذن أحدكم وليؤمكم أكثركم قرآنا ، فنظروا فلم يكن أحد أكثر قرآنا مني ، فقدموني بين أيديهم ، وأنا ابن ست أو سبع سنين .... الحديث )) [12].
ب‌- المشورة والرأي :
فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : (( كان القراء أصحاب مجلس عمر ومشاورته ، كهولا كانوا أو شبانا ))[13] . 
ج- الإمارة : 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثا - وهم ذوو عدد – فاستقرأهم ، فاستقرأ كل واحد منهم – يعني ما معه من القرآن – فأتى على رجل من أحدثهم سنا ، فقال : ما معك يا فلان ؟ قال : معي كذا وكذا ، وسورة البقرة. فقال: أمعك سورة البقرة ؟ قال نعم . قال : اذهب فأنت أميرهم .. الحديث )[14]. 
د- الدفن بعد الموت : 
عن جابر t : (( أن النبي r كان يجمع بين الرجلين من قتلى أحد ، ثم يقول : أيهما أكثر أخذا للقرآن ، فإن أشير إلى أحدهما قدمه في اللحد))[15].
4) علو درجة الحافظ في الجنة : 
عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما ، قال : قال رسول الله r : (( يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا ، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها ))[16] .
قال ابن حجر الهيتمي : الخبر خاص بمن يحفظه عن ظهر قلب ، لأن مجرد القراءة في الخط لا يختلف الناس فيها . 
قال الإمام الخطابي – رحمه الله - : (( وجاء في الأثر أن عدد آي القرآن ، على قدر درج الجنة ، فيقال للقارئ ارق في الدرج على قدر ما كنت تقرأ من آي القرآن فمن استوفى قراءة جميع القرآن ، استولى على أقصى درج الجنة في الآخرة ، ومن قرأ جزءاً منه ، كان رقيه في الدرج على قدر ذلك ، فيكون منتهى الثواب عند منتهى القراءة))[17]أ.هـ.
وقال r : (( الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه ، وهو عليه شاق ، له أجران ))[18] . 
فحافظ القرآن سيكون مع خير ملائكة الله تعالى يوم القيامة وهم السفرة الكرام البرررة عليهم السلام .
 وفي الحديث – واللفظ للبخاري - : (مثل الذي يقرأ القرآن وهو حافظ له مع السفرة الكرام البررة)[19] فيا له من شرف أن تكون مع من قال الله فيهم : ) فِي صُحُفٍ مُكَرَّمَةٍ. مَرْفُوعَةٍ مُطَهَّرَةٍ . بِأَيْدِي سَفَرَةٍ .كِرَامٍ بَرَرَةٍ ([20]. 
5) القرآن يشفع لصاحبه عند ربه :
قال رسول الله r : (( أبشروا ! فإن هذا القرآن طرفه بيد الله ، وطرفه بأيديكم ، فتمسكوا به ، فإنكم لن تهلكوا ، ولن تضلوا بعده أبدا ))[21] .
فلا يرضى القرآن حتى يأخذ بأيدي حافظه إلى جنات عدن ، يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير ! .
وفي يوم القيامة أيضا يشفع القرآن لأهله وحملته، وشفاعته مقبولة عند الله تعالى، ففي الحديث (اقرأوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه)[22]. فهنيئاً لمن يشفع له هذا الكتاب العظيم في ذلك اليوم العصيب. 
6) يوضع على رأس الحافظ تاج الوقار ويُكسى والداه حلتين 
يبشرنا رسول الهدى r بهذه البشارة حيث يقول :  (( ... وإن القرآن يلقى صاحبه يوم القيامة – حين ينشق عنه قبره – كالرجل الشاحب ، فيقول له : هل تعرفني ؟ فيقول : ما أعرفك . فيقول له : هل تعرفني ؟ فيقول : ما أعرفك . فيقول : أنا صاحبك القرآن ، الذي أظمأتك في الهواجر ، وأسهرت ليلك . وإن كل تاجر من وراء تجارته ، وإنك اليوم من وراء كل تجارة . فيعطى الملك بيمينه ، والخلد بشماله ، ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار، ويكسى والداه حلتين لا يقوم لهما أهل الدنيا ، فيقولان: بما كسينا هذه ؟ فيقال : بأخذ ولدكما القرآن . ثم يقال له : اقرأ ، واصعد في درجة الجنة وغرفها ، فهو في صعود ما دام يقرأ هذا كان أو ترتيلا ))[23] .
7) تزويج الحافظ بغير صداق إكراما له : 
قال البخاري في صحيحه ( باب : التزويج على القرآن بغير صداق ) وترجم الإمام النووي في شرحه لمسلم (باب الصداق وجواز كونه تعليم قرآن وخاتم حديد ) وترجم النسائي ( باب التزويج على سورة من القرآن )  .
ثم أوردوا حديث سهل بن سعد الساعدي t قال : جاءت امرأة إلى رسول الله r  فقالت: يا رسول الله جئت أهب لك نفسي. فنظر إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصعد النظر فيها وصوبه ثم طأطأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه فلما رأت المرأة أنه لم يقض فيها شيئا جلست . فقام رجل من أصحابه فقال يا رسول الله إن لم يكن لك بها حاجة فزوجنيها . قال : فهل عندك من شيء ؟ فقال : لا والله يا رسول الله . فقال اذهب إلى أهلك فانظر هل تجد شيئا ؟ فذهب ثم رجع فقال لا والله ما وجدت شيئا . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : انظر ولو خاتما من حديد . فذهب ثم رجع فقال : لا والله يا رسول الله ولا خاتما من حديد ، ولكن هذا إزاري [قال سهل : ماله رداء ] فلها نصفه . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما تصنع بإزارك إن لبسته لم يكن عليها منه سيء ، وإن لبسته لم يكن عليك منه شيء فجلس الرجل حتى إذا طال مجلسه قام ؟ فرآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موليا فأمر به فدُعي فلما جاء قال : ماذا معك من القرآن ؟ قال : معي سورة كذا وسورة كذا وعددها . فقال : تقرؤهن عن ظهر قلب . قال : نعم. قال اذهب فقد ملكتكها بما معك من القرآن )) وفي رواية ( اذهب فقد زوجتكها فعلمها من القرآن )[24] . 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أتقرؤهن عن ظهر قلب ) دليل على الحفظ .
فحفظه لبعض سور القرآن كان سببا في زواجه رغم شدة فقره وحاجته حتى أنه لا يجد خاتما من حديد يدفعه مهرا لزوجته وهذا دليل على فضيلة الحفظ . 
 8) من العون على العلم الحفظ : 
ورد في الكتاب والسنة نصوص كثيرة تبين قيمة العلم وشرف أهله وعلو منزلتهم عند ربهم، وفي دنياهم ومعادهم فمن ذلك : قوله تعالى : ) يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ  ([25] . وقوله سبحانه : ) قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ([26] . وقوله سبحانه : ) إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ ([27] .
وعن معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ((من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين ))[28] .
وعن صفوان بن عسال رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضى بما يطلب ))[29] .
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما ، سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة ))[30] .
وغيرها كثير .
فالرجل لا يكون عالما حتى يحفظ من القرآن والسنة وأقوال أهل العلم الموضحة لمعانيها ما يرفعه إلى تلك المكانة ، ويسمو به إلى تلك المنزلة .
ولهذا قيل : ( احفظ فكل حافظ إمام ) ، و ( آفة العلم النسيان )  ، فالعلم هو الحفظ، ومن لم يكن حافظا لم يكن عالما .
والمحمود في طلب العلم هو الحفظ والفهم والاستيعاب ، فالعلم ليس بكثرة المصاحف والكتب ولا بسعة المكتبات ، وقد يكون الرجل عالما ولا يملك من الكتب إلا أقل القليل.
قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : ( قيمة كل امرئ ما يُحسِنه )[31] ولم يقل : ما يجمعه!!.
وقال أبو هلال العسكري -  رحمه الله - : ( وإذا كان ما جمعته من العلم قليلا وكان حفظا، كثرت المنفعة به ، وإذا كان كثيرا غير محفوظ قلت منفعته )[32] .
وقال عبيد الله بن الحسن : ( وجدت أحضر العلم منفعة ما وعيته بقلبي ، ولكته بلساني)[33].
وقال عبدالرزاق : ( كل علم لا يدخل مع صاحبه الحمام فلا تعده علما )[34] .
وقال الأعمش : ( احفظوا ما جمعتم فإن الذي يجمع ولا يحفظ كالرجل كان جالسا على خِوانٍ ، يأخذ لقمة لقمة ، فينبذها وراء ظهره ، فمتى يشبع ؟!)[35] .
9) حفظ القرآن يقوى الذاكرة :
إن  حفظ القرآن ، وكثرة مدارسته وتكراره ، يقوي ذاكرة حافظيه ، ويشحذ أذهانهم، فتراهم : أسرع الناس بديهة ، وأكثرهم حفظا ، وأشدهم فهما واستيعابا ، وهذا لا يحتاج إلى برهان أو دليل وإنما يكفي أن تنظر في أحوال طلاب المدارس والمعاهد والجامعات ؛ لتجد أن الحافظين للقرآن منهم ، أتقن لدروسهم ، وأحفظ من غيرهم ، وهم على الدوام في طليعة المتفوقين ، مع أن الجميع في سن متقاربة ، وظروف بيئية واجتماعية واحدة . قال تعالى : )وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ ( [36].
10) الحافظ لكتاب الله متميز بأخلاقه وسلوكه :
إن الحفظ لكلام الله عز وجل وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم متميز بين الناس بأخلاقه الحسنة ، وسلوكه القويم ، وتواضعه الجم وعلاقاته الطيبة مع الناس جميعهم ، أهله وأقاربه، وأساتذته ومعلميه ، وأصدقاؤه وزملاؤه قال تعالى :  )إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ([37] .
11) حفظ القرآن يقوم اللسان :
إن الحافظ لكلام الله عز وجل ، والمكثر من تلاوته وتكراره عنده من الفصاحة والبيان، والبلاغة وحسن الصياغة ، وقوة التعبير وسلامته ، ما ليس عند غيره من الناس ، فهو أفصح الناس عبارة ، وأطلقهم لسانا ، وأسلمهم نطقا .
قال تعالى : )نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ  عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ([38]. 
12) التأسي بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 فقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحفظه ، ويراجعه مع جبريل عليه السلام ومع بعض أصحابه .


13) التأسي بالسلف:
 قال ابن عبد البر: (طلب العلم درجات ورتب لا ينبغي تعديها، ومن تعداها جملة فقد تعدى سبيل السلف رحمهم الله، فأول العلم حفظ كتاب الله عز وجل وتفهمه.. ا هـ)[39].
14) حفظه ميسر للناس كلهم ، ولا علاقة له بالذكاء أو العمر : 
 فقد حفظه الكثيرون على كبر سنهم. بل حفظه الأعاجم الذين لا يتكلمون العربية، فضلاً عن الأطفال.
15) حفظ القرآن مشروع لا يعرف الفشل : 
حين يبدأ المسلم بحفظ القرآن الكريم بعزيمة قوية ثم يدب إليه الكسل والخمول فينقطع عن مواصلة الحفظ ، فإن القدر الذي حفظه منه لا يضيع سدى، بل إنه لو لم يحفظ شيئاً فإنه لن يحرم أجر التلاوة، فكل حرف بعشر حسنات .
16) حملة القرآن هم أهل الله وخاصته  :
كما في الحديث عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن لله تعالى أهلين من الناس  :  أهل القرآن هم أهل الله و خاصته )[40]  ‌، وكفى بهذا شرفاً .
17) حامل القرآن يستحق التكريم : ففي الحديث  عن أبي موسى الأشعري قال : قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن من إجلال الله إكرام ذي الشيبة المسلم وحامل القرآن غير الغالي فيه والجافي عنه وإكرام ذي السلطان المقسط )[41] فأين المشمرون ؟
18) الغبطة الحقيقية تكون في القرآن وحفظه : ففي الحديث عن ابن عمر t أن رسول الله  r قال : ( لا حسد إلا في اثنتين رجل آتاه الله تعالى هذا الكتاب فهو يقوم به آناء الليل وآناء النهار ورجل أعطاه الله تعالى مالا فتصدق به آناء الليل وآناء النهار)[42].
19) حفظ القرآن وتعلمه خير من متاع الدنيا :
 ففي الحديث (أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من ناقتين، وثلاث خير من ثلاث، وأربع خير من أربع ومن أعدادهن من الإبل)[43] وتذكر أن الإبل في ذلك الزمان أنفس المال وأغلاه. 
20) حافظ القرآن أكثر الناس تلاوة له :
 فحفظه يستلزم القراءة المكررة، وتثبيته يحتاج إلى مراجعة دائمة، وفي الحديث (من قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها )[44] . 
21) حافظ القرآن يقرأ في كل أحواله :
 فبإمكانه أن يقرأ وهو يعمل أو يقود سيارته أو في الظلام، ويقرأ ما شياً ومستلقياً، فهل يستطيع غير الحافظ أن يفعل ذلك ؟ 
22) حافظ القرآن لا يعوزه الاستشهاد بآيات القرآن الكريم في حديثه وخطبه ومواعظه وتدريسه ، أما غير الحافظ فكم يعاني عند الحاجة إلى الاستشهاد بآية ، أو معرفة موضعها . 
وبعد هذا العرض لبعض فوائد الحفظ بالنسبة للقرآن خاصة ولغيره من علوم الشريعة عامة فإن ما ذكرته فيه الكفاية لشحذ هممنا وهمم أطفالنا لحفظ القرآن الكريم ، وما تركت من الفوائد أكثر ، ولكن ما ذكرته لعله يؤدي المقصود والله أعلم .





وكتبه

د/عدلي عبدالرؤوف الغزالي




الحواشي

[1] -  سورة العنكبوت : آية 48 .

[2] تفسير السعدي ج1/ص633

[3] تفسير ابن كثير 3/403

[4] -  سورة الحجر : آية  9 .

[5]  - رواه مسلم 809 وأبوداود 4323 والترمذي 2888 .

[6] مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ج4/ص154 حديث رقم17445 ، 17456

[7] سنن الدارمي ج2/ص524 ، فتح الباري ج9/ص79 .

[8]  - رواه مسلم 817 والدارمي 3318 وابن ماجة 218 .

[9] - أنظر : نزهة الفضلاء تهذيب سير أعلام النبلاء 1/253 ط دار الأندلس .

[10] نزهة الفضلاء 1/366 ، 367

[11] - رواه مسلم 673 ، والترمذي 235 ، وأبو داود 582، 583، 584 ، والنسائي 2/76-77 ، وأحمد 4/118 ، 121 .

[12] -   رواه البخاري 4302 ، وأبوداود 585 ، والنسائي 2/80-81  .

[13] - رواه البخاري  4642 ، 7286 .

[14] - رواه الترمذي 2876 ، والنسائي في الكبرى 8749 باب من أولى بالإمامة .

[15] - رواه أحمد 5/431 ، والبخاري 1347 ، وأبو داود 3138 والنسائي 4/83.84 وغيرهم .

[16]  - رواه أبو داود 1464 ، والترمذي 2915 ، وقال : حسن صحيح ، وابن حبان 1789 ، وصححه الحاكم 1/552-553 ووافقه الذهبي ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع 7978 .

[17] - التفسير الكبير - الرازي ج1/ص60

[18]رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما ، أنظر صحيح مسلم ج1/ص549 برقم 798 

[19] صحيح البخاري ج4/ص1882 حديث رقم 4653

[20] - سورة عبس : 13-16

[21]- الترغيب والترهيب ج1/ص41 رواه الطبراني في الكبير بإسناد جيد- المعجم الكبير ج2/ص126 رقم1539

[22] صحيح مسلم ج1/ص553

[23] روى ابن ماجه منه طرفا ورواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح انظر  مجمع الزوائد ج7/ص159،  مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ج5/ص348 رقم الحديث 23000  

[24]  - رواه البخاري 5149 ، ومسلم 1425 ، والنسائي 6/113

[25] -  المجادلة 11 .

[26]  - الزمر 9

[27] - فاطر 28

[28]  - رواه البخاري 71 ، ومسلم 1037 .

[29]  - رواه الترمذي 3535 ، وابن ماجه 226 ، وأحمد 4/239-240 ، وابن حبان 79 ، وابن خزيمة 193، وهو حديث صحيح .

[30]  - رواه مسلم 2699 ، وأبو داود 2643 ، والترمذي 2648 .

[31] فيض القدير ج4/ص110

[32] الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ج2/ص250

[33] الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ج2/ص250

[34] الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ج2/ص250

[35] الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ج2/ص248

[36]  - البقرة 282 .

[37]  - الإسراء 9 .

[38]  - الشعراء : 193--195 .

[39] جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبدالبر 

[40] - أخرجه ابن ماجة في المقدمة، باب: فضل من تعلّم القرآن وعلّمه، صحيح سنن ابن ماجة الألباني 1/42 رقم 215.

[41] - سنن أبي داود ج4/ص261 حديث رقم 4843 . رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد الأدب المفرد ج1/ص130 ،  ورواه الطبراني في الأوسط برقم 6736وفيه عبد الرحمن بن سليمان بن أبي الجون وثقه ابن حبان ودحيم وضعفه أبو داود وغيره وبقية رجاله ثقات ،  أنظر مجمع الزوائد ج5/ص215

[42] مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ج2/ص152 حديث رقم 6403 .

[43]  أخرجه مسلم في كتاب: صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب: فضل قراءة القرآن في الصلاة وتعلمه 1/552-553 رقم 803.

[44] أخرجه الترمذي في أبواب: فضائل القرآن، باب: ما جاء فيمن قرأ حرفاً من القرآن ماله من الأجر، صحيح سنن الترمذي - الألباني 3/9 رقم 3087.

----------


## الملكه نفرتيتى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالملابس المثيره للبنات ما هى الا ضياع لهن وما دورنا  لهم ؟؟؟ ان نتركهن يضيعن امام اعينا ؟؟؟
 لا علينا نصحهن وانا بفعل ذلك على قدر ما يمكننى بالاحترام وبالذوق  والادب ولست اوبخهن واقززهن من الدنيا لا بالعكس  يجب انصحهن بالمعروف واحببهن فى الجنه ورحب الله عز وجل وجزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي الكريم الاستاذ جمال الشربيني 
> بما اني لست من الفقهاء فلقد جئت لك بفوائد *حفظ القرآن* وجزاء حفظه عند الله تعالى .
> ويا اخي الفاضل التقرب إلى الله وتعلم الدين *وحفظ القرآن* هم الطريق الى الجنة لأن من تعرف دينها لن تخالف تعاليمه ولن تغضب رب العالمين ولن حتى تفكر في هذا وبهذا نكون قطعنا على الشيطان سبله الكثيرة .
> إذا تقربت الى الله وعرفت دينك جيدا لن تخالفه أبدا ولن تجد أي مظهر من مظاهر الفساد في كل المجالات والاخلاقيات التي حولنا .


  :f2: *أخى العزيز هانى مختار*
*أنا أذكرك بكلام الله عن العقل والتفكر وإعمال العقل والفكر فى كتاب الله وأنه سبحانه وتعالى هو الحافظ لكتابه وأنت ترد بكلام الناس عن الحفظ وما فى الصدور يالها من مقارنه....*

*وأليكم هذه المقاله لواحد من الناس المعاصرين بعيدا عن ناسك غير المعاصرين الذين أستشهدت بهم لعلها تغير من مفهومك عن الفرق بين الحفظ والفهم:*


*قضايا و اراء* 

*44491**‏السنة 133-العدد**2008**سبتمبر**28**‏28من رمضان 1429 هـ**الأحد* 
*لماذا تخلف المسلمون ؟ ‏(25)‏*
*بقلم ‏:‏ رجـب البنـا* 


* بعض المفكرين والسياسيين في الغرب أجابوا علي السؤال بأن الإسلام يدعو إلي التواكل ولا يؤمن بحرية الإرادة الإنسانية‏,‏ ولذلك فإن المسلمين ـ أو معظمهم ـ ليس لديهم الحافز للعمل‏,‏ وهم يؤمنون بالقضاء والقدر علي أنه حتمية لا فكاك منها‏,‏ وعلي هذا فليس للعقل‏,‏ أو المنطق‏,‏ أو الإرادة دور في تحديد مصير الأفراد والجماعات‏,‏ هذا في الوقت الذي يؤمن به الإنسان الغربي بأنه قادر ـ بالفكر وبالعمل ـ علي السيطرة علي بعض الظواهر الطبيعية‏,‏ وقادر علي استكشاف الفضاء والخروج من الكرة الأرضية والعودة إليها‏,‏ كما هو قادر علي إسقاط المطر الصناعي‏,‏ والتغلب علي مأساة الحرمان من الإنجاب لأسباب بيولوجية بالتلقيح الصناعي أو طفل الأنابيب‏,‏ وقادر بالهندسة الوراثية علي إيجاد أنواع جديدة من الزراعات والحيوانات لم يعرفها الإنسان من قبل‏,‏ وقدرته علي الابتكار والاختراع ليست لها حدود‏.‏*



*في العالم الإسلامي يقف الإنسان عاجزا أمام الظواهر الطبيعية وليست لديه وسيلة للتعامل معها سوي رفع اليدين إلي السماء والدعاء إلي الله لكي يتدخل‏,‏ وحده‏,‏ لحل كل مشكلة صغيرة كانت أو كبيرة‏.‏ وهذا ما جعل الإنسان في الغرب مفكرا ومنتجا ومبتكرا‏,‏ والإنسان في العالم الإسلامي عاجزا عن اقتحام المجهول وعن العمل والإضافة والاكتفاء بانتظار تدخل الإرادة الإلهية لتحقق له ما يريد‏.‏*



*ومن الغريب أن تتحقق الهزيمة للفكر الإسلامي الذي يؤمن بأن الله وهب الإنسان العقل لكي يستخدمه ولا يسجنه وراء أسوار الحظر والتحريم‏,‏ ووهب الله الإنسان المقدرة علي تسخير الطبيعة‏,‏ وأن حرية الإرادة الإنسانية هي التي فرضت مسئولية الإنسان عن أعماله‏,‏ وهذه الحرية هي التي سيكون علي أساسها الحساب والعقاب‏,‏ وإذا قيل إن الإنسان ليس حرا وكل شيء مكتوب والإنسان مجبر في كل ما يفكر وكل ما يعمل‏,‏ فلماذا الحساب في الآخرة‏.‏*



*وقد اعتلي المنابر وسيطر علي عقول أغلبية المسلمين دعاة رسخوا مفهوم السلبية وما علي المسلم إلا الابتهال وانتظار ما تأتي به الأقدار‏,‏ وهؤلاء هم الذين فسروا غزو الدول الاستعمارية وهزائم المسلمين بأنها قدر مكتوب‏,‏ مع أن الرسول نهي جماعة من أصحابه عن الحديث في القدر وقال لهم‏:‏ بهذا ضلت الأمم قبلكم‏,‏ وأقام عمر الحد علي سارق لأنه قال إنه سرق بقضاء الله‏,‏ لكن الأمويين هم الذين عملوا علي تعميق فكرة أن كل شيء مكتوب وليس للإنسان أن يختار أو يحاول التغيير وإلا كان ذلك اعتراضا علي حكم الله‏,‏ والحقيقة أنهم كانوا يدافعون عن حكمهم‏,‏ مع أن القرآن يدعو الناس إلي أن يغيروا ما بأنفسهم أولا لكي يغير ما نزل بهم‏(‏ إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بأنفسهم‏)‏ الرعد‏11.‏*

*وحتي اليوم لم يستقر المسلمون علي تحديد الحدود بين المشيئة الإلهية وحرية الإرادة الإنسانية‏,‏ ولم يتعمق في المجتمعات الإسلامية التفسير القائل إن كل شيء خلقه الله بقدر وفقا لقوانين عامة أما أمور الحياة والفكر والكشف عن أسرار الطبيعة وتسخيرها فتدخل في نطاق الحرية والإرادة الإنسانية‏.‏ وضاعت في زحام الأفكار السلبية أقوال المفكرين المسلمين الذين قالوا إن الإنسان حر ولكن حريته ليست مطلقة‏,‏ فهي نسبية تتأثر بإرادة الآخرين وبالظروف الاجتماعية وبالعوامل الوراثية‏,‏ وكما قال هؤلاء المفكرون‏,‏ فإن هذا النصيب النسبي من حرية الإرادة هو ما تقع في دائرته الأعمال الإرادية للإنسان وعليها تتحدد مسئوليته‏,‏ وفي ذلك حافز قوي للإنسان لكي يعمل ويجتهد ويغير ولا يقف مكتوف اليدين‏,‏*

*والإنسان كما قال العقاد روح علوية هبطت إلي الأرض ليحمل مسئولية أعماله ووزر نفسه‏,‏ وأن عمل الإنسان علي الأرض من صنع الإنسان‏,‏ وكل ما يفعله الإنسان مجبرا لا يحاسبه الله عليه‏‏ فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه‏)‏ البقرة‏173‏ كما يسقط الحساب والعقاب عن الإنسان الذي يفقد قدرته العقلية‏.‏ وقد توصل الإمام محمد عبده إلي أن الإنسان حر في إرادته ـ في إطار وجوده المحدود ـ علي أعماله ولهذا يحاسب عليها‏(‏ ومن يكسب إثما فإنما يكسبه علي نفسه وكان الله عليما حكيما‏,‏ ومن يكسب خطيئة أو إثما يرم به بريئا فقد احتمل بهتانا وإثما مبينا‏)‏ النساء‏111‏ ـ‏112.‏*

*قضية الجبر والاختيار وحرية الإنسان وحدود الإرادة الإنسانية قضية حسمها الذين تقدموا في الغرب ومازال المسلمون يدورون معها في حلقة مفرغة‏,‏ مع أنها هي قضية التقدم والتخلف لأنها تحدد دور الإنسان ومسئوليته ومدي قدرته علي صنع حياته ومستقبله‏.‏*

*إن سنة الكون وما يخضع لها فهي لله وحده وهي القضاء وهي الحتمية في تفسير الظواهر الطبيعية‏,‏ وما هو خاضع لمشيئة الإنسان وإدراكه وتفكيره‏,‏ فإنه من صنع الإنسان‏,‏ وهو مكلف به ومسئول عنه ويحاسب عليه‏.‏*

 
*أخى العزيز هانى مختار*
*أعتقد أن الفجوة بيننا كبيرة للغاية ولن تعبر أنت إلى أرض الواقع (العقل والتفكر) الذى أعيش عليها وأنا لن أعبر أبدا إلى أرض الأوهام (الحفظ فقط) الذى أنت تعيش عليها لذا أستودعك الله وفى أمان الله دائما....متمنيا أن يكون خلافنا فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية..*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> اللي يقدر يضيف تصويت
> هو مشرف القاعة أو المراقبين او المشرف العام 
> 
> قولي حضرتك ايه التصويت اللي عايز تضيفه وخياراته
> وهضيفه


اريد عمل تصويت على هذه الاسئلة تبعا للموضوع(عايزين رأيكم بصراحة فى موضوع يهم الجميع الملابس المثيرة للبنات فى الشوارع):
-كيف ترى عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات علانيه فى فترينات المحلات؟ *أ- عادى . * ب- أمر مرفوض.


2- كيف يرى الرجال موضوع البنات اللاتى يرتدين الملابس المثيرة التى تصف اجسامهن ؟أ- امر طبيعى . * ب- امر مرفوض. *
3- لماذا ترتدى البنات هذة الملابس ؟
الموضة . *ب- للزواج . أ- * ج- لفت الأنظار . *د- رأي آخر:----------------------------------*

4- ما أسباب التحرش فى رأيك ؟
*أ- ملابس البنات المثيرة . *ب- البعد عن الدين .
*ج- عدم قدرة الشباب على الزواج. *د- سوء اخلاق الشباب
5-فى رأيك من يبدأ بالتحرش ؟
أ- الولد . * ب- البنت .*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> بصراحة استغفر الله العظيم يعني  المناظر تفطر الصائم 
> وفي بعض البنات عندهم لا مبالا  ناس صائمة  مش مهم  المهم  لبسها يبقى حلو  ومشعرفة إيه 
> والمشكلة  إن البعض يشتكي ويقول ليييه الولاد بيعكسوا دول مش عرفه إيه ..........
> مهو لو البنت إحترمت نفسها الولاد حيحترم نفسوا غير كده مينفعش ابدا
> ((اللهم اصلح حال شباب وبنات امتنا )) ربنا يهديهم


شكرا على المرور و المشاركة يا  alias
و فعلا البنت لازم تحترم نفسها , و ربنا يهديهم .

----------


## LORDKAZA

> *أخى العزيز هانى مختار*
> *أنا أذكرك بكلام الله عن العقل والتفكر وإعمال العقل والفكر فى كتاب الله وأنه سبحانه وتعالى هو الحافظ لكتابه وأنت ترد بكلام الناس عن الحفظ وما فى الصدور يالها من مقارنه....*
> 
> *وأليكم هذه المقاله لواحد من الناس المعاصرين بعيدا عن ناسك غير المعاصرين الذين أستشهدت بهم لعلها تغير من مفهومك عن الفرق بين الحفظ والفهم:*
> 
> 
> *قضايا و اراء* 
> 
> *44491**‏السنة 133-العدد**2008**سبتمبر**28**‏28من رمضان 1429 هـ**الأحد* 
> ...


عندما يذهب احداً ليحفظ القرآن ويقرأ الأيات التي ذكرتها كلها في المشاركه وكلما قرأ وحفظ  سيتعلم  لأن القرآن يحثه على التفكير فالحفظ  هو أول الطريق أستحاله ان حد يحفظ القرآن بالذات ولا يفهمه لأن القرآن يخاطب أرواح الناس مباشرة .
ولن نحتاج إلى نماذج خارجيه كي نتعلم منهم لأن القرآن به تعاليم لو اتبعناها تجعلك تعرف وتحسن التصرف في كل شئ ، فالكتاب لم يترك شئ إلا وذكره ولكننا طبعا ً بعيدون جدا عن هذا تنفيذ تعاليم القرآن.
ولذلك سنبقى مكاننا الأنسان ليس ببغاء يحفظ القرآن ولا يفهمه .
أرجوك  بلاش التجادل بينا في حفظ القرآن فبه يهتدي كثيرا من الناس وهو يتأملوا في معانيه وهو أول طريق الهداية .
أنا هنا الذي يتكلم وهو على ارض الواقع ليس خيالا  وليس مستحيلاً
حضرتك  طبعاً تحفظ من القرآن كثيراً هل تشاهد أحداً ينفذ تعاليمه هل تتصرف مع الغير دائما بدون ان ترجع الى القرآن كمرجع ذهني .
فهو في الرأس دائما تجد كلماته ترى أمام العين ساعة التصرف فمن يعامل والديه سيئاً إذا حفظ القرآن وفهم تعاليمه وطبقها سيجثو على ركبتيه كي يرضوا عنه ومن يرى الأيتام ولم يطعمهم سيطعمهم ومن يرى الخطأ ولا يصوبه سيصوبه لأنه يخاف الله و إلا ما كان حفظ القرآن من البداية تقربا لله تعالى عز وجل .
فعندما تعالج تلك الأمور ستجد أن الأمور تتحسن احسن إلى أحسن لن تجد فقيراً لن ترى عاجزاً يعبر الطريق لوحده دون أن يساعده أحد .
وإذا تكلمنا في السياسة فالسياسية الأسلامية المذكورة في القرآن هي السياسة المثلى فهي قائمة على العدل في المقام الأول والمساواة .
من سيقرأ القرآن سيجد فيه راحة للنفس وللعقل وللقلب ولن تجد أحدا يحفظ القرآن ولا يفهمه فهو ليس مادة من مواد الدراسة المرء يذهب ليحفظ القرآن من تلقاء نفسه فكيف يقرأ ولا يفهم هدانا الله جميعا فأنا عن نفسي لم التزم الالتزام الكامل الذي يجعلني مسلماً فخوراً بنفسه ولكني أحاول وسأظل أحاول حتى أتمكن من هزيمة نفسي  .
لذا الشعار الذي اقترحته اراه مناسب فعلا .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عندما يذهب احداً ليحفظ القرآن ويقرأ الأيات التي ذكرتها كلها في المشاركه وكلما قرأ وحفظ سيتعلم لأن القرآن يحثه على التفكير فالحفظ هو أول الطريق أستحاله ان حد يحفظ القرآن بالذات ولا يفهمه لأن القرآن يخاطب أرواح الناس مباشرة .
> ولن نحتاج إلى نماذج خارجيه كي نتعلم منهم لأن القرآن به تعاليم لو اتبعناها تجعلك تعرف وتحسن التصرف في كل شئ ، فالكتاب لم يترك شئ إلا وذكره ولكننا طبعا ً بعيدون جدا عن هذا تنفيذ تعاليم القرآن.
> ولذلك سنبقى مكاننا الأنسان ليس ببغاء يحفظ القرآن ولا يفهمه .
> أرجوك بلاش التجادل بينا في حفظ القرآن فبه يهتدي كثيرا من الناس وهو يتأملوا في معانيه وهو أول طريق الهداية .
> أنا هنا الذي يتكلم وهو على ارض الواقع ليس خيالا وليس مستحيلاً
> حضرتك طبعاً تحفظ من القرآن كثيراً هل تشاهد أحداً ينفذ تعاليمه هل تتصرف مع الغير دائما بدون ان ترجع الى القرآن كمرجع ذهني .
> فهو في الرأس دائما تجد كلماته ترى أمام العين ساعة التصرف فمن يعامل والديه سيئاً إذا حفظ القرآن وفهم تعاليمه وطبقها سيجثو على ركبتيه كي يرضوا عنه ومن يرى الأيتام ولم يطعمهم سيطعمهم ومن يرى الخطأ ولا يصوبه سيصوبه لأنه يخاف الله و إلا ما كان حفظ القرآن من البداية تقربا لله تعالى عز وجل .
> فعندما تعالج تلك الأمور ستجد أن الأمور تتحسن احسن إلى أحسن لن تجد فقيراً لن ترى عاجزاً يعبر الطريق لوحده دون أن يساعده أحد .
> وإذا تكلمنا في السياسة فالسياسية الأسلامية المذكورة في القرآن هي السياسة المثلى فهي قائمة على العدل في المقام الأول والمساواة .
> ...


 
*لى رأى مخالف تماما لرأيك ووقتى لا يسمح لى أن أكررما سبق لى أن كتبته فى موضوع حديث لى عليه تصويت فالرجاء إن سمح وقتك فعليك بزيارته وأنا بدورى أرجوك أن لا ترجونى أن لا أجادل فهذا شئ يخصنى ولا يخصك على الإطلاق*
* !None of Your Business* 
* وأن كنت لا تستسيغ أو لا تستوعب ما أكتبه فأقلب المحطه كما يقولون والسلام ختام وعيد سعيد مع العلم أنه ليس بعيد مبارك! *

----------


## atefhelal

*الموضوع الحالى الذى طرحته الأخت الفاضلة "طيور الجنة" يدور حول تجهيز حملة ضد ارتداء البنات الملابس المثيرة التى تصف وتشف فتثير الشباب .. ورغم أننى من جيل عاصر انتشار المينى جيب والميكرو جيب بين البنات ولم أرى بنتا واحدة ترتدى الحجاب من بنات المدن أو  من بنات الجامعة على قلتهن حين كنت طالبا بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة فى خمسينيات القرن الماضى (1957) .. لكن الحياء كان فضيلة يتمسك بها الفتى والفتاة فى تلك الأيام .. وكان يحدث أن ينتظر الشاب المفتون  بأحد البنات عامين حتى تمنحه فاتنته  مجرد ابتسامة فيعلم تجاوبها فيسارع بالتقدم لأهلها لطلب يدها ... والغريب أنه مع انتشار  ظاهرة الحجاب بين بنات تلك الأيام بالمقارنة مع بنات خمسينيات وستينيات القرن الماضى ، إلا أن ضعف التمسك بفضيلة الحياء بين البنات والأولاد  صاحب هذا الإنتشار.. وهذه هى المشكلة الحقيقية التى يجب أن تكون موضوعا للبحث والإجتهاد ... ونعلم فى شأن الحجاب  أن إجماع علماء الدين على أن حجاب المرأة فرض اعتمد على آيتين كريمتين :*
*الآية 31 من سورة النور التى تقول : " قل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولايبدين زينتهن إلا ماظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ...... " ، والآية التى تسبقها : " قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون " .*

*واضح من الآيتين أن الخطاب موجه إلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، وعبارة " أزكى لهم" فى الآية الثانية تعنى خيرا لهم وأصلح ، وأصل معنى كلمة الزكاة هو العمل الصالح لقوله تعالى : "والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون" –المؤمنين 4- أى الذين هم للعمل الصالح فاعلون ، وقوله تعالى : "خيرا منه زكاة" – الكهف 81- أى خيرا منه عملا صالحا .. ، ويستدل من ذلك أن الأعمال الواردة فى الآيتين الكريمتين هى من صالح الأعمال ، وتتدرج ترتيبا من غض البصر إلى حفظ الفرج ، وزاد الله عليها للمؤمنات مايتعلق بزينتهن وخمرهن .. الخ ، لتعلق ذلك بأمور خاصة بهن مناسبا لتكوينهن الأنثوى .*
*ولأن الخطاب موجه للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ، إذن فالموضوع كله يتعلق بالإيمان ... وعن النبى (ص) : "لايجد العبد صريح الإيمان حتى يحب لله ويبغض لله" أخرجه البخارى ، والحب والبغض من المشاعر التى لاتخضع لقياس مادى محدد وتتفاوت عند البشر ..*
*ويقول النبى (ص) : " الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة ، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان " – أخرجه البخارى ، والرأى عندئذ : أن الآيتين بمخاطبتهما للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ، إنما تركزان على الحياء عند الرجل والمرأة باعتباره شعبة من شعب الإيمان ، وهو من الأعمال الصالحة التى تزيد فى ميزان حسناتهما وتزكيهما عند الله وقد أوضحت الآيتان خصال الحياء بالترتيب لكى يصل المؤمن والمؤمنة إلى كامل الحياء المطلوب . وأول تلك الخصال وأهمها هو "غض البصر" ، فالعينان فد تتحدثان بلغة أخطر وأفصح من لغة الجسد كله ، والنظرة كما قد تكون بريئة ورسالة رقيقة إلى قلب إنسان ، قد تكون أيضا سهما من سهام إبليس مثيرة للغرائز الدنيا وتقود المرء إلى الوقوع فى مستنقع الرذيلة .. ولذلك وضع الله بحكمته "غض البصر" على رأس خصال الحياء عند المؤمن والمؤمنة ، والإلتزام بغض البصر يهديهما إلى باقى الخصال ، ويهدى المرأة إلى التحشم الذى يضيف إليها جمالا إيمانيا هادئا .* 

*وإن بحثنا أمر ضعف فضيلة الحياء عند أولاد وبنات تلك الأيام فسوف نجده بسبب ضعف الأسرة وانهيار الروابط الأسرية بسبب حمى المنافسة التى أصابت نساء هذا الزمن ومزاحمتهن للرجال فى كل مجالات الحياة العملية .. وانتقال تلك الحمى والمنافسة إلى مجال الأسرة فضعفت الأمومة عند النساء وضعفت الأبوة عند الرجال ..  وافتقد جو الأسرة فضيلة التكامل بين الأمومة والأبوة.. .. وأصبح الكلام على حكم الشرع فى العلاقة بين المرأة والرجل فى مجال الأسرة وفى مجال المجتمع  كله كلاما مبتورا  يتوجه كله فى اتجاه عدم التصادم مع مؤتمرات المرأة وحقوق النسوة المهووسات .. وانقلب الحال إلى حروب  مفتعلة وصدامات غبية بين الرجل والمرأة ،تسببت فى إفساد حال الأسرة فكثرت حالات الطلاق .. وخاصة بعد أن وضعت المرأة نفسها فى طائفة من الطوائف المضطهدة التى تحتاج إلى الإستقواء بمؤتمرات مدعومة من  الأمم المتحدة والكونجرس والبيت الأبيض الأمريكى ضد مجتمع الرجال .. ولم تعد تفكر المرأة فى الإستقواء بالشريعة الإسلامية ككل واحد لايتجزأ ..* 

*الأمر فى موضوع الحجاب هو أمر يتعلق فى الأساس بفضيلة الحياء عند الرجل والمرأة ، تلك الفضيلة التى ضعفت جدا عند الإثنين بسبب الصراع والمنافسة الغبية بينهما والتى بدأت بأغنية غنتها سعاد حسنى المنتحرة أو المقتولة " البنت زى الولد مش كمالة عدد .. الخ " ..  والأمر إذن ليس  أمر شعارات كما يقول "تركى" فى أحد مداخلاته ،كما أن الأمر ليس أمر حملة تحتاج إلى حشد وتعبئة وإلى تشكيل لجنة تتحدد فيها واجبات كل عضو فيها كما تقول صاحبة الموضوع .. وكما يقول لابى (أبو عبد الرحمن ) فى المداخلة رقم 64 أن أصل المشكلة هو البيت (أب وأم وأولاد) .. ورغم أن صاحبة الموضوع وافقته إلا أنها اتهمت ثقافة المجتمع بتمييز الولد عن البنت .. ثم قالت أن الأب فى الأسرة أصبح لاحول له ولاقوة ...* 
*إذن فالرأى هو أن نركز على معنى التمييز الذى تقصده صاحبة الموضوع ، ونبحث بجدية عن أسباب ضعف دور الأب فى الأسرة .. فإن كانت الأسرة مثل الشجرة .. فالأب هو جذورها التى تمسكها بثبات وقوة بالأرض والأم هى ساق تلك الشجرة الطيبة .. والمطلوب فى تلك الساق هو المرونة والقوة فتنحنى أمام عواصف الأيام ولاتنكسر وأن تكون موصلا أمينا وجيدا بين الجذور وبين ماتحمله من فروع وزهور وثمار .. فلنسأل أنفسنا لماذ ضعفت تلك الجذور ولماذا تيبست تلك الساق ، ولم تعد الشجرة قادرة على الإستمرار حتى يكتمل الطرح ونضج الثمار ..*

----------


## LORDKAZA

> *الموضوع الحالى الذى طرحته الأخت الفاضلة "طيور الجنة" يدور حول تجهيز حملة ضد ارتداء البنات الملابس المثيرة التى تصف وتشف فتثير الشباب .. ورغم أننى من جيل عاصر انتشار المينى جيب والميكرو جيب بين البنات ولم أرى بنتا واحدة ترتدى الحجاب من بنات المدن أو  من بنات الجامعة على قلتهن حين كنت طالبا بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة فى خمسينيات القرن الماضى (1957) .. لكن الحياء كان فضيلة يتمسك بها الفتى والفتاة فى تلك الأيام .. وكان يحدث أن ينتظر الشاب المفتون  بأحد البنات عامين حتى تمنحه فاتنته  مجرد ابتسامة فيعلم تجاوبها فيسارع بالتقدم لأهلها لطلب يدها ... والغريب أنه مع انتشار  ظاهرة الحجاب بين بنات تلك الأيام بالمقارنة مع بنات خمسينيات وستينيات القرن الماضى ، إلا أن ضعف التمسك بفضيلة الحياء بين البنات والأولاد  صاحب هذا الإنتشار.. وهذه هى المشكلة الحقيقية التى يجب أن تكون موضوعا للبحث والإجتهاد ... ونعلم فى شأن الحجاب  أن إجماع علماء الدين على أن حجاب المرأة فرض اعتمد على آيتين كريمتين :*
> *الآية 31 من سورة النور التى تقول : " قل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولايبدين زينتهن إلا ماظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ...... " ، والآية التى تسبقها : " قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون " .*
> 
> *واضح من الآيتين أن الخطاب موجه إلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، وعبارة " أزكى لهم" فى الآية الثانية تعنى خيرا لهم وأصلح ، وأصل معنى كلمة الزكاة هو العمل الصالح لقوله تعالى : "والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون" –المؤمنين 4- أى الذين هم للعمل الصالح فاعلون ، وقوله تعالى : "خيرا منه زكاة" – الكهف 81- أى خيرا منه عملا صالحا .. ، ويستدل من ذلك أن الأعمال الواردة فى الآيتين الكريمتين هى من صالح الأعمال ، وتتدرج ترتيبا من غض البصر إلى حفظ الفرج ، وزاد الله عليها للمؤمنات مايتعلق بزينتهن وخمرهن .. الخ ، لتعلق ذلك بأمور خاصة بهن مناسبا لتكوينهن الأنثوى .*
> *ولأن الخطاب موجه للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ، إذن فالموضوع كله يتعلق بالإيمان ... وعن النبى (ص) : "لايجد العبد صريح الإيمان حتى يحب لله ويبغض لله" أخرجه البخارى ، والحب والبغض من المشاعر التى لاتخضع لقياس مادى محدد وتتفاوت عند البشر ..*
> *ويقول النبى (ص) : " الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة ، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان " – أخرجه البخارى ، والرأى عندئذ : أن الآيتين بمخاطبتهما للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ، إنما تركزان على الحياء عند الرجل والمرأة باعتباره شعبة من شعب الإيمان ، وهو من الأعمال الصالحة التى تزيد فى ميزان حسناتهما وتزكيهما عند الله وقد أوضحت الآيتان خصال الحياء بالترتيب لكى يصل المؤمن والمؤمنة إلى كامل الحياء المطلوب . وأول تلك الخصال وأهمها هو "غض البصر" ، فالعينان فد تتحدثان بلغة أخطر وأفصح من لغة الجسد كله ، والنظرة كما قد تكون بريئة ورسالة رقيقة إلى قلب إنسان ، قد تكون أيضا سهما من سهام إبليس مثيرة للغرائز الدنيا وتقود المرء إلى الوقوع فى مستنقع الرذيلة .. ولذلك وضع الله بحكمته "غض البصر" على رأس خصال الحياء عند المؤمن والمؤمنة ، والإلتزام بغض البصر يهديهما إلى باقى الخصال ، ويهدى المرأة إلى التحشم الذى يضيف إليها جمالا إيمانيا هادئا .* 
> 
> *وإن بحثنا أمر ضعف فضيلة الحياء عند أولاد وبنات تلك الأيام فسوف نجده بسبب ضعف الأسرة وانهيار الروابط الأسرية بسبب حمى المنافسة التى أصابت نساء هذا الزمن ومزاحمتهن للرجال فى كل مجالات الحياة العملية .. وانتقال تلك الحمى والمنافسة إلى مجال الأسرة فضعفت الأمومة عند النساء وضعفت الأبوة عند الرجال ..  وافتقد جو الأسرة فضيلة التكامل بين الأمومة والأبوة.. .. وأصبح الكلام على حكم الشرع فى العلاقة بين المرأة والرجل فى مجال الأسرة وفى مجال المجتمع  كله كلاما مبتورا  يتوجه كله فى اتجاه عدم التصادم مع مؤتمرات المرأة وحقوق النسوة المهووسات .. وانقلب الحال إلى حروب  مفتعلة وصدامات غبية بين الرجل والمرأة ،تسببت فى إفساد حال الأسرة فكثرت حالات الطلاق .. وخاصة بعد أن وضعت المرأة نفسها فى طائفة من الطوائف المضطهدة التى تحتاج إلى الإستقواء بمؤتمرات مدعومة من  الأمم المتحدة والكونجرس والبيت الأبيض الأمريكى ضد مجتمع الرجال .. ولم تعد تفكر المرأة فى الإستقواء بالشريعة الإسلامية ككل واحد لايتجزأ ..* 
> 
> ...


العائلة وترابطها واهتمام الأب والأم بأبنائهم هو فعلاً الأساس رأي صائب كعادتك استاذ عاطف

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *، ونبحث بجدية عن أسباب ضعف دور الأب فى الأسرة .. فإن كانت الأسرة مثل الشجرة .. فالأب هو جذورها التى تمسكها بثبات وقوة بالأرض والأم هى ساق تلك الشجرة الطيبة .. والمطلوب فى تلك الساق هو المرونة والقوة فتنحنى أمام عواصف الأيام ولاتنكسر وأن تكون موصلا أمينا وجيدا بين الجذور وبين ماتحمله من فروع وزهور وثمار .. فلنسأل أنفسنا لماذ ضعفت تلك الجذور ولماذا تيبست تلك الساق ، ولم تعد الشجرة قادرة على الإستمرار حتى يكتمل الطرح ونضج الثمار ..*


*البحث العلمى السليم يبدأ من حيث أنتهى الأخرين ولكن تكرار ما بحثه الآخرون فهو مضيعة للوقت والمال....ومهما قلنا وعددنا وزيدنا فستجد دائما وأبدا من يعيد الكره ويعيد ما كتبه الرائع المهندس عاطف هلال والذى أنتهى بقوله* 





> *فلنسأل أنفسنا لماذ ضعفت تلك الجذور ولماذا تيبست تلك الساق ، ولم تعد الشجرة قادرة على الإستمرار حتى يكتمل الطرح ونضج الثمار*


 
*إذا كنت فلاح أخى عاطف كنت على الفور عرفت السبب الجذرى لضعف هذه الجذور هو التربة (البيئة) المزروعه فيها تلك الشجرة ومكونات هذه التربة والتى أهملها راعى هذه التربة المزروعة فيها الشجرة ويا ريتها شجرة واحده إنما هى مزرعة كبيرة (إسمها مزرعة المهروسه مصر) مليئة بالأشجار المريضة ويحد هذه المزرعة شمالا البحر الأبيض المتوسط وشرقها البحر الأحمر وجنوبها مزرعة البشير وشرقها مزرعة الأخ العقيد القذافى...لو غيرت هذا المزارع المهمل فى رعايته لمزرعة المهروسه مصر والذى أستمر معاندا لنصح الجميع أن طريقة إعتنائه للتربة المزروع فيها تلك الأشجار المريضة ستؤدى إلى هلاك وضياع تلك الأشجار...نصيحة من خبير زراعى غيروا ذلك المزارع والتى تصلبت أفكاره مع تصلب شرايينه وهاتوا مزارع جديد متعلم ومثقف همه كله رعاية كل أشجار المهروسه مصر بلا تمييز فى المعاملة بين هذه الشجرة وتلك الشجرة الكل سواسية بالنسبه له وبعلمه سيقلب التربة ويهويها ويرويها بعرقه و يسمدها بسماد طبيعى مش مسرطن ولا كيماوى وبالصبر ستسترجع الشجرة وجذورها عافيتها وتعود إلى حالتها الطبيعيه وحتلاقى جذعها أشتد عوده وفروعها طالت السما وأوراقها أخضرت وزهزهت وثمارها أينعت ويوم الحصاد حتكون الغله وفيره والأشيا معدن...ولما يحين رحيل هذا الراعى أكيد حيجى راعى جديد وصالح يكمل مشوار الراعى الصالح اللى كان قبله ده ربنا سبحانه وتعالى بدل فى الفصول وخلى فى صيف وخريف وشتا وربيع ..إنما صيف على طول ولا شتا على طول هو ده اللى يمرض الشجرة وكمان يمرض التربه المزروعه فيها الشجرة وزى مافى أربع فصول فى السنه خلوا المزارع الراعى يراعى مزرعة المهروسه مصر لمدة أربع سنين ولو مشى الحال معاه إدوله كمان أربع سنين تانيه وبعد كده كرموه وأدوله أجره وهاتوا مزراع وراعى جديد متعلم ومثقف وبيحب زراعة ورعاية أرض مزرعة المهروسه مصر!*

*وهاكم عينة من التربة (البيئة) الفاسدة*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *تلك الظاهرة فعلا ظاهرة سلبيه وتحتاج إلى العلاج ولكن العلاج ليس للفتاة وحدها العلاج للأب والأم أيضا فهما الأساس 
> وعلاج تلك الظاهرة الوحيد التقرب إلى الله فعندما يعلمون دينهم جيدا لن يفعلوا ما يفعلوه .
> معرفة الدين هو العلاج الذي لا بد أن ينبع من داخل الفتاة نفسها وذلك عن بمساعدة تكون عن طريق النصيحه ولكن النصيحه في مثل تلك الأشياء تكون لها تأثير سلبي إذا تمت بشكل استفزازي أو غليظ .
> عندما تعطي النصيحه رغب ولا ترهب أبتسامتك على وجهك هي مفتاح القلوب المغلقه أنصح بهدوء ومنطق وأقنع من تنصحه بأسلوب دافئ يستشعر فيه أنك بالفعل تخاف عليه .
> ولذلك اقترح ان يكون شعار حملتك *


شكرا على اهتمامك و مشاركتك lordkaza  , و تأكيدا لكلامك قول الخليفة الثانى عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنة عندما ذهب لأستلام بيت المقدس (نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالأسلام , فإن ابتغينا العزة فى غير الأسلام ازلنا اللة)   ,و الشعار بتاعك حسب ما هو مكتوب عليه يجب تعلم الفتاة لدينها قبل حفظ القرأن الكريم, و فعلا يجب ان يكون حفظ القرآن موازيا لفهم و تعلم و تدبر ايات اللة و فى سيرة الصحابة ما يدل على ذلك و اعتقد اننا سنكون مسلمين بحق اذا تم ذلك  ,

----------


## غريب الدير

_بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ._
*أختا طيور الجنه __ أخى دكتور جمال الشربينى  أعضاء المنتدى ( كل عم وأنتم بخير ) أنا معكم ويقراه جميع الردود والأراه وربى يعطيكم العافيه  على كل شئ . 
المناقشات يصبيحت بزنطيه وجديل وكل شخص عنده حق ممكن يكون أنا على خطا ويتعلم من الغير . 
الموضوع فى كلمتين ( مع حمله على الملابس المثيرة ) وكيف نبداء وطرق توصيل الفكره للاخرين وأسلوب القناع .
( ضد حمله على الملابس المثيره ) لماذا وما هو رائك ,
أولآ ( مع حمله على الملابس المثيرة ) .
ا- التربيه فى البيت هى أهم شئ والعدادت والتقاليد فى هذا الوقت لا يستطع أي رب أسره أن يعلم الابناء ويحافظ عليهم بسبب السعى لتوفير لقمة العيش لهم الام تعمل وتجاهد مع الاب ولايوجد أحد يرعاء الأبناء .
ب- مستوى التعليم فى كافة المستويات العلمى والدينيه ينخفض بشكل كبير يصبحت المدرسه لا تخريج أجيال صالحه .... ولا يرد شرح مطول الكل يعرف .
ج - برامج التلفزيون  والسينما يصبحت تبث لقطات مثيره وبرامج تحث على الانحلال أكثير من التوعيه ( بنت 10 سنوات يصبحت تعرف عن كل شئ محرم ومكشوف أكثير من أمرة 45 سنه ) الاب يشترى الدش للهو الاولاد فى البرامج تجد كل شئ عن ... موجود ماذا بعد .
يجب أن نفكر بعقل ودين وتروى وناخذ الاموار بحذار وجد .
الكلام كتير والفكير كتير سمحونا* _
أخوكم / غريب الدير_ 

 :f2: 


*المشكله عندى أننى عندما يريد أن يرد على موضوع يخرج من ذكريات حياتى ولبس من النت*

----------


## ابن البلد

> اريد عمل تصويت على هذه الاسئلة تبعا للموضوع(عايزين رأيكم بصراحة فى موضوع يهم الجميع الملابس المثيرة للبنات فى الشوارع):
> -كيف ترى عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات علانيه فى فترينات المحلات؟ *أ- عادى . * ب- أمر مرفوض.
> 
> 
> 2- كيف يرى الرجال موضوع البنات اللاتى يرتدين الملابس المثيرة التى تصف اجسامهن ؟أ- امر طبيعى . * ب- امر مرفوض. *
> 3- لماذا ترتدى البنات هذة الملابس ؟
> الموضة . *ب- للزواج . أ- * ج- لفت الأنظار . *د- رأي آخر:----------------------------------*
> 
> 4- ما أسباب التحرش فى رأيك ؟
> ...


مفيش إمكانية زي دي طيور الجنة
التصويت بيكون عباره عن سؤال واحد 
وعدد إختيارات
واقصي عدد للإختيارات هو 10
إختيارات فقط

----------


## طيور الجنة

> مفيش إمكانية زي دي طيور الجنة
> التصويت بيكون عباره عن سؤال واحد 
> وعدد إختيارات
> واقصي عدد للإختيارات هو 10
> إختيارات فقط


شكرا ابن البلد على الأهتمام, وطبقا لردكم ان التصويت بيكون عن سؤال واحد فأيه رأيك فى هذة الفكرة .نعرض التصويت على سؤال واحد لمدة اسبوعين , ثم نعرض التصويت على السؤال الذى يلية من الأسئلة التى عرضتها عليكم,كل سؤال لمدة اسبوعين , حتى تنتهى الخمسة اسئلة. منتظر ردك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا ابن البلد على الأهتمام, وطبقا لردكم ان التصويت بيكون عن سؤال واحد فأيه رأيك فى هذة الفكرة .نعرض التصويت على سؤال واحد لمدة اسبوعين , ثم نعرض التصويت على السؤال الذى يلية من الأسئلة التى عرضتها عليكم,كل سؤال لمدة اسبوعين , حتى تنتهى الخمسة اسئلة. منتظر ردك


 
*الحل الوسط هو*

*خمسة أجزاء (لموضوع واحد) * 

*أسم الموضوع - السؤال الأول* 
*أسم الموضوع - السؤال الثانى

وهكذا

ويوضع داخل السؤال الإختيارات الخاصة به والتى لا يجوز أن تقل عن عدد 3 إختيارات 
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
إذا كان لك أخت هلى توافق أن ترتدى الملابس المثيره (ضيقه- كاشفه للبطن-كاشفه للذراعين-...الخ)؟
لا أوافقأوافقمتردد*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *الحل الوسط هو*
> 
> *خمسة أجزاء (لموضوع واحد) * 
> 
> *أسم الموضوع - السؤال الأول* 
> *أسم الموضوع - السؤال الثانى
> 
> وهكذا
> 
> ...


الدكتور الفاضل جمال الشربينى , اشكرك على اهتمامك , و لكن معذرة انا لم افهم قصد حضرتك , ياريت تشرحة لى ثانى بالتفصيل او بطريقة اخرى , و شكرا لصبرك و جزاك اللة خيرا .

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاخت و الجارة  الحبيبة بلدياتي طيور الجنة
اهلا بيكي في المنتدي منورانا بجد و كمان الاقي حد بلدياتي معانا لاني انا كمان من محافظة البحيرة.
اسمحيلي ادخل لو سمحتي انا متابعتش للاسف الموضوع من الاول و يا دوب تابعت الصفحة الاخيرة دي اللي بتطلبي فيها عمل تصويتات تسمحيلي اقولك ان نتيجة التصويتات دي تقريبا معروفة من قبل متعمليها لاننا في المجتمعات العربية بنحب نظهر بمظهر مثالي فدايما نميل للتصويت للصح حتي لو مش بنعمل بيه. عشان كدة لو تسمحيلي ايه رأيك يتم اقتراح حلول و يتم التصويت عليها مثلا و سامحيني انتي اتدخلت قبل متابع الموضوع من الاول لكن ان شاء الله حقراه الان و بعد اذنك ممكن افكر معاكو في اقتراحات و حلول لانها فعلا مشكلة قائمة في وجهة نظرنا كلنا.
يا ريت مداخلتي ميكونش فيها ازعاج و حبدأ ان شاء الله اقرأ الموضوع من الاول.
خالص تحيتي و احترامي و ودي
اختك شيماء

----------


## غريب الدير

_بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم .__أختا طيور الجنه السلام عليكم ._*أظن كفى الموضوع وصل ألى مراحل يجب الرد السريع عليه لا التصويت ينفع ولا البستريات تنفع يجب حمله فى كل مجال لتوعية البنات والشباب على الخطر الامى الذى نسير اليه . ما حدث بحى المهنديسن ش جامعة الدول العربية ( ظاهرة التحريش الجنسى من بعض الشباب وتمزيق ملابس الفتيات )  يجب أن لا يمر مرور الكرام انذار لخطر ودمر قادم . 
يجب أن نجد حل .* *
اغثيونا ...اغثيونا ... اغثيونا*_
اخوكم / غريب الدير_

----------


## طيور الجنة

> الاخت و الجارة  الحبيبة بلدياتي طيور الجنة
> اهلا بيكي في المنتدي منورانا بجد و كمان الاقي حد بلدياتي معانا لاني انا كمان من محافظة البحيرة.
> اسمحيلي ادخل لو سمحتي انا متابعتش للاسف الموضوع من الاول و يا دوب تابعت الصفحة الاخيرة دي اللي بتطلبي فيها عمل تصويتات تسمحيلي اقولك ان نتيجة التصويتات دي تقريبا معروفة من قبل متعمليها لاننا في المجتمعات العربية بنحب نظهر بمظهر مثالي فدايما نميل للتصويت للصح حتي لو مش بنعمل بيه. عشان كدة لو تسمحيلي ايه رأيك يتم اقتراح حلول و يتم التصويت عليها مثلا و سامحيني انتي اتدخلت قبل متابع الموضوع من الاول لكن ان شاء الله حقراه الان و بعد اذنك ممكن افكر معاكو في اقتراحات و حلول لانها فعلا مشكلة قائمة في وجهة نظرنا كلنا.
> يا ريت مداخلتي ميكونش فيها ازعاج و حبدأ ان شاء الله اقرأ الموضوع من الاول.
> خالص تحيتي و احترامي و ودي
> اختك شيماء


شكرا على مشاركتك ايتها الاخت العزيزة شيماء{ام الشهيد}وانا انبسطت بجد لما قلتيلى ان انا بلدياتك فنحن من محافظة واحدة والحمد لله أفكارنا متقاربة ومشاركتك معى فى هذه الحملة ضد هذه المهازل التى تحدث فى شوارعنا لها قيمتها عندى لأنه بعد الاقتراحات والآراء والاستبيان وعلى فكرة جارى مناقشة اقتراحك بالنسبة للاستبيان وشكرا على التنبيه،سنحاول تطبيقها عمليا فى الحياه العامة وبما اننا من منطقة واحدة سيكون ان شاء الله لك دور كبير فى الخطوات العملية الفالة لهذه الحملة فياريت تساندينى وارسلى لى اقتراحاتك وآرائك ويا ريت تصميم شعار لهذه الحملة، وعايزين نعمل حاجةاختك :طيور الجنة

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اختي الحبيبة طيور الجنة اشكرك جدا علي ردك علي مشاركتي و انا سعيدة ان حملة زي دي تيجي من بنت من بنات محافظة البحيرة .. بالنسبة لتصميم شعار الحملة انا حفكر فيه ان شاء الله .. علي فكرة و انا بكتب المشاركة الان جه في بالي تصميم كاركتوري بنت محجبة و لبسها فضفاض و تحته شعار " امرأة تصنع رجال " ايه رأيك في التصميم دة عموما انا حفكر و اشوف شعار تاني . اما انا رأيي ان افضل شكل للحملة هو تبرع مجموعة من الشباب انها تمشي في الشوارع و في ايدها شعار الحملة بدون متتكلم مع حد . بديهي جدا ان البنات بيلبسوا كدة للفت الانظار طيب لما يحسوا ان الشباب اللي عاوزين يلفتوا انظارهم متوليين حملة ضد الملابس دي و رافضينها اكيد دة حيسيب صدي جامد عندهم.
انا في انتظار رأيك ورأي استاذ جمال و ان شاء الله نتواصل مع بعض اكتر

----------


## طيور الجنة

> اختي الحبيبة طيور الجنة اشكرك جدا علي ردك علي مشاركتي و انا سعيدة ان حملة زي دي تيجي من بنت من بنات محافظة البحيرة .. بالنسبة لتصميم شعار الحملة انا حفكر فيه ان شاء الله .. علي فكرة و انا بكتب المشاركة الان جه في بالي تصميم كاركتوري بنت محجبة و لبسها فضفاض و تحته شعار " امرأة تصنع رجال " ايه رأيك في التصميم دة عموما انا حفكر و اشوف شعار تاني . اما انا رأيي ان افضل شكل للحملة هو تبرع مجموعة من الشباب انها تمشي في الشوارع و في ايدها شعار الحملة بدون متتكلم مع حد . بديهي جدا ان البنات بيلبسوا كدة للفت الانظار طيب لما يحسوا ان الشباب اللي عاوزين يلفتوا انظارهم متوليين حملة ضد الملابس دي و رافضينها اكيد دة حيسيب صدي جامد عندهم.
> انا في انتظار رأيك ورأي استاذ جمال و ان شاء الله نتواصل مع بعض اكتر


اختى العزيزة شيماء (أم الشهيد) شكرا على متابعتك لموضوعى و للحق اقول لقد بعثت الروح من جديد فى هذا الموضوع الهام لأقصى درجة , و الذى يزيدنى سعادة انك جئت بأفكار جديدة , فالشعار انا اطلبة من اول الكتابة لموضوعى و لكن لم يصلنى الا شعار واحد , و كثير قالوا انة لا اهمية لهذا الشعار , و انت بفكرتك الثانية و هو تبرع بعض الشباب لحمل شعار الحملة و المشى بالشوارع , فقد اثبتى اهمية كلامى على الشعار , و يجب ان يكون شعار ملفت للأنظار و لا ينفر الناس من الحملة , و ممكن ان نستخدم هذا الشعار كملصقات فى كل مكان , نحن الأن فى طور التجهيز و الأعداد و عاوزين يكون الاعداد صح علشان الحملة الحقيقية تكون صح , و انا سعيده جدا و ما تعرفيش مقدار سعادتى قد ايه  لما بنت محافظتى بتشاركنى و عندها افكار حلوة زى دى , على فكرة الشعار اللى اقترحتية حلو بس عاوزين نشوف اكثر من شعار و بعدين نقرر مين احسن , و انا حاسة يا بنت محافظتى انك سيكون لك دور فعال فى هذة الحملة .

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اهلا طيور الجنة انا و الله اللي سعيدة اكتر بيكي بجد
طيب انا عندي فكرة حلوة اوي اي شعار لازم يكون في فكرة رئيسية بيناقشها بس الفكرة دي وراها افكار تانية تعالي نقطر بالكتابة ايه كل الافكار اللي عاوزين نناقشها و ازاي نطلعها في شكل شعار مرسوم و بعدين هل الحملة دي من اجل الحجاب و لا الزي المحتشم حتي لغير المحجبات زي اخواتنا المسيحيات مثلا تعلي نفكر بشكل منظم و نحط افكارنا كلها في نقاط ساعتها التفكير في الشعار حيكون سهل جدا و ممكن بعد كدة نعرض الموضوع علي اي جمعية دينية و عموما انا ليا علاقة ؤبصناع الحياة في دمنهور جايز لو وصلنا لحاجة و عرضنا عليهم الفكرة يوافقوا.
في انتظار ردك
خالص ودي

----------


## سما الروح

السلام عليكم

كيفك يا طيورالجنة 

أنا أسفة على أنقطاعي بس كان لضروف 

انقطعت عن الموضوع لفترى

على شان كذا ما بعرف تطورات الموضوع 

ممكن ترسليلي تطورات الموضوع كامل

 ::no2::  لوسمحتي وأسفه لو بتعبك معايى

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله
والله ديننا الحنيف لم يترك امرا من الامور الا وضع لها المعايير الاخلاقيه التى تليق بحرمه الانسان
واظهار المراه لمفاتنها امام كل من هب ودب لا يلقى بيها فقط فى التهلكه بل وكل من ينظر اليها او يطمع فيها
وكما ورد فى القران الكريم(احسب الناس ان يقولوا امنا وهم لا يفتنون)
فيا كل ام اتقى الله فى بناتك
ويا كل اب اتقى الله فى عرضك
ويا كل شاب غض بصرك قدر ما استطعت ماهو هنقول ايه هنحط النار جمب البنزين ونقول بلاش تولع
الله يهدينا جميعا لما يحب ويرضى
ويسترنا ويستر كل بنات المسلمين
امين

----------


## طيور الجنة

> اهلا طيور الجنة انا و الله اللي سعيدة اكتر بيكي بجد
> طيب انا عندي فكرة حلوة اوي اي شعار لازم يكون في فكرة رئيسية بيناقشها بس الفكرة دي وراها افكار تانية تعالي نقطر بالكتابة ايه كل الافكار اللي عاوزين نناقشها و ازاي نطلعها في شكل شعار مرسوم و بعدين هل الحملة دي من اجل الحجاب و لا الزي المحتشم حتي لغير المحجبات زي اخواتنا المسيحيات مثلا تعلي نفكر بشكل منظم و نحط افكارنا كلها في نقاط ساعتها التفكير في الشعار حيكون سهل جدا و ممكن بعد كدة نعرض الموضوع علي اي جمعية دينية و عموما انا ليا علاقة ؤبصناع الحياة في دمنهور جايز لو وصلنا لحاجة و عرضنا عليهم الفكرة يوافقوا.
> في انتظار ردك
> خالص ودي


الأخت الحبيبة شيماء (ام الشهيد) تزداد سعادتى كل مرة تدخلى فيها موضوعى و تزداد اكثر كل ما كتبت لك رأى , و احنا بنتكلم عن ثلاث مواضيع 1- الملابس المثيرة التى ترتديها البنات فى الشوراع ,2- عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات و قمصان النوم (اللانجيرى ) علانية فى فاترينات المحلات .  3- موضوع تحرش الولاد بالبنات و العكس . كل هذة النقاط يدخل تحت اطار ( الحياء و العفة) , يعنى احنا عاوزين شعار واحد يضم  الثلاث مواضيع , و هذا افضل , او شعار لكل موضوع ,  و الحملة دية للزى المحتشم المحترم الذى لا يسبب اثارة و فتنة و فساد لإنك لن تستطيعى ان تحجبى كل البنات , فعلى الأقل البنت اللى مش حاتتحجب تلبس لبس محترم غير مثير للغرائز و الفتنة و لا الفساد فى الأرض . و احنا نسعد بالمساعدة من اى طرف كان طالما بيساهم معنا لتحقيق هدفنا و إرضاء الله سبحانة و تعالى , بس عاوزين الأول نعمل قاعدة بيانات و اسس صلبة علشان لما نتكلم نتكلم بقوة , و شكرا على افكارك الجميلة اختى شيماء .

----------


## طيور الجنة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيفك يا طيورالجنة 
> 
> أنا أسفة على أنقطاعي بس كان لضروف 
> 
> انقطعت عن الموضوع لفترى
> 
> على شان كذا ما بعرف تطورات الموضوع 
> ...


مرحبا بك مرة اخرى الأخت العزيزة سما الروح , و ان شاء الله تكون الظروف اللى بعدتك عنى عدت على خير و تكونى فى افضل حال . بالنسبة للموضوع بتاعى ماشى كويس و الحمد لله و انت لو قرأت الموضوع من الأول للأخر ستعرفى اننا دخلنا فى المرحلة الثانية وهو الجزء العملى و الخطوات العملية التى تخدم الموضوع من شعار و عمل استبيان لنشر الفكرة و اخذ اراء المحيطين بنا و عمل النسب و الأحصائيات اللازمةو ياريت تشتركى معانا فى المرحلة الثانية و منتظرة منك اقتراحاتك العملية التى تدفعنا الى الأمام.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اختي الحبيبة طيور الجنة اشكرك جدا علي ردك علي مشاركتي و انا سعيدة ان حملة زي دي تيجي من بنت من بنات محافظة البحيرة .. بالنسبة لتصميم شعار الحملة انا حفكر فيه ان شاء الله .. علي فكرة و انا بكتب المشاركة الان جه في بالي تصميم كاركتوري بنت محجبة و لبسها فضفاض و تحته شعار " امرأة تصنع رجال " ايه رأيك في التصميم دة عموما انا حفكر و اشوف شعار تاني . اما انا رأيي ان افضل شكل للحملة هو تبرع مجموعة من الشباب انها تمشي في الشوارع و في ايدها شعار الحملة بدون متتكلم مع حد . بديهي جدا ان البنات بيلبسوا كدة للفت الانظار طيب لما يحسوا ان الشباب اللي عاوزين يلفتوا انظارهم متوليين حملة ضد الملابس دي و رافضينها اكيد دة حيسيب صدي جامد عندهم.
> انا في انتظار رأيك ورأي استاذ جمال و ان شاء الله نتواصل مع بعض اكتر


*أكيد الشرطة ستفض مسيرة* 
*هذه المجموعة من الشباب*
*ومش بعيد أن يتهموا هؤلاء الشباب* 
*بالإنتماء إلى الجماعة المحظورة*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *أكيد الشرطة ستفض مسيرة* 
> *هذه المجموعة من الشباب*
> *ومش بعيد أن يتهموا هؤلاء الشباب* 
> *بالإنتماء إلى الجماعة المحظورة*


الأخ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى , اريد منك ان تكون مثل الوالد او الأخ الأكبر علشان ماكبركش و تعطينا من خبرتك و نصائحك , و لكنى فوجئت تقول على رأى ذكرتة ام الشهيد , الشرطه ستفض المسيرة و الجماعه المحظورة , كنت اتمنى ان تقول لنا هل رأيها كويس و لا لأ , و اذا كان كويس ننفذه ازاى يعنى مثلا تنصحنا نأخذ اذن من الأمن قبل عمل هذة الأفكار مثلا   , او نصائح اخرى , نريد افكار مش تثبيط للهمم. و شكرا

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اختي الغالية الحبيبة  طيور الجنة
انا لم انسي الموضوع اختي الحبيبة و لكني غبت عن المنتدي لفترة و ها انا اعود و ارجو الا تغضبي مما قاله استاذي دكتور جمال لانه حقيقي و ممكن ان يتسبب في مشكلة لهؤلاء الشباب لان الموضوع سيؤخذ من وجهة نظر سياسية بان هؤلاء من الاخوان و يريدون ان ينشروا افكارهم لذا فهناك حلين الاول ان تكون الحملة علي الانترنت فقط و لكنها ستنتشر في المنتديات و المجموعات البريدية و الفيس بوك و الثاني هو ان يتواجد داعية ديني موثوق به يرعي الحملة او حتي احدي المؤسسات الموثوق بها و اذا سلكنا هذا المسلك سنضطر لمحاولة الاتصال بمجموعة دعاه او بصناع الحياة او باي جهة يمكن ان تقبل رعاية الحملة, اختي الحبيبة ان ظهور الحملة و خروجها للنور ثم نجاحها باذن الله يحتاج لصبر و تروي و تجنب الصدامات مع الاخرين حتي لا تكون الحملة سببا للمشاكل.
اختي الحبيبة طيور الجنة اشكرك جدا لتواصلك معي و اتمني لقاءك بشكل شخصي.
خالص ودي

----------


## الشهاب احمد

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير من هذا العنوان ابدأ كلامى  عايزين رأيكم بصراحة فى موضوع يهم الجميع(الملابس المثيرة للبنات فى الشوارع) ....... 
ما فهمته ان الحمله فى مصر ولمصر ولكنى عندما قرأت المشاركات من الاخوة الافاضل ظننت اننى على موقع اسلام اون لاين او انصار السنة فى حين نسى المشاركين اننا فى بلد يعيش فيه المسلم والمسيحى على حد سواء فكيف بالله عليكم نستشهد بالقرءان والسنة فهل يعقل ان اذهب الى مسيحى واقول له قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف فمما قرأت فهمت ان الحمله عامه والهدف واحد وهو اللبس الفاضح او العرى بشكل عام فيجب ان تكون حمله فكريه لا دينيه 
واسجل ايضا اعتراضى على الحمله المقترحه فنحن نعالج العرض لا المرض فالحمله يجب ان تكون عن العودة الى الاخلاق 
فالازمه الحقيقية ليست فى الضيق والواسع هذا انعكاس لانهدام القيم بشكل عام واقترح ان يكون شعار الحملة معا لبناء الاخلاق مسلم ومسيحى فالاخلاق لا يختلف عليها اثنان ......... ويوجد ما يسمى بفقه الاولويات فهل الاولى ان اعالج العرض ام المرض وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## طيور الجنة

> اختي الغالية الحبيبة  طيور الجنة
> انا لم انسي الموضوع اختي الحبيبة و لكني غبت عن المنتدي لفترة و ها انا اعود و ارجو الا تغضبي مما قاله استاذي دكتور جمال لانه حقيقي و ممكن ان يتسبب في مشكلة لهؤلاء الشباب لان الموضوع سيؤخذ من وجهة نظر سياسية بان هؤلاء من الاخوان و يريدون ان ينشروا افكارهم لذا فهناك حلين الاول ان تكون الحملة علي الانترنت فقط و لكنها ستنتشر في المنتديات و المجموعات البريدية و الفيس بوك و الثاني هو ان يتواجد داعية ديني موثوق به يرعي الحملة او حتي احدي المؤسسات الموثوق بها و اذا سلكنا هذا المسلك سنضطر لمحاولة الاتصال بمجموعة دعاه او بصناع الحياة او باي جهة يمكن ان تقبل رعاية الحملة, اختي الحبيبة ان ظهور الحملة و خروجها للنور ثم نجاحها باذن الله يحتاج لصبر و تروي و تجنب الصدامات مع الاخرين حتي لا تكون الحملة سببا للمشاكل.
> اختي الحبيبة طيور الجنة اشكرك جدا لتواصلك معي و اتمني لقاءك بشكل شخصي.
> خالص ودي


الأخت الحبيبة شيماء (ام الشهيد) اهلا بك من جديد و انا سعيدة بردودك , و فعلا لا نريد صدامات  و لا مشاكل  و لكنها نصيحة و موعظة حسنة , و تفكيرك سليم جدا بالنسبة لأرتباط الحملة بهيئه معينه و يحضرها استاذة كبار و دعاة كبار , على فكرة علشان تعرفى احنا بنجهز استبيان عبارة عن مجموعة من الأسئلة و ستنزل بإسم هيئه معينة فصبرا و سنعرفى كل شئ , و سنتقابل  قريبا ان شاء اللة, و عاوزة رأيك فى المواقف دية.

----------


## هرم

الاخوات والاخوة الافاضل 
أحببت الحوار بينكم من البداية ولهذا السبب قلت اشترك فى هذا المنتدى لأنى وجدت هنا حوار وعقول ...
 بداية اسمحوا لى ازعجكم برأى 
 اولا : هذه الحملة لابد وان تستهدف رب الاسرة او ولى امر البنت 
ثانيا : مع انى مسلم واعتز بدينى ولكن افضل ابعاد الاسلام عن مناقشة مثل هذه الحملة ( مثلما تفعل مع كافر فلا يعقل ان تقول له القرآن قال كذا ... وهو اصلا غير مؤمن بالقرآن )
ثالثا : لا تنكر ابدا ان الملابس حرية شخصية أن لم تحرض على فسق ..... بمعنى هل ممكن ترفع قضية على راقصة لأنها تتعرى فى مكان عام ؟ أم ستتركها هكذا وتبتعد 
رابعا : شوف برامج ومسلسلات تلفزيون الدولة ..... عندما تشاهد مسلسل يتعاطف مع الزوجة الخائنة ويعرض العشيق الجميل المهندم النشيط  وهداياه ويعرض الزوج المبهدل وكسله ووشه الوحش ورائحته الوحشة .... يعنى بيقول لأى زوجة خونى أن كان زوجك هكذا .... هل ممكن ترفع قضية على هذا المسلسل وتقول انه بيحرض على الفسق والفجور ...
خامسا : هل ممكن ان تحارب صمت الازهر على كل هذا الفجور .
سادسا : خطبة كل جمعة فى المساجد هل هى تعلم الناس الاسلام حقا أم اصبحت كلها حكايات عن الاوائل حتى اصبح المسلم ناسى تعاليم دينه .
بصراحة هناك الكثير والكثير ...... اكتفى بذلك..... لأنى ازعجتكم ....
 اقترح شعاركم ....
 من رأى منكم منكرا.... 
 الجميع لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يتكلم عن الحق ..... حتى أئمة المساجد

----------


## سما الروح

السلم عليكم

تحياتي

الموضوع تطور بشكل رائع 

بس هل في خطة ممك يمشي عاليها

الكل علشان يكون بشك منظم

والسلام عليكم
 :Wacko:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
الاخت الحبيبة / طيور الجنة
اشكرك جدا و انا معك اختي الحبيبة في اي خطوة تخطينها و اعذريني علي غيابي عن الموضوع و لكن احيانا يكون الانترنت غير متاح و يمكنني التواصل مع المؤسسة التي ترعي الحملة اذا وددتي ذلك .. اما عن الرسوم الكاركاتورية سبق و ان رأيتها في موقع الاستاذ عمرو خالد , طبعا شئ مؤسف و كما قال الاخ الفاضل هرم ان الحملة يجب ان تستوجب ايضا اولياء الامور و تبصرهم بالاخطار الي تنتظر بناتهم خارج باب البيت اذا كانت ممن لا يراعين الله في زيهن و ان يوما ما شيئا من الضرر سيلحق بها و بهم.
اخي الفاضل هرم اعبتني وجهة نظرك , جزاك الله كل خير
خالص ودي ..

----------


## هرم

الفاضلة / أم الشهيد 
أذا كان لأسمك صلة بأستشهاد ابنك فأنى انحنى الك احتراما وتقديرا ولكل ام عربية صار لها شفيع بالجنة .... وصدقينى اسعدنى جدا دعائك لى ( جزاك الله كل خير ) يا ستى الفاضلة ... وكأن الجنة فتحت وخرجتى منها بيننا ...واسعدنى بأن تكون بيننا من هى من أهل الجنة ... ووعد الله حق ... ورضى الله عنك فمنحك هذا الوسام فى الدنيا ... والجنة فى الاخرة .... وما عند الله خير وأبقى .
 وبصراحة كلام حضرتك شجعنى أن استكمل وأواصل معك ما بقى لى من رأى ..
 تعالى ستى الى قول الله تعالى 
( زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاء وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ ) ...آل عمران 
فقد عدّ اللَّه النساء في أول مراتب الشهوات التي وضعها زينة ، فالمرأة في حياة الإنسان أخطر ابتلاء دنيوي على الإطلاق . إن الفاطر الحكيم جل جلاله أقام فطرة المرأة على أسس نفسية جعلت منها مطلوبة أكثر من أن تكون طالبة ، فهي مهما استشعرت إلحاحًا غريزيًّا في كيانها تظل ميالة - بدافع من عوامل نفسية أصيلة لديها - إلى أن تتحصن بمركز الانتظار والاستعلاء ، وأن تفرض على الرجل ظروفًا وأسبابًا تجعله يلح في طلبها والسعي وراءها ، وبذلك تكون المرأة فتنة للرجل أكثر من أن يكون الرجل فتنة للمرأة . ثم تأتى الايات 
( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلاَ مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلاَلاً مُّبِينًا ) [ الأحزاب : 36 ] . وذلك أنه إذا حكم اللَّه ورسوله بشيء ، فليس لأحد مخالفته ، ولا اختيار لأحد هنا ، ولا رأي ، ولا قول ... بل سمعنا واطعنا .... اذا كنا مؤمنين ومسلمين ... اذا كنا غير ذلك ... فهناك كلام آخر ..
( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلاَبِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلاَ يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا ) [الأحزاب: 59].
إن عفة الفتاة حقيقة كامنة في ذاتها ، وليست غطاء يلقى ويسدل على جسمها فما كان للثياب أن تنسج لصاحبها عفة مفقودة ، ولا أن تخلق له استقامة معدومة ، ورب فاجرة سترت فجورها بمظهر سترها . ولكن من هذا الذي زعم أن اللَّه إنما شرع الحجاب لجسم المرأة ليخلق الطهارة في نفسها أو العفة في أخلاقها ؟
ومن هذا الذي زعم أن الحجاب إنما شرعه اللَّه ليكون إعلانًا بأن كل من لم تلتزمه فهي فاجرة . إن اللَّه جل جلاله إنما فرض الحجاب على المرأة محافظة على عفة الرجال الذين تقع أبصارهم عليها ، لا حفاظًا على عفتها من الأعين التي تراها !..وهناك من يرى إن الفتاة التي تحبس نفسها عن الناس من وراء الحجاب ، إنما تحرم بذلك شبابها بل حياتها من سعادة الزواج ، فالشاب إنما يقبل على الفتاة التي يعجب بها ، وإنما يعجبه منها جمالها وما يتصل به من مظاهر انثوية وجسدية وكيف يتهيأ له ذلك إذا كانت تأبى إلا أن تحبس نفسها ، وراء سور البرقع والحجاب ؟.وهذا كلام مخادع وضلال حيث نسبة الإقبال على الأسر والفتيات المحافظات للزواج منهن أكثر بما يقارب الضعف ، من الإقبال على الأسر المتحررة . والشباب فى مجتمعنا صنفين :
الصنف الأول : متدين في الجملة ، فهو متقيد بآداب الإسلام ومعظم أحكامه ولا سيما الاجتماعية منها والبارزة فإنه لا يطمئن لفتاة ستصبح أُمًا لأولاده إلا إذا رأى طابع الدين والستر جليًّا وأصيلاً في حياتها . 
الصنف الثاني : بعيد عن  الدين وأحكامه ، فهو لا يـبالي أن يمتع نفسه بحظوظ الدنيا كلما تسنى له ذلك ، لا فرق بـين أن ينالها من حلال أو حرام ! فإذا فقد الدين فإن الرجل والمرأة يلتقيان على مائدة تكون المرأة دائمًا هي الطرف المغلوب فيها !.
 آسف فى الاطالة عليكم

----------


## طيور الجنة

> الاخوات والاخوة الافاضل 
> أحببت الحوار بينكم من البداية ولهذا السبب قلت اشترك فى هذا المنتدى لأنى وجدت هنا حوار وعقول ...
>  بداية اسمحوا لى ازعجكم برأى 
>  اولا : هذه الحملة لابد وان تستهدف رب الاسرة او ولى امر البنت 
> ثانيا : مع انى مسلم واعتز بدينى ولكن افضل ابعاد الاسلام عن مناقشة مثل هذه الحملة ( مثلما تفعل مع كافر فلا يعقل ان تقول له القرآن قال كذا ... وهو اصلا غير مؤمن بالقرآن )
> ثالثا : لا تنكر ابدا ان الملابس حرية شخصية أن لم تحرض على فسق ..... بمعنى هل ممكن ترفع قضية على راقصة لأنها تتعرى فى مكان عام ؟ أم ستتركها هكذا وتبتعد 
> رابعا : شوف برامج ومسلسلات تلفزيون الدولة ..... عندما تشاهد مسلسل يتعاطف مع الزوجة الخائنة ويعرض العشيق الجميل المهندم النشيط  وهداياه ويعرض الزوج المبهدل وكسله ووشه الوحش ورائحته الوحشة .... يعنى بيقول لأى زوجة خونى أن كان زوجك هكذا .... هل ممكن ترفع قضية على هذا المسلسل وتقول انه بيحرض على الفسق والفجور ...
> خامسا : هل ممكن ان تحارب صمت الازهر على كل هذا الفجور .
> سادسا : خطبة كل جمعة فى المساجد هل هى تعلم الناس الاسلام حقا أم اصبحت كلها حكايات عن الاوائل حتى اصبح المسلم ناسى تعاليم دينه .
> ...


العضو الفاضل (هرم )   سعدت بمشاركتك و فعلا انت صاحب فكر مميز و مرتب ترتيب تسلسلى منطقى , و احب ان اقول لك :- اولا هذه الحملة ستكون موجهه للجميع لأن الجميع مسئول حتى لو مش مسئولية مباشرة .
ثانيا :- فعلا كلامك صح و احنا فعلا بعدنا الإسلام عن الموضوع و الذكر الصريح للحجاب او ما شابة , بل ستكون حمله للإحترام و عدم الإثارة و الإلتزام بالتقاليد و الدين (اى دين لأن جميع الأديان ترفض هذة المهزلة التى تحدث فى شوارعنا ).
ثالثا_بلاش نتكلم على موضع ممكن ترفع قضية فى مثل الأمور التى تتكلم عنها ,. و الملابس حرية شخصيه و( لكن انت حر ما لم  لم تضر).
رابعا :- كلامك سليم على برامج و مسلسلات التلفزيون و لكن ايدك بها ريموت غير القناة كما تشاء.
خامسا :-  صمت الأزهر محير فعلا , و لكننا لن نحارب احدا و انما هى النصيحة و الموعظه الحسنة , ففى الأية ( و ما رميت اذ رميت و لكن اللة رمى ) .
سادسا:- دى بقى انت جيت على الوجيعه, فعلا خطب الجمعه و ائمه المساجد بقو مشكلة , انا فى رأى ائمه المساجد الأن يميتون الدين فى قلوب الناس بعدم تكلمهم عن الواقع و مشاكل الناس فى العصر الحالى و إصرارهم على الحديث عن الصحابه و الأوائل و قصص الأنبياء فقط , يعنى عايشين فى وادى و الناس فى وادى اخر , و ربنا يهديهم .
بالنسبه للشعار (من رأى منكم منكرا ) فأنا فى رأى انة جميل بس  بلاش الشعار دة , لأن اللى حايقرأة سيكمل الحديث و انت تعرف بقيته و سيقولون دول عاوزين يغيروا باليد و كلام كبير ثانى , بينما احنا بعيد كل البعد عن هذة الأفكار , فلنفكر فى شعار اخر .
ياريت كمان تفكر معانا فى تصميم شعار او لوجو يصلح لموضوع ملابس البنات فى الشوارع , و عرض ملابس اللانجيرى علانية فى فترينات المحلات , وبالتالى تكون احد اسباب التحرش فى الشوارع.
 و مفيش اى ازعاج من كلامك معانا و ياريت تزعجنا كثير جدا اذا كنت تسمى مشاركاتك ازعاج , و شكرا

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اهلا طيور الجنة وحشتيني يا بنتي .. الاول في حاجة مهمة اوضحها للاخ الكريم هرم .. اخي الفاضل اشكرك علي اطرائك بس انا معنديش و لاد استشهدوا و لا حاجة .. الاسم ينم عن امنية تمنيتها .. و ان شاء الله ارجع للرد علي مشاركتك ..
دة مرور سريع و ان شاء الله ارجع الموضوع تاني عشان في فكرة جديدة عندي ..
خالص ودي

----------


## الطنبور

الذنب على الاب قبل الام

زمان كان الاب له كلمة فى البيت ايام سى السيد

اليوم الاولاد بيتحكموا فى الامهات 

والامهات بيتحكموا فى الاباء

اليوم البنت عرفت الحرية المزيفة ولبست ملابس

الغش والخداع

انتم لسة شفتوا حاجهظظظ

----------


## هرم

*الاخوة والاخوات
 ارجو ان لا اكون خرجت عن فكرة الموضوع اذا اقترحت تطوير هذه الحملة لعمل دعوة الي سن تشريع بجريمة " الحض علي الفجور"..
 أم أن هذا يحتاج الى موافقة أمريكا وأسرائيل*

----------


## بنت غزه

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم0بصراحه هذا موضوع مهم مهم  جدا بالنسبه للجميع0 هو اكبرمن كلمه مهم هو اصبح وباء يتفشى فى انحاء هذه الامه الاسلاميه وهى باسم اسلاميه اصبحتا نحن نحمل هويه مسلم  ولا نطبق اى شيء من تعاليم ديننا0نحن كنساء كرمنا الاسلام واحتمنا  00000لكننا نحن لم نحترم انفسنا ولم نصون اجسادنا الماه اصبحت الان كالجاريه لكن على طيقتنا العصريه 0 اذا المراه لم تحترم نفسها بلبسها ويكون محتشم من يحترمها وشكرا00

----------


## بنت غزه

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم0بصراحه هذا موضوع مهم مهم  جدا بالنسبه للجميع0 هو اكبرمن كلمه مهم هو اصبح وباء يتفشى فى انحاء هذه الامه الاسلاميه وهى باسم اسلاميه اصبحتا نحن نحمل هويه مسلم  ولا نطبق اى شيء من تعاليم ديننا0نحن كنساء كرمنا الاسلام واحترمنا   00000لكننا نحن لم نحترم انفسنا ولم نصون اجسادنا  المرأه  كالجاريه    لكن على طريقتناالعصريه 0 اذا المراه لم تحترم نفسها بلبسها ويكون محتشم من يحترمها وشكرا00

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*حملة فى نيجيريا لمناهضة الملابس الفاضحة*

* كتب*   أبوجا - أ.ش.أ    ٣٠/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٨
منظمات العمل الأهلى المدافعة عن الثقافة الإسلامية فى نيجيريا طالبت أعضاء البرلمان الوطنى النيجيرى بسن تشريع يحظر ارتداء النيجيريات للملابس الغربية المثيرة عند إرتيادهن الأماكن العامة وأماكن العمل فى جميع أنحاء الدولة. 
وأوضح نشطاء هذه المنظمات أن الملابس الجادة والوقورة هى المفضلة للارتداء فى أماكن العمل أما الملابس المثيرة للغرائز فإنها «مدعاة للابتزاز والفساد وتحرضيًا للمراهقين على جرائم الاغتصاب والتحرش».

----------


## mostafa saft

جزاك الله خيرا وهذه بعض الافكار 1ـ عودة مادة التربية الدينية فى المدارس والجامعات2 ـيجب لمن يتقدم للتدريس ان يكون ملم بالدين ويمر على لجان تفحصه  من حفظ بعض السور الكريمة وعدد معين من الاحاديث  3ـ  الدعوة للزواج بأقل التكاليف والتأسى بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  4ـ  الاعلام القدوة المفروضة علينا ـ فى الافلام ـفى المزيعات . والمتفرنجين(اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا    فشيمةأهل البيت كلهم الرقص ) 5 ـ فصل المواصلات  رجال ونساء  وكذلك المدددارس بعد المرحلة الابتدائية  6ـ الاحاديث الشريفة يجب ان توضع فى الصحافة والاعلام والتلفزيون مثل صور القيادات أو مثل الاعلانات    9 ـ المرأة هدية الرحمن للانسان ويجب أن نصونها  ويجب أن تعرف أنها ستر لأبويها من النيران اذا أحسن تربيتها  .  ولنا مشاركة (هبــــــــــــــــوا) نقد لكل فئة ومنها  (يابنات اليوم كفوا ماأعد اللبس بعلا   بل تجيدوا فى المحزق والملزق ياصبايا) وسنوافيكم بأرخرى عنوانها بنت الجيران ان شاء الله  ونشكركم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أختى طيور الجنه جزاكى الله خيرا على مجهودك
أنا معاكى 
وشعارك بجد كويس جدا 
متهيألى هو الأنسب للحمله

----------


## algerino

موضوع رائع و نتمنى ان تستفيد منه بنات العالم العربي 
كل ما في الامر هو ان نلتزم و نمشي مع الملتزمين و كفانا من الاختلاط 
و لنحاول ان ننصح الكاسيات العاريات نصحا بدليل شافي الا و هو القران و الاحسن من هذا كله ان ننزع فكرة الايمان في القلب التي روجها من ارادو الشر لامتنا و نحن الان ندفع ثمن انصياع قتياتنا لهذا الشعار فاصبحن لا يبالين بمظهرهن و يقلن ايماننا قوي و هو في قلوبنا
اما الكارثة الكبرى فهي شبابنا العربي الذي اصبح يقلد الشباب الكافر فاصبح هو الاخر يمشي بسراويل مثقوبة و ممزقة و ما يثير الذهول هو ان الشاب اصبح يضع السروال في ادنى مستوياته مما يجعله لا يستر"""دبره""" لتتضح ملابسه الداخلية 
و اما الكارثة الاهم من هذا هو كثرة الرجال الذين يميلون الى صفات الفتيات و العياذ بالله
و اما نحن فيجب ان ندعو لانفسنا بالصلاح و الثبات على الاسلام و بحذافره و ان ندعو ايضا للكاسيات العاريات و الشباب الضائع 
نسال الله العفو و العافية و المعافاة الدائمة في الدين و الدنيا و الاخرة 
اللهم اعز الاسلام

----------


## tonedom

اخواني الاعزاء الموضوع في غاية الاهمية لانه لو تمعنا وفتشنا عن سبب تفشي الفساد في العصر الحالي لوجدنا ان عري الفتيات سبب من الاسباب الرئيسية . 
لانه وببساطة لو تصورنا العالم بدون العري لوجدنا ان 
الزنا سوف يختفي
والاقبال على الزواج اصبح ميسورا وبالتالي الاستقرار للاسرة وبالتالي الجيل الجديد يتربي صالحا 
يختفي الزواج العرفي لان الزواج العرفي نتيجة عزوف الرجال او النساء عن الزواج الشرعي لانه لا مسئولية عن اسرة وانما متعة فهو بالتالي زنا 
تختفي العادة السرية التي اصبحت بين الشباب منتشرة والتي تؤدي الى الامراض فيما بعض من ضعف نظر وهوان الجسد مما يؤدي الى اشياء اخطر والعياذ بالله .
لن نستمع الى قضايا الاغتصاب وما الى ذلك .
سوف يقل تعاطي المخدرات بنسبة كبيرة لان معظم اسباب تعاطي المخدرات الجنس والاغواء 
يقل جدا شرب الخمر لان الخمر في الغالب الاعم لايشرب الا في حضرة الحريم الـ ....
تتحترم المرأة ويصبح لها شأنا ذا قيمة كبيرة في المجتمع اكبر مما هي عليه الان بكثير ويصبح كلامها ذا ثقة اكبر في المجتمع .
تنتهي ظاهرة الشيشة في المقاهي الكابلز.
وغير ذلك الكثير لان الواقع اكبر من ان يحصى في كلمة او ندوة .
والمهم ان االناتج النهائي 99% من النشأ الجديد ذا وعي ديني كبير صالح .
اذا في الحقيقة ان المرأة االعارية حتى ولو بالقليل من لحمها عليه العبئء الثقيل جدا في فساد المجتمع 
ولكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ان تتصوروا الحياة بدون عري النساء.

والله اسال ان يهدى بناتنا ونسائنا واخواتنا لان الحساب كبير ثقيل لا يتحمله احد.

اللهم هون علينا الحساب واجعل حسناتنا كالجبال يوم العرض عليك .

----------


## محمود عوده

المستور شديد الاشتياق للرئيه اما بالنسبه للملابس الضيقه هي فايرس شديد الانتشار لا يمكن قتله الا بقوانين صارمه من الحكومات العربيه

----------


## tonedom

> المستور شديد الاشتياق للرئيه اما بالنسبه للملابس الضيقه هي فايرس شديد الانتشار لا يمكن قتله الا بقوانين صارمه من الحكومات العربيه


عزيزي محمود عودة ارجوا في هذا المقام ان لانذكر القوانين في حضرة الشريعة الاسلامية التي هي فوق اي قانون وضعي والتي اصلا هي موافقة للفطرة البشرية السليمة 
اذ ان القانون يمكن تجاوزه او الدخول في ثغرات وبالتالي اذا وضع القانون في هذا الشأن فسوف لن تجد اي فتاة ترتدي ثوب العفاف الا لاجل القانون وبالتالي فمن السهل عليها ان تجد حلا لخلع الملابس التي تسترها  ضاربة شريعة ربها عرض الحائط وهذا الذي لا نريده فمن المهم ان تقتنع الفتاة بالسؤال الذي يقول لماذا شرع ربنا هذا الحجاب او هذا الستر ايا كان نوعه فالاجابة على هذا السؤال ليست اجابة واحدة وانما في صفحات.
اعذرني اخي ان كنت قد اطلت عليك ولكني احببت ان اضيف ملحوظة مهمة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حملة فى نيجيريا لمناهضة الملابس الفاضحة*
> 
> *كتب* أبوجا - أ.ش.أ ٣٠/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٨
> منظمات العمل الأهلى المدافعة عن الثقافة الإسلامية فى نيجيريا طالبت أعضاء البرلمان الوطنى النيجيرى بسن تشريع يحظر ارتداء النيجيريات للملابس الغربية المثيرة عند إرتيادهن الأماكن العامة وأماكن العمل فى جميع أنحاء الدولة. 
> وأوضح نشطاء هذه المنظمات أن الملابس الجادة والوقورة هى المفضلة للارتداء فى أماكن العمل أما الملابس المثيرة للغرائز فإنها «مدعاة للابتزاز والفساد وتحرضيًا للمراهقين على جرائم الاغتصاب والتحرش».


 
*يا ترى أخبار الحملة إييه؟!*
*أنا  آخر مشاركة لى فى هذا الموضوع كانت فى شهر اكتوبر 2008 !*

----------


## Meda kaBbOo

?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? 


فعـــــــــــــــــلا 

حمله جاءت فى موعدها حمله كنا ننتظرها 

كى ننهض بهذه الامه الى مستواها الاصلــــى

مستوى الدين .. الذى كان دائما بلا درجات بلا اعمال السنه 

فالفتاه المتبرجه فتاه ليس لها وعى دينى او ثقافى انها تعطى نفسها ان تلبس ما 

لبسته غيرها من الاجانب وتقلدها فى كل شئ

وتقول انها الموضه 

؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ 

ارجو ان تأخدوا شعارى هذه من ضمن هذه الحمله التى 

وسعت ارجاء العالم العربى وليس فى مصر فقط

: ::(:  الى كل بنت تلبس ما حرم الله إعلمى ان : صمود هذه الامه انه من دينك وحسن عبادتك أعلمى اننا مهما كنا فى نظر اعداء الله جهال لا نعلم شئ نفعل الاشياء ولا نعرف ماهى او فيما تستخدم نفعلها للتباهى بأخر الموضه )::


*************

نداء عاجل الى كل ما يهمه الامر والى بالاخص اى فتاه تريد ان ترفع من رايه الاسلام ودرجاته

الدين امانه فى عنقك والحياه مهما كانت طويله لابد من نهايه لها 

والأسئـــــــــــــــله ::::: المطروح الان على الساحه ؟؟ التى عانينا منها من تقاليد واساليب نتبعها من الغرب

بدل ما نعطى لنفسنا فرصه ان تعلم منهم ما هو الاصح والنافع لنا ولا الضار الخاسف بنا


ماذا يراد بهذه الفتاة المسلمة ، ريحانة الحاضر ، وأم المستقبل ، التي تُعدّ الشعوب ، وتربي الأجيال ؟؟

لماذا يريدون تدمير هؤلاء القوارير ؟؟ 

لماذا يحرصون على انتهاك سترهن ؟؟ 

لماذا يصرون على القضاء على حيائهن ؟؟





وسؤالى لكى انتى ...................

ماهى قدوتك ؟؟





******************

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ارجو ان تأخدوا شعارى هذه من ضمن هذه الحمله التى 
> 
> ******************


 
*???????*
*أين شعارك  ؟؟؟؟*
*لم أرى أى شعار؟؟؟؟!!!*

----------


## Meda kaBbOo

بعتذر دكتور ( نسيت اكتبه )

شعاااااااااارى بسيط ولاكن له معانى كثيره

(خافى ربكى وأعلمى انه يراكى )


وانا معاكم فى اى شئ تطلبونه منى ؟؟!


ولكم كل الود وعبير الورود

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*للأسف أنا فى حالة
إضراب عن المشاركة
فى أى موضوع فى
المنتدى لمدة
أسبوع حتى أعرف
رأسى من رجلى!
*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *يا ترى أخبار الحملة إييه؟!*
> *أنا  آخر مشاركة لى فى هذا الموضوع كانت فى شهر اكتوبر 2008 !*


اسف د.جمال و اسف لكل اعضاء المنتدى العزيز و لكن انا حبيت اكتب اليكم لما يكون اتعمل حاجه جد فى الحمله و فعلا نجحنا فى عمل استبيان كامل لمعرفه اراء الناس حول هذا الموضوع و اشترك فى اعدادة الكثير من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع و اخذ مننا وقت طويل حتى يظهر بهذه الصوره , و نرجوا ان تشاركونا فى الأجابه على هذه الأسئله حتى نتمكن من عمل الأحصاءات اللازمه وذلك للبدء فى عمل المحاضرات الخاصه بهذا الموضوع , وستتم عمل خطوات هذا المشروع بواسطه جمعيه نفسيه  تابعه لوزاره التضامن الأجتماعى  و مشهرة بها و لن اذكر اسمها حتى لا يعتبرة المشرفين على المنتدى انها دعايه , و ستقوم ايضا الجمعيه النفسيه بالتمويل اللازم , و لا نريد منكم الا الدعاء بالنجاح و التوفيق , و الأجابه على هذا الأستبيان و الرد اما على المنتدى او الرسائل الخاصه. فنرجوا المشاركه بجديه  و االله الموفق. و اليكم الأستبيان و برجاء الأنتباة لأخر الأسئله حيث مهم جدا  وضع السن و التاريخ و الوضع الأجتماعى و النوع , و اهميه ذلك دقه الأحصائيات


                                                        دراسة ظاهرة اجتماعية 

استبيان (الحياء و العفة )

1- ما رأيكم في انتشار موضوع الملابس المثيرة للشباب و التي ترتديها البنات في الشوارع؟ ( للجميع) 
* أ- موضوع يستحق النقاش و المواجهة .            * ب- موضوع عادى لا يستحق الاهتمام به .
* جـ - رأى أخر :-    ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................... 

2- هل توافق أن تخرج ابنتك أو أختك أو زوجتك بملابس مثيرة للشباب وتبرز تفاصيل جسدها ؟( للأب والأم والأخ والزوج )
* أ- أوافق.                                       *ب-   لا أوافق.                 * جـ - رأى أخر:- ......................................  

3-هل تقبل الزواج من فتاة ترتدي ملابس مثيرة للشباب وتحدد تفاصيل جسدها؟           ( للرجل )
* أ-  أقبل .                              * ب- لا أقبل.                                * جـ - رأى أخر:- ................................... 

4- ما الأسباب التي تدفع البنات إلي ارتداء مثل هذه الملابس ؟    ( للجميع) 
* أ- الموضة .                                                 * ب-  الزواج. 
* جـ - السطحية والهيافة.                                    * د-  التقليد .      * هـ - رأى أخر:- ......................................

 5-  ما رأيكم في حل مشكلة الملابس المثيرة للشباب و التي ترتديها البنات في ا لشوارع؟ ( للجميع )
* أ-  التوجيه الديني .                                              *ب- فرض قوانين صارمة تمنع ارتداء مثل هذه الملابس.
* جـ - التوجيه التربوي الأسري   * د- عمل موديلات أنيقة وشيك ومحترمة تتمشى مع الأخلاق والدين وتجذب البنات في نفس الوقت
* هـ - رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................

6- لماذا يسمح الأب والأم بنزول ابنتهم إلي الشارع بمثل هذه الملابس الضيقة والمثيرة ؟( للجميع )
* أ-  البحث عن عريس لابنتهم.                                                * ب-  البنات كلهن يرتدين مثل هذه الملابس.
* جـ -  لا يوجد في السوق إلا هذه الملابس .                                 * د- رأى أخر:- ...........................................    

7- أيهم أكثر إثارة في رأيك ؟   ( الشاب )
* أ- ارتداء البنات للملابس المثيرة الضيقة التي تبرز تفاصيل أجسامهم.                                                                         * ب- حركات الجسم المتعمدة من البنات للفت نظر الشباب.               * جـ - رأى أخر :- .............................................

8- ابنتك و هى صغيرة كانت ماهرة بالسباحة و لكن الآن كبرت و أصبحت 16 سنه فهل تقبل كأب أن ترتدى ابنتك المايوه الكاشف لجسدها و تمارس السباحة أمام الناس و تدخل مسابقات و تحضر لتشجعها بعد أن كبرت ؟( للأب والأم)
* أ- ( أوافق ) وابحث عن حل بديل كأيام معينة للسباحة للسيدات فقط أو أى حل أخر مناسب (                                              * ب-   ( لا أوافق )
* جـ - رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................
9- لو كنت أب أو أم بماذا تنصح ابنتك أو أخ بماذا تنصح أختك؟ ( للأب أو الأم أو الأخ )
* أ - إتباع الشرع والدين .                    * ب-  تقليد ملابس المذيعات والممثلات.
* جـ - أن تحضر عريس بلفت أنظار الشباب,  و تشترى لها من الملابس التي تبرز مفاتن جسدها
 و الذي يحقق هذا الهدف .                  * د- رأى أخر :- ...............................................


 10-  إذا تقدم احد الشباب لخطبتك ثم طلب منك الالتزام بالملابس المحترمة التي تتمشى مع الأخلاق و الدين  ؟
*أ- هل توافقين لكى ترضيه فقط .   *ب - هل توافقين لأنك مقتنعة بهذا الكلام وكنت تحتاجين إلى من يشجعك على الملابس المحترمة .
*ج- هل ترفضي وتعتبري هذا تدخل في حريتك الشخصية وأنه ليس له الحق في طلب كهذا .
*د - رأى آخر ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------:

11- هل توافق علي عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات و قمصان النوم( اللانجيري) في فترينات المحلات؟( الجميع)
* أ- أوافق .                                      *ب-  لا أوافق.                 * ج- رأى أخر:- .....................................    

 12- هل توافقن علي الشراء من المحلات التي تعرض هذه الملابس علانية ؟( للفتيات والسيدات)       
* أ-  نعم.                              * ب- لا.         * جـ - رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ............

13-هل ترى أو ترين أن البائع لملابس اللانجيرى يجب أن يكون بنت؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- نعم يجب أن يكون بنت .                              * ب- ليس هناك فرق بنت أو رجل           
* جـ - ارفض الدخول لو كان رجلا                     * د- رأى أخر:- ..................................................  .............

14- ما الحل الأمثال لمنع عرض ملابس اللانجيري في الفترينات علانية؟ ( الجميع )
* أ-  الحل الأمني عدم عرض هذه المنتجات.                 *ب-  النصيحة والموعظة الحسنة لأصحاب هذه المحلات
* جـ - محاولة إقناع أصحاب المحلات بالاكتفاء بالإعلان عنها مفصلة عن طريق قائمة كتابية على باب المحل .
* د -  رفض الناس الشراء من هذه المحلات ( المقاطعة).    * هـ  - رأى أخر:- ..................................................  .                 

15- لماذا يوافق أصحاب المحلات التي تعرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات قمصان النوم( اللانجيري) على عرض هذه الملابس بالرغم من أن عندهم بنات وزوجات وأخوات؟ ( الجميع )
* أ-  عرض هذه الملابس عادي عندهم يعني مفيش مشكلة من عرض هذه الملابس .                   
* ب-  جو السوق هذه الأيام يطلب هذه الأشياء .
* جــ-  أهو عمل وأكل عيش.                 * د- رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ........................  

 16- لماذا تقبل بعض الفتيات على دخول مثل هذه المحلات برغم أن البائع رجل و توافق أن يعرض عليها هذا الرجل مثل هذه الملابس؟  ( الجميع )
* أ- اختفاء الحياء والعفة من حياتنا.                                    * ب-  الموضوع عادي انتو مكبرينوا ليه.
* جـ - لا يوجد بديل.                                                      * د- رأى أخر:- ................................................                              
17- هل تري أن التحرش أصبح ظاهرة تستحق المناقشة أو المواجهة؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- أصبح ظاهرة تستحق الانتباه.         * ب- موضوع لا يستحق الانتباه.     * جـ - رأى أخر:- .................................

18- في رأيك ما سبب انتشار ظاهرة التحرش في مجتمعنا ؟ ( الجميع ) 
* أ-  غياب الدين والأخلاق.                                  * ب- ملابس البنات المثيرة للشباب.
* جـ - عدم قدرة الشباب علي الزواج.                       * د- غياب القدوة الحسنه.    
* هـ - رأى أخر:- ..................................................  .................................................

 19- ماذا لو رأيت شاب في الشارع بيضايق بنت محترمه في ملابسها و سلوكها ؟ ( الشباب والرجال )
* أ- تتركه يستمر و تقول أنا مالي 
* ب- تتدخل و تنصحه لأن البنت في رأيك ما تستحقش كده حتى لو وصل الأمر إلى مشاجرة .
* جـ - تتدخل و تعاكس معاه              * د- رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ....................... 

 20- ماذا لو رأيت شاب في الشارع بيضايق بنت لابسه بادى كارينا و بنطلون استرتش و كل جزء في جسمها واضح ؟
* أ- تتركه يستمر و تقول أنا مالي   .  
* ب- تتدخل و تنصحه لأن البنت في رأيك ما تستحقش كده حتى لو وصل الأمر إلي مشاجرة .
* جــ - تتدخل و تعاكس معاة لأن البنت تستحق أكثر من ذلك لأنها خارجه من بيتها و هى عاوزه هذه المعاكسات.
 * د- رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................

  21- ماذا تفعلين إذا قام احد بمعاكستك أثناء سيرك في الشارع ؟ (للبنات و السيدات)
* أ- هل تقومين بنهره                                                        * ب-هل تتجاهلين الموقف وتسرعين في سيرك 
* ج- هل تفرحين من داخلك لان هذا يرضى غرورك كأنثى.             * د- رأى آخر:-........................................
 22- من الذي يبدأ بالتحرش في رأيك؟ ( الجميع )
 *أ-  البنت .                                                                * ب-  الولد. 
* جـ - رأى أخر:- ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................


رأى خاص  بهذا الموضوع(الملابس المثيرة للبنات في الشوارع,عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات و قمصان النوم اللانجيرى بفترينات المحلات, ظاهرة التحرش ( بالفتيات و الشباب) : ..................................................  ....................... ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................... ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................... 
مواضيع أخرى مهمة تحب/ تحبين أن تتناولها الندوات و اللقاءات  القادمة للجمعية:- ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................ 
التاريخ:-         /      / 2000                                                                               السن:- ...................
الوضع الاجتماعي :- ( أب - أم- أخ – أخت – جد – جدة – خال – عم – ابنة – ابن – زوج – زوجة –  غيره )
النوع:- (         ذكر      ـ    أنثي        )

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

استبيان (الحياء و العفة )

1- ما رأيكم في انتشار موضوع الملابس المثيرة للشباب و التي ترتديها البنات في الشوارع؟ ( للجميع) 
* أ- موضوع يستحق النقاش و المواجهة . * ب- موضوع عادى لا يستحق الاهتمام به .
* جـ - رأى أخر :- .............. *(أ)* .................................... .................................................. ..................... 

2- هل توافق أن تخرج ابنتك أو أختك أو زوجتك بملابس مثيرة للشباب وتبرز تفاصيل جسدها ؟( للأب والأم والأخ والزوج )
* أ- أوافق. *ب- لا أوافق. * جـ - رأى أخر:- .......... (ب) ............................ 

3-هل تقبل الزواج من فتاة ترتدي ملابس مثيرة للشباب وتحدد تفاصيل جسدها؟ ( للرجل )
* أ- أقبل . * ب- لا أقبل. * جـ - رأى أخر:- ................ (ب) ................... 

4- ما الأسباب التي تدفع البنات إلي ارتداء مثل هذه الملابس ؟ ( للجميع) 
* أ- الموضة . * ب- الزواج. 
* جـ - السطحية والهيافة. * د- التقليد . * هـ - رأى أخر:- ..........إنعدام التربية الصحيحة فى البيت و المدرسة............................

5- ما رأيكم في حل مشكلة الملابس المثيرة للشباب و التي ترتديها البنات في ا لشوارع؟ ( للجميع )
* أ- التوجيه الديني . *ب- فرض قوانين صارمة تمنع ارتداء مثل هذه الملابس.
* جـ - التوجيه التربوي الأسري * د- عمل موديلات أنيقة وشيك ومحترمة تتمشى مع الأخلاق والدين وتجذب البنات في نفس الوقت
* هـ - رأى أخر:- ............................ (ب) ...................... .................................................. .........................

6- لماذا يسمح الأب والأم بنزول ابنتهم إلي الشارع بمثل هذه الملابس الضيقة والمثيرة ؟( للجميع )
* أ- البحث عن عريس لابنتهم. * ب- البنات كلهن يرتدين مثل هذه الملابس.
* جـ - لا يوجد في السوق إلا هذه الملابس . * د- رأى أخر:- .......................أباء وأمهات غير محترمين .................... 

7- أيهم أكثر إثارة في رأيك ؟ ( الشاب )
* أ- ارتداء البنات للملابس المثيرة الضيقة التي تبرز تفاصيل أجسامهم. * ب- حركات الجسم المتعمدة من البنات للفت نظر الشباب. * جـ - رأى أخر :- ................ البنت المحترمة هى التى ستجعل الشاب محترما أيضا.............................

8- ابنتك و هى صغيرة كانت ماهرة بالسباحة و لكن الآن كبرت و أصبحت 16 سنه فهل تقبل كأب أن ترتدى ابنتك المايوه الكاشف لجسدها و تمارس السباحة أمام الناس و تدخل مسابقات و تحضر لتشجعها بعد أن كبرت ؟( للأب والأم)
* أ- ( أوافق ) وابحث عن حل بديل كأيام معينة للسباحة للسيدات فقط أو أى حل أخر مناسب ( * ب- ( لا أوافق )
* جـ - رأى أخر:- ......... الإختلاط بين الجنسين ( شبه عرايا ) لا يصح على الإطلاق ..................... ..........................
9- لو كنت أب أو أم بماذا تنصح ابنتك أو أخ بماذا تنصح أختك؟ ( للأب أو الأم أو الأخ )
* أ - إتباع الشرع والدين . * ب- تقليد ملابس المذيعات والممثلات.
* جـ - أن تحضر عريس بلفت أنظار الشباب, و تشترى لها من الملابس التي تبرز مفاتن جسدها
و الذي يحقق هذا الهدف . * د- رأى أخر :- ........................... (أ) ....................


10- إذا تقدم احد الشباب لخطبتك ثم طلب منك الالتزام بالملابس المحترمة التي تتمشى مع الأخلاق و الدين ؟
*أ- هل توافقين لكى ترضيه فقط . *ب - هل توافقين لأنك مقتنعة بهذا الكلام وكنت تحتاجين إلى من يشجعك على الملابس المحترمة .
*ج- هل ترفضي وتعتبري هذا تدخل في حريتك الشخصية وأنه ليس له الحق في طلب كهذا .
*د - رأى آخر ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------:

11- هل توافق علي عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات و قمصان النوم( اللانجيري) في فترينات المحلات؟( الجميع)
* أ- أوافق . *ب- لا أوافق. * ج- رأى أخر:- ................... (ب) .................. 

12- هل توافقن علي الشراء من المحلات التي تعرض هذه الملابس علانية ؟( للفتيات والسيدات) 
* أ- نعم. * ب- لا. * جـ - رأى أخر:- .......................... (ب). ....................... ............

13-هل ترى أو ترين أن البائع لملابس اللانجيرى يجب أن يكون بنت؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- نعم يجب أن يكون بنت . * ب- ليس هناك فرق بنت أو رجل 
* جـ - ارفض الدخول لو كان رجلا * د- رأى أخر:- ................... (أ) ............................... .............

14- ما الحل الأمثال لمنع عرض ملابس اللانجيري في الفترينات علانية؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- الحل الأمني عدم عرض هذه المنتجات. *ب- النصيحة والموعظة الحسنة لأصحاب هذه المحلات
* جـ - محاولة إقناع أصحاب المحلات بالاكتفاء بالإعلان عنها مفصلة عن طريق قائمة كتابية على باب المحل .
* د - رفض الناس الشراء من هذه المحلات ( المقاطعة). * هـ - رأى أخر:- .....(د) ........................... . 

15- لماذا يوافق أصحاب المحلات التي تعرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات قمصان النوم( اللانجيري) على عرض هذه الملابس بالرغم من أن عندهم بنات وزوجات وأخوات؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- عرض هذه الملابس عادي عندهم يعني مفيش مشكلة من عرض هذه الملابس . 
* ب- جو السوق هذه الأيام يطلب هذه الأشياء .
* جــ- أهو عمل وأكل عيش. * د- رأى أخر:- .......... لا وازع دينى عندهم والعيب على الدولة أولا وأخيرا................................. ........................ 

16- لماذا تقبل بعض الفتيات على دخول مثل هذه المحلات برغم أن البائع رجل و توافق أن يعرض عليها هذا الرجل مثل هذه الملابس؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- اختفاء الحياء والعفة من حياتنا. * ب- الموضوع عادي انتو مكبرينوا ليه.
* جـ - لا يوجد بديل. * د- رأى أخر:- .................... (أ) ............................ 
17- هل تري أن التحرش أصبح ظاهرة تستحق المناقشة أو المواجهة؟ ( الجميع )
* أ- أصبح ظاهرة تستحق الانتباه. * ب- موضوع لا يستحق الانتباه. * جـ - رأى أخر:- ........ (أ) ...... ...................

18- في رأيك ما سبب انتشار ظاهرة التحرش في مجتمعنا ؟ ( الجميع ) 
* أ- غياب الدين والأخلاق. * ب- ملابس البنات المثيرة للشباب.
* جـ - عدم قدرة الشباب علي الزواج. * د- غياب القدوة الحسنه. 
* هـ - رأى أخر:- .....................................(أ) و (د) .................................................

19- ماذا لو رأيت شاب في الشارع بيضايق بنت محترمه في ملابسها و سلوكها ؟ ( الشباب والرجال )
* أ- تتركه يستمر و تقول أنا مالي 
* ب- تتدخل و تنصحه لأن البنت في رأيك ما تستحقش كده حتى لو وصل الأمر إلى مشاجرة .
* جـ - تتدخل و تعاكس معاه * د- رأى أخر:- ..................... (ب) ............................. ....................... 

20- ماذا لو رأيت شاب في الشارع بيضايق بنت لابسه بادى كارينا و بنطلون استرتش و كل جزء في جسمها واضح ؟
* أ- تتركه يستمر و تقول أنا مالي . 
* ب- تتدخل و تنصحه لأن البنت في رأيك ما تستحقش كده حتى لو وصل الأمر إلي مشاجرة .
* جــ - تتدخل و تعاكس معاة لأن البنت تستحق أكثر من ذلك لأنها خارجه من بيتها و هى عاوزه هذه المعاكسات.
* د- رأى أخر:- ............... طالما البنت هى السبب فى التحرش سألعن الشرطة اللى سايبه بنت مستهتره وقد تكون عاهرة والعيب برضك على الدوله .. .................. ...................

21- ماذا تفعلين إذا قام احد بمعاكستك أثناء سيرك في الشارع ؟ (للبنات و السيدات)
* أ- هل تقومين بنهره * ب-هل تتجاهلين الموقف وتسرعين في سيرك 
* ج- هل تفرحين من داخلك لان هذا يرضى غرورك كأنثى. * د- رأى آخر:-........................................
22- من الذي يبدأ بالتحرش في رأيك؟ ( الجميع )
*أ- البنت . * ب- الولد. 
* جـ - رأى أخر:- .................................................. .................................................. ..................


رأى خاص بهذا الموضوع(الملابس المثيرة للبنات في الشوارع,عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات و قمصان النوم اللانجيرى بفترينات المحلات, ظاهرة التحرش ( بالفتيات و الشباب) : .................................................. ....................... .................................................. .................................................. ......................................... .................................................. .................................................. ......................................... 
مواضيع أخرى مهمة تحب/ تحبين أن تتناولها الندوات و اللقاءات القادمة للجمعية:- .................................................. *هل عدم ختان البنت المصرية هو من أسباب الإنحراف المبكر وكذلك كثرة الزواج العرفى بين فتيات الجامعات* .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ............................ 
التاريخ:- 24/ 2 /2009 السن:- ......فوق الستين.............
الوضع الاجتماعي :- ( أب - أم- أخ – أخت – جد – جدة – خال – عم – ابنة – ابن – زوج – زوجة – غيره ) أب 
النوع:- ( ذكر ـ أنثي ) طالما أب يبقى أكيد ذكر

----------


## طيور الجنة

> استبيان (الحياء و العفة )
> 
> 1- ما رأيكم في انتشار موضوع الملابس المثيرة للشباب و التي ترتديها البنات في الشوارع؟ ( للجميع) 
> * أ- موضوع يستحق النقاش و المواجهة . * ب- موضوع عادى لا يستحق الاهتمام به .
> * جـ - رأى أخر :- .............. *(أ)* .................................... .................................................. ..................... 
> 
> 2- هل توافق أن تخرج ابنتك أو أختك أو زوجتك بملابس مثيرة للشباب وتبرز تفاصيل جسدها ؟( للأب والأم والأخ والزوج )
> * أ- أوافق. *ب- لا أوافق. * جـ - رأى أخر:- .......... (ب) ............................ 
> 
> ...


شكرا د. جمال الشربينى  على تشجيعك لنا ووقوفك الى جانبنا بسرعه اجابتك على الأستبيان , و ياريت باقى اعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء يشاركونا حتى يمكننا استكمال الحمله لأننا نضع حوالى ثلاث شهور لتجميع الأستبيانات و عمل الأحصائيات , لاننا نريد ان تكون حمله مبنيه على اسس علميه صحيحه و تكون حمله من النوع الثقيل التى يكون لها اثار ان شاء الله.

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله اللبس الضيق للفتاة لايحق لنا ان نحاكم الفتاه عليه المفروض نحاكم الاهل لان البنت من صغرها علي الفطرة ممكن تتعلم تلبس الضيق وكذلك اللبس الحشمة القضية ليست لبس ضيق او اخلاق فسدت بل اكبر ممكن نقول نسينا احنا مين والسؤال الان هل الحملة للمسلمين ام للكل وللاسف اكثر العاريات في الشارع مسلمات ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وهنا وقفة مهمة الا وهي اننا لسنا بحاجة للنظر في اللبس فقط بل النظرة تكون عامة وشاملة حتي لا نمسك القضية من اخرها اولا الرجوع الي الله  ليس هناك بديل لهذا الحل الرجوع الي الله هو النجاة من كل شر*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله اللبس الضيق للفتاة لايحق لنا ان نحاكم الفتاه عليه المفروض نحاكم الاهل لان البنت من صغرها علي الفطرة ممكن تتعلم تلبس الضيق وكذلك اللبس الحشمة القضية ليست لبس ضيق او اخلاق فسدت بل اكبر ممكن نقول نسينا احنا مين والسؤال الان هل الحملة للمسلمين ام للكل وللاسف اكثر العاريات في الشارع مسلمات ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وهنا وقفة مهمة الا وهي اننا لسنا بحاجة للنظر في اللبس فقط بل النظرة تكون عامة وشاملة حتي لا نمسك القضية من اخرها اولا الرجوع الي الله  ليس هناك بديل لهذا الحل الرجوع الي الله هو النجاة من كل شر*


شكرا على المشاركه معنا العضو محمدرجب مهدية و لكن لى رأى اخر فى عرضك للموضوع , انت تقول لا يجب ان نحاكم الفتاة و المفروض ان نحاكم الأهل لأنهم هم اللى عودوها على كده , و انا رأى يجب ان نحاكم الأثنين و البنت اكثر لأن الفتاه التى ترتدى مثل هذه الأشياء اصبحت كبيره عاقله بما فيه الكفايه بأن تحاسب على كل كبيره و صغيره , فهل اذا وقفت البنت امام الله سبحانه و وتعالى استقول له اغفرى لأن اهلى السبب مثل الذى كبر و لا يصلى و لما يسئله احد يقول له اصل اهلى ماكانوش بيصلوا و معمودونيش , فيا ترى هل سيغفر له الله ,ام انم الصح ان له عقلا و سيحاسب لأنه اصبح له عقلا, مثل الذى يتعاطى مخدرات وفعلا اهله كانوا مدمنين و طلع زيهم فهل ينفع انه و عمرة مثلا خمس و عشرين عاما الشرطه تمسكه فى قضيه مخدرات فيقول لهم سيبونى اصل اهلى ربونى كدة  او ان القاضى يحكم علية بالبراءة لأن اهله ربوه على كده , فالأنسان له عقل و مسئول مسئوليه كامله عن عقله و على تصرفاتة, و ثانيا الحمله للمسلمين و غير المسلمين و ستلاحظ انها معموله للملابس المثيره للشباب اى اننا ننادى لا لأثارة غرائز الشباب , و اللبس وحده فعلا مش كل حاجه بس هو حاجه اساسيه فى المنظومه الأخلاقيه العامه , و شكرا على هذا النقاش و نتمنى المزيد من اصحاب الفكر مثلك .

----------


## ابو صلاح

*بصراحة الحملة دي جامدة جدا .. وخصوصا .. ان الواحد زهق من المناظر اللي بيشوفها دي .. بصراحة الواحد شاب وانا عارف ان فيه كتير ممكن ما يقدرش يمنع نفسه من كده بس .. اولا زي ما فيه الكويس فيه الوحش .. وكمان الواحد بتصعب عليه نفسه أوي لما يعرف ان النظرة سهم من اسهم إبليـس .. وان لو كانت واحدة من دول هي احد من أقاربه .. وكل واحد وربنا خلقله عقل وقلب وضمير بس مش كل الناس بتملكهم .. 

مشكووووووور جدا على الحملة الجامدة دي والكلام الاكثر مليون مرة من رائع .*

----------


## الملكه نفرتيتى

اولا السلام عليكم 

ثانيا انا مش جديده بالمنتدى ولكن كان فيه ظروف وانتهت بعون الله 

ثالثا انا من رايى من الممكن تجهيز لهم حمله نسائيه تامر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر 

حتى تنصحنهن بالمعروف وانا من ناحيتى بقوم بذلك  مع اصحابى وافضل احببهن فى الجنه واكرهن فى النار وويلتها والحمد لله بعضهم استجاب لى وانا الحمد لله من فتره غير بعيده خالص ارتديت الحجاب والحمد لله 
وانا بقى مستنيه انتقادكم ليا فى ردى :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

:Confused: 
- بالنسبة للحملة ..... مافيش فايدة ...
- الأسهل أن أختار الرد على رأس الموضوع وأورد رأيي في التعري ...
أولاً الراجل مالوش ذنب خالص في موضوع التعري إلا إذا كان ولي أمر أحداهن  ... 
ده جانب من الرأى لأن مش معقول الواحد تقف على وشه ناموسه والتاني يقوله سيبها تقرصك وماتشغلش بالك بيها  ...
والرجال بشر من لحم ودم وهبهُم الله غريزة وشهوة ووضع معها قيم تتولى عملية ترويضها ، ووهب المرأة الجزء الأكبر من الغريزة والشهوة ووهبها الخجل والعفة وشرح الدين كل تفاصيل الأمر واضحاً لالبس فيه ... ::-s: 
بالنسبة للتعري ... ::$: 
إللي بأشوفه حالياً إن معظم العاريات .... فقط نسوا أن يكتبوا الكيلو بكام  :CHYTRY: 
- وبنهاية الرأى أود أن أعطي نصيحة للرجال حتى هؤلاء الراغبين بالشراء ..
لاتلتفت لتلك البضاعة ، فهي مضروبة وستأتيك حتى قدميك لو لم تنظر لها ،
مثل أى سلعة بائرة ... 
والنصيحة الأمثل إهرب بجلدك فوراً ....  :Bye: 
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## طيور الجنة

> اولا السلام عليكم 
> 
> ثانيا انا مش جديده بالمنتدى ولكن كان فيه ظروف وانتهت بعون الله 
> 
> ثالثا انا من رايى من الممكن تجهيز لهم حمله نسائيه تامر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر 
> 
> حتى تنصحنهن بالمعروف وانا من ناحيتى بقوم بذلك  مع اصحابى وافضل احببهن فى الجنه واكرهن فى النار وويلتها والحمد لله بعضهم استجاب لى وانا الحمد لله من فتره غير بعيده خالص ارتديت الحجاب والحمد لله 
> وانا بقى مستنيه انتقادكم ليا فى ردى


مرحبا بك الملكه نفرتيتى معنا فى هذا النقاش الرائع حول هذا الموضوع , و جزاك الله خيرا على رأيك , و بالنسبه للأمر بالمعروف و النهى عن المنكر فهو امر إلهى فى القرآن و نزلت به آية بذلك, و احنا لما بنتناول هذا الموضوع من أجزائة الثلاثه الملابس المثيره للشباب التى تلبسها البنات فى الشوارع او عرض ملابس الانجيرى فى فاترينات المحلات علانيه او التحرش , فنحن ننظر اليهم نظرة من اكثر من جانب , الأول دينى كما ذكرتى فى مداخلتك و النصيحه بالموعظة الحسنه , و الثانى اجتماعى و نفسى حيث يغلب على الناس العادات اكثر من تنفيذ قواعد الدين .و الثالث اخلاقى , و لابد من مشاركه ارآء جميع فئات المجتمع . و فيه حاجه ثانيه لو انت جيتى تكلمى كثير من الناس فى الدين بس اى قال الله و قال الرسول فتجد انها تنفر منك و تأخذ منك موقف عدائى , ففيه فن كيفيه التعامل مع الأخرين كل حسب اتجاهاته . و شكرا على هذه المداخله و المناقشه الممتعه و ياريت لا تحرمينا من هذه الأراء و كمان تجاوبى على الأستبيان المذكور فى الموضوع.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فيس بوك: «أنا مش هتحجب وإنت هتتأدب»*

* كتب*   محسن حسنى    ١٦/ ٣/ ٢٠٠٩
«أنا مش هتحجب وإنت هتتأدب» شعار حملة على موقع «فيس بوك» أطلقتها الناشطة علياء جاد، وتبرر: تحول الحجاب من أمر إلهى إلى فرض مجتمعى تعاقب الأنثى على عدم ارتدائه بالتحرش.
وصل عدد أعضاء الجروب إلى ٢٣٠ عضواً، وأكد عدد كبير من أعضاء الجروب أنهم غير راضين عن الربط الذى أحدثته الحملة بين الحجاب والتحرش، وأكدوا أن المتحرش لا يميز بين المحجبة وغير المحجبة، وأشاروا إلى أن الحجاب فرض دينى لا ينبغى معارضته أو إقحامه فى قضايا أخرى، وأعلن عدد آخر رضاهم عن الحملة وتبنيهم أهدافها، وأكدوا إصرارهم على عدم ارتداء الحجاب مهما ابتزهم المتحرشون.
المعترضون على الحملة كتبوا تعليقات ساخرة، نصحوا فيها بإطلاق حملات موازية ترفع شعارات من عينة: «أنا هلبس بكينى ومش هتبصلى فى عينى» أو «أنا هقلع هدومى فى شارع عمومى» أو «أنا هلبس محزأ وأنت هتتهزأ».


*التعليق:*
عليكم بحملة مضادة فى الفيس بوك وليكن أسم الحملة "إن بليتم فأستتروا"

----------


## طيور الجنة

> - بالنسبة للحملة ..... مافيش فايدة ...
> - الأسهل أن أختار الرد على رأس الموضوع وأورد رأيي في التعري ...
> أولاً الراجل مالوش ذنب خالص في موضوع التعري إلا إذا كان ولي أمر أحداهن  ... 
> ده جانب من الرأى لأن مش معقول الواحد تقف على وشه ناموسه والتاني يقوله سيبها تقرصك وماتشغلش بالك بيها  ...
> والرجال بشر من لحم ودم وهبهُم الله غريزة وشهوة ووضع معها قيم تتولى عملية ترويضها ، ووهب المرأة الجزء الأكبر من الغريزة والشهوة ووهبها الخجل والعفة وشرح الدين كل تفاصيل الأمر واضحاً لالبس فيه ...
> بالنسبة للتعري ...
> إللي بأشوفه حالياً إن معظم العاريات .... فقط نسوا أن يكتبوا الكيلو بكام 
> - وبنهاية الرأى أود أن أعطي نصيحة للرجال حتى هؤلاء الراغبين بالشراء ..
> لاتلتفت لتلك البضاعة ، فهي مضروبة وستأتيك حتى قدميك لو لم تنظر لها ،
> ...


رأيك يا Dragon Shadow واقعى جدا و تعبيراتك جميله وواقعيه و لكنى اعترض على كلمه مافيش فايدة , لأنه طول ما فية ايمان بالله فهناك امل ,  و على الأقل ما نقوم به يكون معذره الى الله يوم القيامه اننا حاولنا نعمل شئ , ولو  اثرت هذة الحمله على واحدة  بس او اسرة واحدة فنحن نجحنا و الطريق طويل . و تعبير الناموسة تعبير عجبنى جدا و بيفكرنى بتعبير اخر هو يجب ان لا تتهم واحد جعان عطشان لم يتناول  طعام من اسبوع بأنه اذا رأى تورته امامه ليه تهجم عليها و تأكلها بل  و تقول له تأدب و لا تمد ايديك, و طبعا هذا ينطبق على الشباب الضايع الى ما لوش هدف فى الحياة و لا يجد شغل و لا زواج و لا دين و لا اخلاق  و فجأة يجد امامة فتاة تلبس من الملابس المحزق و الملزق ما يحرك شهوة اجدع رجل لأن ربنا خلقه و عنده غريزه  و يجد من يقول له انت ليه لمستها و انت قليل اأدب , دى حرية شخصية . و مابالك بإثارة غرائز الشباب بعرض الملابس الداخليه و فساتين النوم عرض مغرى علانيه فى فترينات المحلات , و الشاب يتفرج عليها و يسرح و يتهيئله بنت معاه لا بسة هذة الملابس . ان الأتجاة الحالى هو إلهاء الشباب بغرائزهم و شهواتهم و إثارتها دائما سواء بأعلام او غيرة . و شكرا على هذا النقاش الجميل الموضوعى و لا تحرمنا من رأيك و مناقشاتك .

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *فيس بوك: «أنا مش هتحجب وإنت هتتأدب»*
> 
> * كتب*   محسن حسنى    ١٦/ ٣/ ٢٠٠٩
> «أنا مش هتحجب وإنت هتتأدب» شعار حملة على موقع «فيس بوك» أطلقتها الناشطة علياء جاد، وتبرر: تحول الحجاب من أمر إلهى إلى فرض مجتمعى تعاقب الأنثى على عدم ارتدائه بالتحرش.
> وصل عدد أعضاء الجروب إلى ٢٣٠ عضواً، وأكد عدد كبير من أعضاء الجروب أنهم غير راضين عن الربط الذى أحدثته الحملة بين الحجاب والتحرش، وأكدوا أن المتحرش لا يميز بين المحجبة وغير المحجبة، وأشاروا إلى أن الحجاب فرض دينى لا ينبغى معارضته أو إقحامه فى قضايا أخرى، وأعلن عدد آخر رضاهم عن الحملة وتبنيهم أهدافها، وأكدوا إصرارهم على عدم ارتداء الحجاب مهما ابتزهم المتحرشون.
> المعترضون على الحملة كتبوا تعليقات ساخرة، نصحوا فيها بإطلاق حملات موازية ترفع شعارات من عينة: «أنا هلبس بكينى ومش هتبصلى فى عينى» أو «أنا هقلع هدومى فى شارع عمومى» أو «أنا هلبس محزأ وأنت هتتهزأ».
> 
> 
> *التعليق:*
> عليكم بحملة مضادة فى الفيس بوك وليكن أسم الحملة "إن بليتم فأستتروا"


شكرا د. جمال على هذه المعلومات القيمه التى تثرى حملتنا و نعرف بيها المستجدات فى مثل هذا الموضوع و الشبيهه به .اما عن موضوع الحمله فى الفيس بوك (انا مش حاحتحجب و انت حا تتأدب) و تبرريرها بأن (تحول الحجاب من أمر إلهى إلى فرض مجتمعى تعاقب الأنثى على عدم ارتدائه بالتحرش.), هو فى رأي خطوة من خطوات الشيطان و تهجم على الحجاب الذى هو أمر إلهى صريح وواضح و اعتقد ان كثيرين تكلموا فى امر الحجاب بما فيه الكفايه, و ربنا يهدى اللى طلع الحمله دى لأنهم ناس بيضربوا الدين و الأخلاق و القيم و الحياء و العفه و الأحترام و الرجوله ,يضربوهم فى مقتل بينما  المسلمبين بيتم حمله اباده لهم فى مختلف بلاد العالم و لا يتكلمون والأخلاق تنهار , وربنا يهديهم , على فكرة جميل جدا اسم الحمله المضادة ان بليتم فاستتروا

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*سيدتي الفاضلة طيور الجنة
اعانك الله علي حملتك وان شاء الله تكلل بالنجاح علي الاقل كل من هي قريبة منك مستفيدة من حملتك وبناتنا محتاجة لمن يأخذ بناصيتها للألتزام الديني 
وقد قصدت في تعليقي اعلاه البنت القاصر لانها مسئولة من اهلها
اما الواعية والراشدة فهي مسئولة عن نفسها قال تعالي 
ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخري
فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره
والتغيير اساسه المنزل الاسلامي الذي أفتقدناه في هذا العصر الا من رحم ربي
ومثل هذه الحملات أكيد هتثمر ولكن بالصبر
والجنة غالية قوي يا جماعة ولازم نتعب لنصل لها مش مجرد صلاة وذكاة وحج وشهادة وصوم
كل ذلك نفعله طاعة للمولي عز وجل ولابد منه
والسؤال 
ماذا عملت للدين؟
أؤيد حملتك ضد الملابس الضيقة وفي انتظار حملة شاملة للحجاب الاسلامي والحجاب واجب شرعا بدليل الكتاب والسنة قال تعالي
فأن سالتوهن متاعا فسألوهن من وراء حجاب
هذا للعريس الي رايح يخطب يطلبها من وراء حجاب مش يشوف ويقعد ويستانس و...........هذا الدين وقال 
............يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدني ان يعرفن فيؤذين
وفي الاية توضيح للحجاب وعاقبة المتبرجة وهي الاذية من الناس
هذه نبذة بسيطة عن الحجاب وأعتذر عن الاطالة ولي عودة بأذن الله
*

----------


## طيور الجنة

> *سيدتي الفاضلة طيور الجنة
> اعانك الله علي حملتك وان شاء الله تكلل بالنجاح علي الاقل كل من هي قريبة منك مستفيدة من حملتك وبناتنا محتاجة لمن يأخذ بناصيتها للألتزام الديني 
> وقد قصدت في تعليقي اعلاه البنت القاصر لانها مسئولة من اهلها
> اما الواعية والراشدة فهي مسئولة عن نفسها قال تعالي 
> ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخري
> فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره
> والتغيير اساسه المنزل الاسلامي الذي أفتقدناه في هذا العصر الا من رحم ربي
> ومثل هذه الحملات أكيد هتثمر ولكن بالصبر
> والجنة غالية قوي يا جماعة ولازم نتعب لنصل لها مش مجرد صلاة وذكاة وحج وشهادة وصوم
> ...


شكرا للأستاذ الفاضل محمدرجب مهدية لمناقشاتك الرائعه و التى تثرى الفكر, و لكن ياريت توضحلى من هى البنت القاصر , فحضرتك بتقول انها بتكون مسئوله من أهلها, بس الواقع ان البنت طول عمرها مسئوله من احد فبعد ان تكون مسئوله من اهلها بتتجوز و بتكون مسئوله من زوجها , و هذه الأيام يوجد بنات كثير لا يوجد اى حاكم لهم لضعف الأسرة و غياب دور الأب الرجولى . و اما انا فأعتبر البنت مسئوله من يوم ما اكتمل عقلها و اصبحت مسئوله  مسئوليه كامله امام الله سبحانة و تعالى اى ستحاسب يوم القيامه على افعالها و هنا اعتبر ان من سن البلوغ البنت مسئوله عن تصرفاتها و انا هنا ليس لى علاقه بعادات و تفكير المجتمع اللى فى رأي ان معظم عاداته و افكارة غير سليمه . و انا عجبنى جدا قولك ان الجنه غالية قوى  , هى فعلا تستاهل التعب علشانها بس للى يعرف قيمتها و يؤمن بها , و شكرا على هذا النقاش الرائع و لا تحرمنا من افكارك و تواجدك معنا.

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة طيور الجنة

ما شاء الله عليك موضوع وجاء فى وقته بعد ان أصبح الحياء نادرا الآن 

واصبحت الغيرة قليلة الا من رحم ربى 

ولا أعرف هل تنظر كل بنت فى المرآة قبل أن تخرج وتقول لنفسها هل ما تلبسه يرضى ربها ؟؟

وهل ولى أمرها لديه الغيرة على أهل بيته والذى سيحاسب عليها ؟؟؟

وهل هذا يعجب فارس أحلامها التى تتمناه والتى تريد ان يتقى الله فيها ويعاملها معاملة حسنة ؟؟؟

ربنا يهدينا جميعا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

وربنا يجعل عطائك الطيب هذا فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

وبارك الله فيك 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## طيور الجنة

فما عندي يحتاج لهيئة و كيان و تمويل لتنفيذه و لا يصلح معه مجرد اجتهادات فردية دون كيان منظم يستطيع نقل النظرية إلى التطبيق

فلو كان لديك ذلك فقولي لي لآتيك بتفاصيل حملة مصممة بالعلم و ليس بالارتجال[/quote]

العضو الكريم   فاضل برجاء ارسال تفاصيل حمله مصممة بالعلم حيث ان المسئول عن هذة الحملة جمعية نفسية مشهرة بوزارة التضامن الأجتماعى و اذا حبيت تعرف اسمها سأقوله لك (حتى لا يعتبرها المسئولين عن المنتدى دعايه) , و هذة الجمعيه هى كيان منظم مسئول عن التمويل و التنفيذ , و ياريت تساعدنا, و شكرا

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*سيدتي الفاضلة البنت القاصر هي التي لم تبلغ بعد
وتحديدا من 10 الي 14 سنة
بعد كدة بلا شك مسئولة عن نفسها مسئولية تامة
واي تقصير ديني فعليها الاثم
والمسئولية من ناحية الاهل تربيه والزوج معيشة
اما امام الله فهي مسئولة امام نفسها
لانه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق
هذا للتوضيح وجزاكي الله الف خير للمتابعة
*

----------


## السماوي

*البنات الي بيلبسو من غير هدوم بنات قلالات ادب وقلالات رباية *

----------


## ابراهيم بلتاجى

سيدى الفاضل وما هو ذنب المرأة 

اذا ارت ان تبدأ تلك الحملة  فلتكن حملتك ولتكن0000000000000000000نحو الرجل الاب والاخ والزوج والابن 
اين كبير المنزل بل اين الدين فى المنزل

----------


## طيور الجنة

> سيدى الفاضل وما هو ذنب المرأة 
> 
> اذا ارت ان تبدأ تلك الحملة  فلتكن حملتك ولتكن0000000000000000000نحو الرجل الاب والاخ والزوج والابن 
> اين كبير المنزل بل اين الدين فى المنزل


شكرا العضو الفاضل ابراهيم بلتاجى على مشاركتك معنا , و فعلا رأيك قيم جدا من ناحيه ابداء الحمله نحو الرجل و الأب و الأخ و الزوج و الأبن , و الدين , و انا رأى ان اهم حاجة فيهم الدين و بعدين الأب و بعدين الزوج, اما انك بتقول ماهو ذنب المرأة فسأكرر ردى على العضو الفاضل محمد رجب مهدية, و ارجو ان تكون قرأته لأنه كان نقاش رائع مع الأستاذ محمد رجب مهدية  الذى اكن له كل الأحترام و التقدير , و ردى هو :-  شكرا للأستاذ الفاضل محمدرجب مهدية لمناقشاتك الرائعه و التى تثرى الفكر, و لكن ياريت توضحلى من هى البنت القاصر , فحضرتك بتقول انها بتكون مسئوله من أهلها, بس الواقع ان البنت طول عمرها مسئوله من احد فبعد ان تكون مسئوله من اهلها بتتجوز و بتكون مسئوله من زوجها , و هذه الأيام يوجد بنات كثير لا يوجد اى حاكم لهم لضعف الأسرة و غياب دور الأب الرجولى . و اما انا فأعتبر البنت مسئوله من يوم ما اكتمل عقلها و اصبحت مسئوله مسئوليه كامله امام الله سبحانة و تعالى اى ستحاسب يوم القيامه على افعالها و هنا اعتبر ان من سن البلوغ البنت مسئوله عن تصرفاتها و انا هنا ليس لى علاقه بعادات و تفكير المجتمع اللى فى رأي ان معظم عاداته و افكارة غير سليمه . و انا عجبنى جدا قولك ان الجنه غالية قوى , هى فعلا تستاهل التعب علشانها بس للى يعرف قيمتها و يؤمن بها , و شكرا على هذا النقاش الرائع و لا تحرمنا من افكارك و تواجدك معنا.

----------


## الدلوعه دوعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكى الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك فى هذه الحملة واحنا معاكى
بس رأيى كما قال الأخ محمود إن العامل الاساسى هو دورالأهل انا عن نفسى محجبه والحمد لله وعندى أسرتى الله يبارك فيها أسرة محافظة وعلمتنى امور دينى وكان منهم امر الحجاب الاسلامى وليس الغربى لأن بنات اليوم بيلبسوا  لبس غربى وكل واحدة بتتسابق فى الاحلى طبعا من الناحيه العارية

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

عايز اقول حاجه
هى الحمله هدفها منع الملابس الغير محتشمه؟
ام الدعوه للحجاب؟
ارجو الافاده حتى نعرفماذا نقول او نعمل

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

لن اتزوج من بنت راى الناس تفاصيل جسدها
ولن احافظ على ما لم تحافظ هى على نفسها

ممكن يكون شعار ملائم للحمله  
على اساس ان معظم البنات يلبسن هذه الملابس للفت الانتباه
هذا رايى كرجل واكيد يوجد مثلى كثير

----------


## طيور الجنة

> عايز اقول حاجه
> هى الحمله هدفها منع الملابس الغير محتشمه؟
> ام الدعوه للحجاب؟
> ارجو الافاده حتى نعرفماذا نقول او نعمل


شكرا للعضو  ابراهيم الرفاعى على الأهتمام , و الحمله هدفها منع الملابس المثيرة التى ترتديها البنات فى الشوراع و التى تثير غرائز الشباب , و الهدف الثانى عرض الملابس الداخلية و قمصان النوم(اللانجيرى) للسيدات علانيه فى فترينات المحلات , و الهدف الثالث المناقشه و التصدى للتحرش الجنسى و المعاكسات

----------


## طيور الجنة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاكى الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك فى هذه الحملة واحنا معاكى
> بس رأيى كما قال الأخ محمود إن العامل الاساسى هو دورالأهل انا عن نفسى محجبه والحمد لله وعندى أسرتى الله يبارك فيها أسرة محافظة وعلمتنى امور دينى وكان منهم امر الحجاب الاسلامى وليس الغربى لأن بنات اليوم بيلبسوا  لبس غربى وكل واحدة بتتسابق فى الاحلى طبعا من الناحيه العارية


شكرا للعضوة الكريمة الدلوعه دوعه  على هذة الروح الطيبه , و انا معاكى فى رأيك ان الأساس البيت . بس لما ربنا بيحاسب فبيحاسب كل واحد على عمله مش وعمل الأهل او البيت معاة  , (و لا تزر وازره وزر اخرى ) , و احنا لازم نكون مسئولين عن اعمالنا لأن لنا عقل , اما ما يحدث فى الشوارع من مظاهر الأثارة و التحرش و عرض الملابس الداخليه للسيدات و قمصان النوم علانيه فى فترينات المحلات , فكل هذا عمايل ناس عقلها تايه و مشوش عن الحق  , وهم فى رأى ( الذين يفسدون فى الأرض ). و شكرا على المناقشه الجميله

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

مشكوره اختى عالموضوع الرائع والهام جدا
وانا من رأيي ان العامل الاول والاساسى هو البيت
لو من البدايه نفهم البنت ان جسمها دا عوره ونفهمها خطوره الكلمه
وانها اول واحده هتضر دا طبعا بجانب الاشراف من جانب الام والاب
ومحاوله اختيار الصديقات اللاتى يساعدن البنت علىما يدعوها اليه والديها
ممكن اننا نحافظ على بناتنا من الملابس الخليعه

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*السلام عليكم
في كاريكاتير شوفته عجبني حسيت ان مكانه هنا
وعجبي علي الازواج الي بيشتروا لحريمهم الملابس دي



[CENTER


ورغم ذلك بيشتريه
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
حبيت اسجل مرور واطمن علي استمرارية الحملة ربنا معاكم][/CENTER]*

----------


## وائل سليم

السلام عليكم
اشكركم كثيرا  على  هذه الحمله للتوعيه واشك المهندس جمال كثيرا  على تعليقاته  وشعراته قد يتعظ بها  من  يملك عقلا 
واعتقد انهم قليلون وللاخ محمود اللى بيقول ان البنت  ما تعرفش حاجه اعن شهوة  الولد
احب انى اقولك انا بنات جيل النت  والموبايل  يودوا الواحد البحر ويجيبوه  ميت  من العطش
الجي ده  معدوم الحياء ومش كلهم  برضه  بس كل  بنت بتبقى عارفه  وهى  ماشيه ايه بيتهز فيها وتعمل ايه  علشان تحركه علشان تخلى  كلاب  الشوارع  تتلفظ بالفاظ تثير عنوستها  يعنى بالبلدى  يحسسوها انها بنت  
ومن الاخر العيب  عيب  تربيه  عيب بيت عيب ام  سمحت لبنتها  تجيب الهدوم  دى عيب اب سمح لبنته  تنزل كده ولا نقول عليه  حاجه  تانيه 
الدين ثم الدين  ثم  الدين ومن يتقى الله  يجعل  له  مخرجا  فلتتقوا الله يا بنات المسلمين  يا امهات المستقبل يا بناة اجيال الغد
وربنا يستر على الجاى 
وسلامى  ليكم

----------


## نودى المصرية

ادخلوا هنا يا جماااعة بجد بجد مش هاتندموا شىء رهييييييييييييييييييييب
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm

----------


## A broken heart

عزيزتي طيور الجنة
بارك الله فيكي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
فنحن مستهدفين،واعتقد اننا تاخرنا كثيرا في الرد او عالاقل مواجهة كل انواع الغزو الاجنبي   ::evil::  الذي يتعرض له عالمنا العربي باسره،فهناك من يعتقد انها موضة ولكن اي موضة تجعل الفتيات ترتدي ملابس تكشف اكثر ما تستر ،فانا عن نفسي اشعر بالخجل عندما ارى فتيات بهذا الشكل واتساءل بيني وبين نفسي كيف هانت عليهن اجسادهن ليظهروها بهذا الشكل المقزز،الم يعلموا ان هناك حلال وحرام ،ثواب وعقاب،و اتذكر جملة كان دائما يرددها مدرس اللغة العربية عندما كنت في الثانوية العامة(اللحم المكشوف فقط يتجمع عليه الذباب)،فهناك البعض يريدون التنصل من كل عاداتنا وتقاليدنا الشرقية الاسلامية
اتمنى ان تنجح مثل هذه الحملات لانه في ظل ما يحدث في العالم الان نحن بحاجة لاي  ولكل موقف ايجابي :Shutup2:  يساعدنا في الدفاع ولو حتى عن جزء من كل، فهي مجرد بداية، وطريق الالف ميل يبدا دائما بخطوة
فشكرا لكي عزيزتي لطرحك هذا الموضوع المهم والاخلاقي ايضا :y: 
تحياتي

----------


## the diver

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا

----------


## طيور الجنة

> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم كثيرا  على  هذه الحمله للتوعيه واشك المهندس جمال كثيرا  على تعليقاته  وشعراته قد يتعظ بها  من  يملك عقلا 
> واعتقد انهم قليلون وللاخ محمود اللى بيقول ان البنت  ما تعرفش حاجه اعن شهوة  الولد
> احب انى اقولك انا بنات جيل النت  والموبايل  يودوا الواحد البحر ويجيبوه  ميت  من العطش
> الجي ده  معدوم الحياء ومش كلهم  برضه  بس كل  بنت بتبقى عارفه  وهى  ماشيه ايه بيتهز فيها وتعمل ايه  علشان تحركه علشان تخلى  كلاب  الشوارع  تتلفظ بالفاظ تثير عنوستها  يعنى بالبلدى  يحسسوها انها بنت  
> ومن الاخر العيب  عيب  تربيه  عيب بيت عيب ام  سمحت لبنتها  تجيب الهدوم  دى عيب اب سمح لبنته  تنزل كده ولا نقول عليه  حاجه  تانيه 
> الدين ثم الدين  ثم  الدين ومن يتقى الله  يجعل  له  مخرجا  فلتتقوا الله يا بنات المسلمين  يا امهات المستقبل يا بناة اجيال الغد
> وربنا يستر على الجاى 
> وسلامى  ليكم


شكرا العضو الكريم وائل سليم على هذة الأراء الواقعيه فلقد اوجزت و انجزت , و اضيف مسئوليه البنت نفسها و شخصيتها و عقلها فين  و لماذا سمحت لنفسها ان تكون مستباحه لأى نظرة او شهوة او معاكسه او تحرش . صحيح ,عاوزين نعرف ارآئك برضة عن عرض الملابس الداخلية للسيدات و اللانجيرى و قمصان النوم

----------


## طيور الجنة

> لن اتزوج من بنت راى الناس تفاصيل جسدها
> ولن احافظ على ما لم تحافظ هى على نفسها
> 
> ممكن يكون شعار ملائم للحمله  
> على اساس ان معظم البنات يلبسن هذه الملابس للفت الانتباه
> هذا رايى كرجل واكيد يوجد مثلى كثير


العضو الكريم ابراهيم الرفاعى , شعارك جميل جدا , و  فى رأى هذا الشعار مناسب للناس اللى بتفهم و بتشغل عقلها و عندها اخلاق . و لكنه غير مناسب لناس ارآءهم ضاربه مثل اللى يقولك ايه يعنى الناس يشوفوا مراتى بقمص النوم و التى تقولك دى حريه شخصيه , و ربنا يهدى الجميع , و شكرا لمشاركتك معنا , و فى انتظار ارآء و اقتراحات كمان .

----------


## طيور الجنة

اعضاء المنتدى الكرام نقوم فى الوقت الحالى بعمل احصائيات للأستبيان الذى تم نشرة من قبل قى المنتدى لحمله الحياء و العفه, و نظرا للعدد الكبير من الأستبيانات التى تم جمعها وعدد اسئله الأستبيان 22 سؤال , و كثرة الأراء المكتوبه سيأخذ منا مجهود فى التجميع . و عندما يحين انطلاق الحملة فستعرفون كل التفاصيل ان شاء الله

----------


## طيور الجنة

قضت محكمة القضاء الأدارى بمنع مواقع النت الأباحية, و هى خطوة هامه فى طريق الدعايه لحملتنا عن الملابس و التحرش , وهذا الخبر هو نشرت بتاريخ - الاربعاء,13 مايو , 2009 -00:27 18 
قضت محكمة مصرية بحجب المواقع الجنسية على الانترنت، وذلك وفقا لما أذاعته وكالة أنباء الشرق الوسط المصرية.
وأمرت المحكمة الادارية بالقاهرة الحكومة بحجب المواقع "الشريرة" وذلك استجابة لدعوى رفعها محامي إسلامي، مشيرة إلى انها تحافظ بذلك على "الطابع الاصيل" للاسرة المصرية.
وقالت وزارة الاتصالات التي تنظم عمل الانترنت في مصر إنها لم تسمع بالخبر.
ونسبت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إلى نص قرار الحكم القول "إن هذا المواقع تدمر قيم الأسرة"، ولم تحدد المحكمة مواقع بعينها يسري عليها الحكم.
وقال نص الحكم "إن حرية التعبير والحقوق العامة لابد وأن تقيد بالحفاظ على القيم الدينية والأخلاقية والوطنية".
ورحب المحامي سمير غراب بالحكم قائلا "إنه نصر على الشر والفساد".
وقال المحامي الذي أقام الدعوى لوكالة رويترز للأنباء انه لم يحدد في دعواه اسماء مواقع. وأضاف "كيف أحدد مواقع انها لا حصر لها".
وقال غراب انه غير منتم لتيار ديني وانه أقام الدعوى "بصفتي مسلم من جمهورية مصر العربية أكافح الرذيلة والسوء والفحشاء".
يذكر ان مصر، عكس دول شرق أوسطية أخرى، لا تفرض قيودا على الوصول للانترنت.
ويوجد نحو 12 مليون مستخدم للانترنت في مصر وهو أكبر عدد للمستخدمين في العالم العربي.

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*والله دى بقت مناظر مثيره للاشمئزاز وشكل البنات مستفز 
انا بستغرب يعنى هى لما بتمشى بالبدى اللى بيظهر جسمها بشكل مقرف بتكون شايفه نفسها كده شيك واستايل 
ولا الموضه روشت عقلهم ولا البنات بتفكر ازاى 
بجد شكلهم بيبقى مش حلو بالمره 
والغريب انى بشوف امهات منتقبات وماشيه ومعاها بنتها وسيباها لابسه البدى والجينز الاسترتش  بس الحمد لله ملبساها حوالى خمس طرح ماهو الستر حلو برضه 
مش انتو بتشوفوا المناظر دى ولا ايه 

على فكره دا مش هجوم منى على المنتقبات لا سمح الله 
لكن استفزنى التناقض 
*

----------


## طيور الجنة

تم جمع الأستبيانات و رصد الأحصائيات و عمل كتيب خاص بهذه الحمله و سننشره قريبا , و نحن الأن فى الطريق للتخضير للندوات الخاصه بها . فأفيدونا  بأقتراح أسماء محاضرين مهتمين بهذا الموضوع. و شكرا *

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

هى فعلاً ظاهرة وحشة اوى
وربنا يهدي الجميع يارب
الله المستعان فى زمن الفتن دة ويرحمنا ويهدي الشباب ويحميهم
المشكلة على فكرة فى الاهالي 
لو كان اهل البنت محترمين ومتربين وعلى خلق مكنوش يخلوا بنتهم تمشى كدة فى الشارع كانوا يحافظوا عليها لكن فعلاً شيفين ان كدة استايل وكدة نيو لوك وتمام وانهم هيجوزوها بالطريقة دى
شكراً للطرح المميز والجميل

----------


## عروسه البحور

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الموضوع الرائع والشائك وانا علي اتم الاستعداد للمشاركه معكم في هذه الحمله
 والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## طيور الجنة

شكرا للعضو (الأخت المسلمة و عروسة البحور ) على هذا الطرح الجميل  و بتفاعلكم هذا نزداد تشجيعا . و نحن قد طلبنا اسماء محاضرين لهذة الندوات الخاصة لحمله الحياء و العفه و لم يرسل لنا احد . فياريت نعرف كيفيه الأتصال ب الدكتور مبروك عطية. و الشيخ خالد الجندى , و ايضا عاوزين نعرف كيفيه الأتصال باللاعب ابو تريكة , مدير الكرة بالنادى الأهلى هادى خشبه . فأفيدونا و جزاكم الله خير

----------

